# 1/16 Cars - Rallies, Trucks, Mustangs, Ect



## sportster

It seems that the Rally Car races were a hit. Any one else care to share some pictures or pointers about them?

I'll start off. I just picked up this car pre-owned, it's a brushed Boss Mustang. I'm going to upgrade to brushless, not sure if I'll use Traxxas's Power Up deal to get the Velineon system or go aftermarket and get something like a Castle System.


----------



## Whec716

i believe if you upgrade the motor, you won't be within the rules to run at RCH.


----------



## sportster

Whec716 said:


> i believe if you upgrade the motor, you won't be within the rules to run at RCH.


I was thinking that, so I may just get the stock Traxxas system. Traxxas will let you trade in your brushed motor and esc for the Brushless system for $100. I was talking to Woody about it earlier this week, they call it the Power Up program.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Whec716 said:


> i believe if you upgrade the motor, you won't be within the rules to run at RCH.


In all honesty, there are no rules for that class, it's a have fun class, if you want to throw a silly fast motor in and hit every turn, pipe, etc then go for it. These cars weren't designed to be driven silly fast and maintain control. The cars are a lot of fun, the brushed motor is plenty quick, the brushless is a bit quicker and most seem to like that one the most. Either way, lookin' forward to havin' another individual out at our races!


----------



## Whec716

Ah - my mistake, i thought they were a stock class, plus tires upgrades.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

sportster said:


> I was thinking that, so I may just get the stock Traxxas system. Traxxas will let you trade in your brushed motor and esc for the Brushless system for $100. I was talking to Woody about it earlier this week, they call it the Power Up program.


That is correct, Traxxas offers a "Power Up Program," which allows you to send in your old electronics for the upgraded stuff, comparatively, it's cheaper then buying the system separate. It depends on the system but I do believe it's $100 plus $5 shipping. They have a fairly quick turn-around which is quite nice.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Whec716 said:


> Ah - my mistake, i thought they were a stock class, plus tires upgrades.


Ultimately, it is a stock class, however, as we have seen, when you get a silly fast setup, the cars are next to impossible to control. Some times slower is faster and faster is slower and with these cars, that's a proven factor.


----------



## Whec716

I agree CV. I was going to pull the trigger on a rally, but when i saw the discussion on the tires in the other thread i backed off. I'm still a little hesitate to jump into this until i'm positive that when i do buy, and make the upgrades i want, they won't get legislated out. Which reminds me, is there a tire rule or not? I was confused on the final conclusion of the TC tire being allowed or not.



Courtney Vaughan said:


> Brian, I'm glad you guys are having some sense about this class! People are always SOOOOOOOO quick to start slapping on rules before they even know what driving/racing one of these things is like! I see this every year with HARC..........people that don't even race, and don't even own certain types of cars want to see all these freakin' rules! Jeez, just go have fun!!!!!!
> 
> As for that trade in program........I don't mean to be negative, but for $105, you can buy a brand new VXL-3M ESC and Motor, and you can keep or sell the brushed system LOL.


----------



## klam

I got a used one (but new) for my daughter's 6th birthday, which i'll unveil at the end of the month. (she doesn't read this forum).

left to do:


get and paint a pink shell
set the ESC to 50%


----------



## Guffinator

Rules shmules...let's just have fun.

I can't wait!


----------



## TintJunkie

But, it has to be traxxas right?


----------



## sportster

Whec716 said:


> I'm still a little hesitate to jump into this until i'm positive that when i do buy, and make the upgrades i want, they won't get legislated out. Which reminds me, is there a tire rule or not? I was confused on the final conclusion of the TC tire being allowed or not.


I think SaltLifeTx said in the other thread that they were not going to allow the TC tires. Only parts made for the 1/16 Traxxas, other than that no real rules from what I understand.

And I do agree with what some of the other have already said, Slower is faster with these cars. I may just run the next race with the brushed motor, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Guffinator

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Guff, did you get a Mustang!?!?!?
> 
> BTW, is this a good deal? LOL
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/traxxas-min...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item4cf9fff578


Not yet, I may get that revo though! That's a steal!


----------



## klam

Guffinator said:


> Not yet, I may get that revo though! That's a steal!


LOL!!!!

I'm thinking *"too much to list" *probably includes about $900 in gold bars.


----------



## Guffinator

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Guff, I want to see you get a matching Traxxas Mustang and put it on the roof of your Mustang and take a picture of it.
> 
> And then get a picture of you, and a midget that looks like you sitting on your shoulders LOL


A Guff mini-me?


----------



## SaltLifeTx

In a separate thread, the only thing that was mentioned was no TC tires, it's a 50/50 thing, I think at this point, the no TC tires is the only rule, the rest of it, have at it. We are running two classes at RCH, F1s for the more competitive guys and the Rallys for the more lets have fun individuals. That leaves the playing field open for two options of vehicles to run, F1s and Rallys, again, at the end of the day, this is the Sunday Funday races, lets have fun, I know there will always be complainers and what not, so that's why there are two options of racing. As Courtney said, K.I.S.S (Keep It Simple Stupid), makes me chuckle each time.


----------



## sportster

I finally got my new receiver, Airtronics 92524. Got it installed and my MT-4 is basically set up with it now. Just need for the rain to let up so I can go out and road test it.


----------



## Jimmy Avila

I picked up a brushed version. If any one wants a white mustang boss body I have one for sale. New $30.00


----------



## sportster

Tekin sticker with a Castle ESC....

I'm still on the fence about either getting a Mamba Max Pro or just getting the Sidewinder. Going to just order an OEM brushless.



Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm ready for next Sunday!!!!!


----------



## RCHobbies

CV, I've got a ton of Traxxas stickers here at the shop for ya, lol, come see me. -Brian


----------



## collidb

I have a couple of sets of the HPI Work XSA wheels. http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/pu...Vy8MH-lFksIRLrN7Omq8Z-RPJhSSECbNefukPoCFuRh9F If I mount these tires http://www.AutonSupplies.com/images/RCHobby/RCHobby3/TRA7370-2.jpg on those wheels will I be good to go?


----------



## sixshootertexan

They look just like the Traxxas tires.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAMXE&P=SM


----------



## Labrat99

Mine's running! I've still got some bugs to iron out on the servo horn and steering linkage but it is running. Also, my brand new Traxxas 2S lipo has a weak cell so that pretty much blows.

But I did run it up and down the driveway this morning so I'm planning on joining you guys next weekend.:doowapsta


----------



## Genshed62

The noob DA actually showed up at Mikes. 

The rc tires and rims I am using are exactly the same size od as the traxxas drift tires

I have the exact same tires that RCH sold last week. If this means I can't race it is a unfair advantage to RCH that they have no other wheels available!

Don't ban wheels if there are no other wheels available. I will be happy to buy them if that is what EVERYONE is running. Then again I thought we were just out there to have some fun.


----------



## Genshed62

collidb said:


> I have a couple of sets of the HPI Work XSA wheels. http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/pu...Vy8MH-lFksIRLrN7Omq8Z-RPJhSSECbNefukPoCFuRh9F If I mount these tires http://www.AutonSupplies.com/images/RCHobby/RCHobby3/TRA7370-2.jpg on those wheels will I be good to go?


These are the rims I have that seem to be a problem according to Brian.


----------



## collidb

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Man I'm just not sure. This is my first effort into on-road and those look like TC rims. Which, my research has shown me, are slightly larger diameter than the stock rims, and are the only thing Brian and Woody are asking us not to use so they are not fielding complaints about unfair advantages.


 But, here's the thing. I was up at the hobby shop and had Woody to measure the wheels. The stock wheels are 53mm..... so are the HPI Work XSA's. Imagine that.


----------



## mofreaka

I cant seem to post the link to it but...... Has anyone seen the mcallister 1/16 bodies that fit the traxxas rally? I might try out the 55 chevy body and maybe make it a ratrod paint scheme. I couldnt find the bodiez on mcallister site but if u search ebay there are few diff bodiez for the rally from mcallister.


----------



## Labrat99

mofreaka said:


> I cant seem to post the link to it but...... Has anyone seen the mcallister 1/16 bodies that fit the traxxas rally? I might try out the 55 chevy body and maybe make it a ratrod paint scheme. I couldnt find the bodiez on mcallister site but if u search ebay there are few diff bodiez for the rally from mcallister.


Pretty cool... here's the link.

http://www.mcallisterracing.com/index_files/Page773.htm


----------



## sixshootertexan

Dean was a distributor for McAllister maybe he can get them for you.


----------



## mofreaka

Thanks for the link . 

Ill probably snag one off flea bay. Just hope it will actually fit right. Lol


----------



## mofreaka

Courtney Vaughan said:


> You getting a rally car ready Mike?


Ive had a mini revo since they 1st came out. Then converted it to a slash awhile back. The slash handles like cacca. Lol. So I geared like a rally and lowered it for on road, just never got around to gettin a body for it. I wanna join the fun but work or rain always gets in my way . But ill get out there soon enough and im gonna bring my micro rally and blow some doors off too. Lol


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Hey guys, here's the final ruling, run whatever you want fellas, there are no rules in this class, there will always be folks not happy with this or that, as I stated before, if you want to run competitive then there is the f1 class, we're leaving the 1/16 class open for fun, it's good ol fun running, so one serious class and one fun class, that way it leaves the option for your level of competitiveness. Hope this clears things up!


----------



## SaltLifeTx

btw, this body is for the traxxas 1/16 rally cars, it's for sale up at RCH, painted by yours truly, lol. No it's not pink, it's actually a coral color, it came out softer than I wanted but still looks clean.


----------



## TintJunkie

My father in law has a Volvo that's called coral. It looks pink to me.


----------



## TintJunkie

And!!! I bought a used fiesta today!!!!! Got a vxl with two bodies and aftermarket radio for $160. I hope to get it in time for Sunday.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

TintJunkie said:


> My father in law has a Volvo that's called coral. It looks pink to me.


little bit, but it's still a sick paint job


----------



## collidb

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Then just strap the tires/wheels on you have and let's race! Everybody's all worried about rules.........blah blah blah. I'm gonna smoke ya'll anyway so it won't matter!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


That's what I was waiting to hear. The car is for my 6yr old but, on the days mom won't let him out i guess i'll have to take it for a spin. LOL


----------



## Damon Darnall

Love the focus on being run what you brung other than making up rules for a class that might or might not flourish?

With that being said I'm in. I'll get a Traxxas 1/16.

Which one do you guys recommend? 

Mustang
Rally Car
Nascar Truck

What if any hop up do you recommend?

I know they come with hard drifting tires. At least the Rally does. What tires do you recommend getting?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## sportster

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Damon, I think the Ken Block Gymkhana Edition Rally Car comes with high-grip tires. If not, get the Rally VXL and these tires:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Grip-W...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item33719677d4
> 
> ORRR, has RCH gotten any grippier tires in yet?


Has anyone run with these yet? The sell is very explicit in his description that they rims are prone to cracking. For the price I was just going to order a set and be the guinea pig.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Damon, I think the Ken Block Gymkhana Edition Rally Car comes with high-grip tires. If not, get the Rally VXL and these tires:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Grip-W...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item33719677d4
> 
> ORRR, has RCH gotten any grippier tires in yet?


we had some HPI grippy tires but they sold out silly fast, we have more on order and hopefully tomorrow they'll be in, we will be adding extras for future orders.


----------



## Genshed62

sportster said:


> Has anyone run with these yet? The sell is very explicit in his description that they rims are prone to cracking. For the price I was just going to order a set and be the guinea pig.


Two guinea pigs. Mine will be here Thursday. Is there anywhere good to run to chek them out before Sunday?


----------



## Genshed62

Damon Darnall said:


> Love the focus on being run what you brung other than making up rules for a class that might or might not flourish?
> 
> With that being said I'm in. I'll get a Traxxas 1/16.
> 
> Which one do you guys recommend?
> 
> Mustang
> Rally Car
> Nascar Truck
> 
> What if any hop up do you recommend?
> 
> I know they come with hard drifting tires. At least the Rally does. What tires do you recommend getting?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


From other forums the NASCAR truck seem to be a hair better. Lower it stick it and go.


----------



## sportster

Genshed62 said:


> Two guinea pigs. Mine will be here Thursday. Is there anywhere good to run to chek them out before Sunday?


I'm not sure when mine will make it here, I just ordered them tonight.

I picked up my car used, it's a brushed Boss 302, and it came with 2 sets of tires. The one set is the OEM solid rubber ones, they actually grip decent. The previous owner said the other set are high grip wheels/tires. I'm not 100% sure what they are, the best I can read on them is RJ Ride CR-01. I'll find out this weekend which runs best.

Compared to my brothers VXL Rally the OEM wheels seem to run better from the Boss. Then again there is a bit of power difference.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Damon, I think the Ken Block Gymkhana Edition Rally Car comes with high-grip tires. If not, get the Rally VXL and these tires:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Grip-W...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item33719677d4
> 
> ORRR, has RCH gotten any grippier tires in yet?


Thanks Courtney,
I just ordered a set as well.

I just realizied that 1.9" 24mm Sedan wheels are exactly the same size will 2mm narrower than the 26mm 1/16 tires but close enough. I have about 100 wheels and tires from back in the 90's when I had my 4-Tec so If any of them are not all dried out and cracked up I'll run them.



Genshed62 said:


> From other forums the NASCAR truck seem to be a hair better. Lower it stick it and go.


Cool I guess I'll go for the Truck to start and grab a few extra bodies.

Thanks guys I'm out till 24th-25th where will we be racing then?


----------



## sportster

I picked up a Transponder from RCH today, along with some Traxxas plugs to put on my Sidewinder SV2.

Still waiting on my on my OEM VLX 380 brushless motor that I ordered from eBay. I also have a set of those tires on the way, not sure if they will make it here by this weekend.

I also have the OEM motor mount setup for the brushless motors. I read on some other sites that some people are using the brushed motor mounts to run 1/10 scale brushless motors. That would be just crazy fast, and not to mention a lot of weight up high.

Here are more pointless pictures to look at... lol


----------



## sixshootertexan

Chris that drag races with us has this mount in his with a 7700kv motor. Crazy stuff.

http://tenbol.com/


----------



## Genshed62

Any setup advice on getting the rear end to hook up? Good balanced drift but with the high grip tires I was hoping to keep the rear a little better out of over steer.


----------



## TintJunkie

Woot! Got my rally up and running. I had to replace the front bulkhead, front bumper mount and bumper, rockers, and wheels and tires. I bought some killer looking wheels and tires for a 4-tec. I am waiting for a battery to charge, as I only got a couple minutes of run time. Seemed to hook up pretty good. I think the earth spun a little faster as I accelerated. 

The only thing left to replace is the shocks. Some ***** hat put revo/slash/summit shocks on it so they are a bit longer than what comes on a rally. 

Jimmy was kind enough to give me a radio and receiver as well as a mustang body, so I may have to show up on Sunday. Problem is, I have 2 lipos, and a charger that will only do one at a time. Maybe I'll buy two nimh batts and run them parallel during a race, if I qualify.


----------



## sportster

TintJunkie said:


> Problem is, I have 2 lipos, and a charger that will only do one at a time. Maybe I'll buy two nimh batts and run them parallel during a race, if I qualify.


I will bring my 2 chargers with me. One can charge 2 batteries at once the other is a single. Your more than welcome to come over and use one.

I only have 2 nimh packs myself. My brother successfully raced last time with just 2 packs (think he got 3rd place).

I wouldn't be worried about running the packs in parallel, Parallel would just give you more run time. If you do them in series it will double the voltage, giving you more power. These cars do not need more power for this track. I think the brushless cars are over powered for most "average" joes at these races. I am actually going to race my brushed motor car this weekend, going to see if I can prove a point with it. I think it ends up seeing who's a better driver (controlling the car best).


----------



## TintJunkie

I am running a vxl and just one lipo is too much. I really need to get different shocks. I just ran my car. Tires get really hot but not enough weight to grip under throttle. Grip during steering is great, but again, sloppy shocks. I think I will come out. I'll run the mustang body.


----------



## Genshed62

Courtney Vaughan said:


> OK, so I finally got to run the Rally this evening. A couple of
> 
> I'm bringing my F1 and Rally to Mike's tomorrow and going to run them on the big track to get a better feel for them.
> 
> What time are you going to Mikes. Might like to join you.


----------



## JANKEII

Any ideas on a brushless motor and esc for a 1/18 buggy? Trying to find one that will work.
thanks


----------



## sportster

JANKEII said:


> Any ideas on a brushless motor and esc for a 1/18 buggy? Trying to find one that will work.
> thanks


I picked up a new OEM Traxxas vlx 380 brushless on eBay for about $33 shipped. Going to use it with a Castle Sidewinder that I have. This Sunday I am going to just run with the brushed motor.

Any more motor in these cars is just super crazy fast. The OEM is borderline crazy as is.


----------



## JANKEII

Thanks guys,
Not sure CV. Not sure what the upgrade or the basic is? Just picked up some Orion 2s 1500.
Any idea on pinion gear?


----------



## JANKEII

I was just wondering what size the traxxis motor shaft is? Not sure if the standard pinion will fit.


----------



## TintJunkie

CV, I am having the same issue. Traction roll like a beast. I am running 4-tec wheels and tires and while turning, not even fast, I barrell roll. I already scratched my new pretty rims. I've already lost 6 body clips because of the violent rolling. I found 2 of them so somewhere there are 4 scattered around in the cul-de-sac. 

Since I have revo shocks on mine, I had to put the rear rockers up front to limit the travel, but it binds up a little bc they aren't meant to be there. I may have to get the rally shocks before thinking about racing. I may also have to ditch the 2s lipos as well. Way too fast, in which any small jerk in steering will send it airborne.


----------



## sportster

JANKEII said:


> I was just wondering what size the traxxis motor shaft is? Not sure if the standard pinion will fit.


I do not have any way of measuring the ones I have, but Towerhobbies page list it as: Shaft Diameter: 3.15mm (0.12")

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXKM1


----------



## JANKEII

sportster said:


> I do not have any way of measuring the ones I have, but Towerhobbies page list it as: Shaft Diameter: 3.15mm (0.12")
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXKM1


Cool, now I'm not sure if the motor will fit. Kind of a tight fit. Steering post might get in the way. They have measurements for the motor. Not sure if its the length of the motor or length of the motor and shaft.


----------



## Labrat99

Check AMain Chuck. Castle makes an 1/18th scale esc/motor combo. I'm sure there are others as well. That's probably more like what you're looking for.


----------



## Jimmy Avila

I am probably not gonna be able to make the sunday races so I am gonna sell my Traxxas rally. It is brand new comes rtr. I'm gonna post it in the for sale thread for $220.00


----------



## Jimmy Avila

I went out today and saw how much fun everyone was having and decided to keep it and race with everybody. gonna start working on a good setup to stiffen the car and keep it from tipping over in the corners.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Here's the sway bars I told some people I saw on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sway-Bar-Ki...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cff70d80c


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Jimmy Avila said:


> I went out today and saw how much fun everyone was having and decided to keep it and race with everybody. gonna start working on a good setup to stiffen the car and keep it from tipping over in the corners.


the tip that was handed out earlier was to lower it as low as possible, thicker shock oil and sway bars, some of those cars were insane!


----------



## sportster

Here is a video of the main Rally race from today (3/18) at RCH.


----------



## Genshed62

Glad the races went well today. Sorry I missed out but will be here next time.


----------



## sixshootertexan




----------



## Jimmy Avila

I just purchased two protek lipos on amain that were on sale for only $19.99 each great deal. They are 1600mah.

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...-Battery-Pack-74V-1600mAh-w-Traxxas-Connector


----------



## Guffinator

sixshootertexan said:


>


I worked my tail off cornering that race!!


----------



## TintJunkie

Man, I got so nervous being out in front that I forgot to relax, then mistake after mistake, but hey, it was my very first rc race. What a blast. I've still got a ton to learn. I've gotta try to widen my view of the track and people on it bc I smacked a lot of other racers bc I never saw them. Sorry guys! 

If anyone is going to pull there shocks apart on a rally, will you measure the shaft? I swear I've got off road, long travel shafts, which made my car super sloppy. I'd like to just buy the shafts, as I'm betting the bodies are the same, if that's even possible. Jimmy and Courtney looked at them for me but I can't find a part number for them specific to the on road cars, as they all say they are universal. When I crank the springs tighter, it just lifts the car.


----------



## Bigj

OK guys I broke down and bought me a rally car of ebay and some few extras im going to give this a try. Looks like a ball


----------



## Jimmy Avila

Nitro cleaner spray works great too on the tires.


----------



## stixvegas

Look like fun! I'll have to come out to the next one. Maybe I'll have a rally car to run. 

No video of the F1's?


----------



## Jimmy Avila

Super cheap lipo's that are made for the traxas 16/th scale cars. 
http://www.hobbypartz.com/98p-25c-1800-2s1p.html


----------



## Jimmy Avila

Check out this thread on Rc tech for the rally. It could help answer some questions.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/micro-mini-scales/439308-traxxas-all-new-1-16-rally-car.html


----------



## LowBoost

Courtney:

The seller also have the tires in white (and other colors). I suspect it is the same tire.

High Grip Tires - Traxxas 1/16


----------



## LowBoost

Excerpt from manual:

"Your model's shocks are filled with SAE 60W oil"

Going up to 2000wt is a huge change! LOL
Have anyone tried the sway bars yet?



Courtney Vaughan said:


> OK, so here are my findings after the first real outing with the car:
> 
> 1) 1000-2000wt oil in the shocks is the way to go. My guess is that the car and shock oil choice from the factor was designed for use with the harder tires that slide around. For sticky tires it's WAY off.


----------



## Guffinator

Jimmy Avila said:


> Check out this thread on Rc tech for the rally. It could help answer some questions.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/micro-mini-scales/439308-traxxas-all-new-1-16-rally-car.html


It's amazing how many asshats do nothing but bad mouth on that thread.


----------



## Mantisworx

Toe out will give you more oversteer on entry, you want toe in.
Toe out=more entry less exit
Toe in= less entry more exit
Front camber will also make the front more aggressive.

By watching everyone i think Courtney list is spot on except the thicker oils will work better unless you can get some Really small single hole pistons. I run 5000wt in my F1 shocks!
I have one for my son so i will mess with it a little bit, they are pretty much undriveable out of the box.


----------



## Labrat99

Courtney Vaughan said:


> OK, sorry for the RC Tech rant LOL.
> 
> Now back to the cars.......
> 
> Here is my shopping list for the Rally:
> -Sway Bar Kit
> -Better servo
> -Bearings for the rocker arms to take out some slop
> -Adjustable toe-rods
> -Aluminum motor heat sink
> -Stiffest springs available
> -500wt shock oil
> 
> And what's cool about this class, is that if that shopping list was for my 1/8 buggy, then it would probably easily total $200+. For the Rally, it might be $50-60 LOL
> 
> Once that's all done, think I need to give it some camber on all four wheels, and toe-out the front a little to get rid of some of that oversteer.
> 
> I also wonder how much smoother upgraded CVD's are?


"Hi, my name is Courtney and I'm a hop-up whore."


----------



## Guffinator

HA! Kind of thought the same thing Rusty.

CV, KISS (you know what that means)


----------



## Guffinator

No hurry on that CV, I'll just get it next race.

The rally class has really exploded for sure.


----------



## TintJunkie

I think I solved my shock issue. I found that there are travel limiters in the rallies but not in the off road 1/16 scale vehicles. I got the parts needed from RCH and will pull the shocks apart tonight. I'm just posting this in case someone else buys a used rally like I did with a dang gaggle of wrong parts on it. 

As soon as I can get my hands on a new mustang body, I'm handing it over to jimmy. It's gonna be epic. All I really need is a good radio for it, but being cash strapped, I'll have to use the one jimmy gave me. There is an add on here for an airtronics transmitter, for the price, is it worth it?


----------



## sportster

TintJunkie said:


> There is an add on here for an airtronics transmitter, for the price, is it worth it?


I have that a same radio. I picked one up pre-owned and am using it in my daughters Slash. I got it cause it has exponential adjustments, but mainly so I could also bind the receiver with my MT-4. They are great radios, trusted brand, and at around $100 new worth while in my opinion.


----------



## Labrat99

Are the rally cars racing at Mike's yet?

BTW, I loved the parking lot racing. That was a great time!


----------



## Mantisworx

Labrat99 said:


> Are the rally cars racing at Mike's yet?
> 
> BTW, I loved the parking lot racing. That was a great time!


Rally cars will not be racing at Mikes, at least not on the F1 days, not enough time for more than two classes in my program and the second class is 1/5 scale motorcycles. Jeremy will run any class and there are 4 saturday's and two sundays left on the monthly schedule. Someone should try and race TC and Rally on another day, it would probably work out pretty good.


----------



## Labrat99

Oh yeah, I remember you had posted that somewhere earlier. I had forgotten.


----------



## TintJunkie

Rebuilt the shocks last night, and finally they are correct. I went ahead and pulled the rear bulk head because I thought I has a stripped hole where the turnbuckle attached, but it turns out someone put the wrong length screw in. Good thing I pulled it apart though. The bulkhead was broken. Should be no surprise after all the cartwheeling I did on Sunday. Changed the diff oil. Now I've gotta do the front. I'm waiting on my rpm carriers, as mine are shot. Should be way more competitive the next race.


----------



## fatboysracing

be sure you put the correct length screw back in there, i put one in that was too long from my many times of going from revo to rally( takes 2 sets of shocks, and of course a-arms and wheels) and it caused a clicking noise from rubbing the differential.... oh yeah, the rpm carriers actually made it easier for the pillow ball to pop out when i hit a board with them, you may have different results, but that's what i ran into when i was trying to race mine at M&M


----------



## stixvegas

Hey, the Sunday "Fun Day" races look like fun and I was looking for a used car to get into it with. What do you all thought about this one for sale?

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/603782-wts-traxxas-mini-rally-1-16-cheap.html

I have a Spektrum DX3E that came with my SCTE, so I'm wondering if I can use it as the TX.

Doesn't seem like a bad deal if all I have to get is an ESC and a receiver.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jpatronas

*other 1/16 th. rallys for rally class*

Just wondering if we can have other manufacturers other than traxxas race in the rally class? Hpi cup racers, abc genetics or tamiya m chassis are almost identical to the size of traxxas 1/16 th. Except the FR track/width of these cars are few mm narrower or few mm longer on leghth. Would be nice and fun to see these run with the wide selection of realistic body styles. And i think the power that the brushless sytems are comparable and definitely will be driver's skills that dictate the win.


----------



## Mantisworx

The point of RCH putting on free races is so that they can sell parts and cars, show your support and buy what they sell.With that being said i think anything remotely close in size is technically legal. Just my .02 cents!


----------



## stixvegas

That's a good point Mantis, I should get my car from RCH.

Anyone from RCH, which cars do you have in stock right now?


----------



## Mantisworx

I have to go by there today, i know they sold out of all of the rally cars but i am sure they will have more in this week.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

stixvegas said:


> That's a good point Mantis, I should get my car from RCH.
> 
> Anyone from RCH, which cars do you have in stock right now?


All of our 1/16 scale guys are back in stock, we have the boss 302, the gymkhana, the rally, fiesta and of course the track favorite, Kyle Busch nascar truck!


----------



## jpatronas

Mantisworx said:


> The point of RCH putting on free races is so that they can sell parts and cars, show your support and buy what they sell.With that being said i think anything remotely close in size is technically legal. Just my .02 cents!


I totally agree with you in support your local hobby shop. That's why i buy majority of my fgx spares at rch and other rc stuff. I'm also in growing the hobby. It might be a turn off if you can only run what the shop sells. This might be a road block for some. Also i remember rch has annouced that they are now a tamiya dealer. I might hit them up if they can order the m chassis and run it at the sunday funday.


----------



## stixvegas

SaltLifeTx said:


> All of our 1/16 scale guys are back in stock, we have the boss 302, the gymkhana, the rally, fiesta and of course the track favorite, Kyle Busch nascar truck!


Cool! Hmm.. decisions, decisions...

Why is the truck the favorite? Is it the fastest on the track?


----------



## Guffinator

I can't wait to get the move behind me so I can get a MUSTANG


----------



## Bigj

I got a rally comimg but I think im going to get a stang also love a stang


----------



## Guffinator

Courtney Vaughan said:


> AHEM, no......MY rally car holds the fastest lap on the track thank you very much


Hold on to that while you can


----------



## klam

RCH, can you order #7322, clear race truck body? mmmmmmm

team Hello Kitty will be complete....

http://traxxas.com/sites/default/files/7321-parts-110908.pdf


----------



## stixvegas

Just picked up a brushless rally at RCH. He (Woody I think) recommended a brushed because the VXL's are hard to handle on their track. Got me worried, but I wanted the VXL for the 2.4gz TX alone. I guess I'll have to go back through this thread and interwebs to look for ways to keep it from launching at every turn. 

They didn't have a second NiMH battery to run them in parallel, which he said would help. I was suprised people aren't running Lipo's in these cars. I was expecting to have to buy some new batteries.

Now I need to find a wide open space around my house to take it for spin.


----------



## klam

I have the VXL, and just have it set on Traxxas Training mode, 50% forward, 50% reverse and 100% brake


----------



## sportster

stixvegas said:


> Just picked up a brushless rally at RCH. He (Woody I think) recommended a brushed because the VXL's are hard to handle on their track. Got me worried, but I wanted the VXL for the 2.4gz TX alone. I guess I'll have to go back through this thread and interwebs to look for ways to keep it from launching at every turn.
> 
> They didn't have a second NiMH battery to run them in parallel, which he said would help. I was suprised people aren't running Lipo's in these cars. I was expecting to have to buy some new batteries.
> 
> Now I need to find a wide open space around my house to take it for spin.


I think I might have been in RCH when you were getting your car, I was picking up a new body for mine...

As far as the brushed vs brushless goes, this past weekend I ran my car with a brushed motor in it. I got 4th over all. I did find myself wanting just a tad bit more power. I have a brushless motor and esc that I will be running for the next Funday Race. I think it just really comes down to throttle control, and smoothness of driving.

I've been looking for copies of the lap times, I would like to compare mine to the others and my next race with the new motor.


----------



## stixvegas

sportster said:


> I think I might have been in RCH when you were getting your car, I was picking up a new body for mine...
> 
> As far as the brushed vs brushless goes, this past weekend I ran my car with a brushed motor in it. I got 4th over all. I did find myself wanting just a tad bit more power. I have a brushless motor and esc that I will be running for the next Funday Race. I think it just really comes down to throttle control, and smoothness of driving.
> 
> I've been looking for copies of the lap times, I would like to compare mine to the others and my next race with the new motor.


Yep, that was me. Yeah, that was a cool shell you had. Did you have them order it? I didn't really see any 1/16 body shells in their store, but only glanced at them. I want to try my hand at painting a new body soon.


----------



## RCHobbies

klam said:


> RCH, can you order #7322, clear race truck body? mmmmmmm
> 
> team Hello Kitty will be complete....
> 
> http://traxxas.com/sites/default/files/7321-parts-110908.pdf


Won't be available until late March, sorry bud.


----------



## klam

.


----------



## stixvegas

Oh darn, I should have realized I need a traxxas connector for my charger. I can't believe people would wait 6 hours for a battery to charge on the included wall charger.

I'm guess with my charger I'll be able to get pretty good charge times?


----------



## Bigj

stixvegas said:


> Oh darn, I should have realized I need a traxxas connector for my charger. I can't believe people would wait 6 hours for a battery to charge on the included wall charger.
> 
> I'm guess with my charger I'll be able to get pretty good charge times?


 need to buy you and octapus lead charge anything


----------



## sportster

stixvegas said:


> Yep, that was me. Yeah, that was a cool shell you had. Did you have them order it? I didn't really see any 1/16 body shells in their store, but only glanced at them. I want to try my hand at painting a new body soon.


Yes, they ordered it for me. I tolded them what brand and model number it was and they ordered it. I'm pretty sure they can order almost any rc product that you could want or need.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

sportster said:


> Yes, they ordered it for me. I tolded them what brand and model number it was and they ordered it. I'm pretty sure they can order almost any rc product that you could want or need.


as long as it's from either Towerhobbies, HorizonHobby or HRP, any of those three and we can get it for ya.


----------



## sportster

Here are the results from the Rally race at RCH on 3/18. Nice bragging rights for some and nice reminder of improvement for others:


----------



## Labrat99

Was anybody using Paragon or some other "tire sauce" in the Rally class? Courtney discovered that spraying the tires we were running with Simple Green helped a lot. I'm not sure if it was actually softening the rubber or if it just cleaned all the dust off them but it definitely helped with traction.

The reason I ask about the Paragon is I'm thinking about getting a can and just wondering if it will really help or not.


----------



## TintJunkie

Dang, you know who has two thumbs and had the fastest lap? ^This guy^!!!!

Not too shabby for a noob. Now to get consistant times.....


----------



## Jimmy Avila

TintJunkie said:


> Dang, you know who has two thumbs and had the fastest lap? ^This guy^!!!!
> 
> Not too shabby for a noob. Now to get consistant times.....


Don't get too cocky troy, I'll be at the next race.


----------



## TintJunkie

I'll be there too, signing autographs......lol.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Jimmy Avila said:


> Don't get too cocky troy, I'll be at the next race.


....in last place


----------



## sportster

I rebuilt my shocks with heavier oil the other day. I used 1000 wt silicone diff fluid, the dampening feels nice but the springs are still to light.

Searching the net via other forms and some Traxxas parts list for the 1/16 cars here is a list of springs and their rates:
TRX# Rate Color
7140 0.82 double orange
7141 0.88 double green
7142 0.94 double tan
7143 1.02 double black
7145 1.76 orange
7146 1.92 green
7147 2.06 tan
7148 2.22 black
7244 2.77 pink
7340 2.89 green
7245 2.92 blue
7246 3.20 purple

My brushed 302 Boss Mustang came with double tan in the rear and double green in the front. I've have little to no experience with tuning via shocks/springs, does anyone have a suggestion on witch rate to step up to?


----------



## mdwalsh

sportster said:


> My brushed 302 Boss Mustang came with double tan in the rear and double green in the front. I've have little to no experience with tuning via shocks/springs, does anyone have a suggestion on witch rate to step up to?


What's it doing? .....Understeer? oversteer? Bottoming out? Traction rolling?

All of those require a little different approach to ruining with the shocks and springs, any input you give us will help us give you advice.

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sportster

mdwalsh said:


> What's it doing? .....Understeer? oversteer? Bottoming out? Traction rolling?
> 
> All of those require a little different approach to ruining with the shocks and springs, any input you give us will help us give you advice.
> 
> Matt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've changed the motor, added adjustable toe links and heavier oil in the shocks. I guess I need to run it again and see how it is now. I post up after the races this weekend, wasn't thinking about all the little factors that make a difference.


----------



## sixshootertexan

I think most are having traction roll after adding high grip tires.


----------



## mdwalsh

sixshootertexan said:


> I think most are having traction roll after adding high grip tires.


Stiffening the car up should help with that.

It's the toe adjustable in the rear? Try putting it closer to 0

Thicker oil in the shocks will certainly help slow the reactions of the car down.

Try lowering the ride height a little as well.

Adding camber should help with the traction rolling

As for the balance of the car here's a quick dirty guide- softer front/stiffer rear will give you a looser car and stiffer front/softer rear well give you a tighter set up.

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TintJunkie

I think the springs I have on mine are purple (the actual spring is purple) I believe. I have a hard time distingushing purple and black sometimes. I am occasionally traction rolling, but more spinning out. The suspension travel is almost non existant. Its hard to adjust at home b/c the concrete is different than in the parking lot. At my shop the concrete is the same, but then Im just playing if I bring it there...not that I do any actual work here anyway unless Im tinting a car.


----------



## Labrat99

Hey Sportster, thanks for the spring rate list. I want to try a little stiffer springs myself. I'm not sure what my car came with, now I can at least figure out where I'm starting from.


----------



## stixvegas

Will I be the only person running with a straight out-of-the-box rally car? lol :rotfl:


----------



## sportster

stixvegas said:


> Will I be the only person running with a straight out-of-the-box rally car? lol :rotfl:


nah... there are plenty of cars running that are stock still. My brothers car is stock, only changed out the axle carriers that he broke (with RMP parts).

Don't worry about it, it seems to be an even class. The cars are a blast to run, at times a bit of a handful though. lol


----------



## Labrat99

stixvegas said:


> Will I be the only person running with a straight out-of-the-box rally car? lol :rotfl:


IMO, you don't need a lot of hopups. Better tires for sure and thicker shock oil are probably the two best "bang for the buck" changes you can make.


----------



## RCHobbies

Just wanted to let y'all know, we received a pair of volk rims today for the rallys as well as the traxxas performance upgraded shocks!


----------



## Bigj

sportster said:


> I rebuilt my shocks with heavier oil the other day. I used 1000 wt silicone diff fluid, the dampening feels nice but the springs are still to light.
> 
> Searching the net via other forms and some Traxxas parts list for the 1/16 cars here is a list of springs and their rates:
> TRX# Rate Color
> 7140 0.82 double orange
> 7141 0.88 double green
> 7142 0.94 double tan
> 7143 1.02 double black
> 7145 1.76 orange
> 7146 1.92 green
> 7147 2.06 tan
> 7148 2.22 black
> 7244 2.77 pink
> 7340 2.89 green
> 7245 2.92 blue
> 7246 3.20 purple
> 
> My brushed 302 Boss Mustang came with double tan in the rear and double green in the front. I've have little to no experience with tuning via shocks/springs, does anyone have a suggestion on witch rate to step up to?


 TRX is the wrong prefix try TRA on search


----------



## sportster

Bigj said:


> TRX is the wrong prefix try TRA on search


oops, my mistake. I was searching tower with just the 4 numbers, most of the time it only pulled up a handful of different parts. I can't go back and edit my post now.

Thanks for catching that!


----------



## fatboysracing

that's a pretty annoying feature of this board.......


----------



## TintJunkie

I met up with sportster, Nick, and he will have a tough car to beat. He put a set of tires on his car that seem to have the perfect blend of slip and grip. The eBay tires are way too much grip. 

I read that 31mm tires will fit on the rally's as per traxxas forum. I'm tempted to pick some up, but afraid of too much grip. I think this weekends race will be hardcore.


----------



## sportster

Troy, I was just thinking about your shocks. I remember from when I put mine back in I over tightened the 3 screws on the rocker arms and it caused the shock action to kinda stick and grab. Recheck the screws on each and maybe back them out a 1/4 turn and see if that helps any.


----------



## TintJunkie

Yeah, they are all loose.


----------



## TintJunkie

I bought a Spektrum Pro today. Now I have to learn again how to drive my rally with it. There are so many features, it's almost like cheating. I will be at RCH very early to get the track setup and try to get a lot of runtime in. I will need all the help I can get, as the instruction manual is a novel. I don't want to handicap myself too terribly much with the radio. The steering response is instant, and this is with the traxxas servo. It feels good to get the radio purchase out of the way for future vehicles. I hope it will last.


----------



## sportster

Congrats!

I still haven't read through my manual, maybe some say I will. Doubtfully but maybe.


----------



## stixvegas

TintJunkie said:


> I bought a Spektrum Pro today. Now I have to learn again how to drive my rally with it. There are so many features, it's almost like cheating. I will be at RCH very early to get the track setup and try to get a lot of runtime in. I will need all the help I can get, as the instruction manual is a novel. I don't want to handicap myself too terribly much with the radio. The steering response is instant, and this is with the traxxas servo. It feels good to get the radio purchase out of the way for future vehicles. I hope it will last.


I got a new radio yesterday (an Airtronics MT4) too. I put the receiver that it came with in my SCTE, but got an extra receiver that I guess I'll put in my rally car.

After you put in a new Spektrum receiver, how did you re-calibrate the ESC to the new radio? I skimmed through the Traxxas rally manual, but didn't see anything about rebinding a new radio. I know I should RTFM, but any tips you can give me?


----------



## sixshootertexan

Brushed or brushless? Never mind it's the same for both. Hold the on button down until the led turns red, release and wait for it to blink twice then go full throttle blinks twice again then go full reverse.


----------



## stixvegas

sixshootertexan said:


> Brushed or brushless? Never mind it's the same for both. Hold the on button down until the led turns red, release and wait for it to blink twice then go full throttle blinks twice again then go full reverse.


Oh, ok, cool. Pretty much the same as I did with my SCTE. Thanks!


----------



## sportster

I had some trouble with my MT4 when calibrating the esc. I had to switch it to a 50/50 throttle to get it to accept.


----------



## Genshed62

*MT4*

Anybody with a new MT4 set up the telemetry sensors yet?


----------



## sportster

Genshed62 said:


> Anybody with a new MT4 set up the telemetry sensors yet?


I'm using my MT4 on 2 different vehicles, my SC10 4x4 and 1/16 rally. I've been meaning to setup the temp sensor on my motor on the SC10, but haven't gotten around to it yet.

I came across a 2 in 1 sensor from Yeah Racing, but haven't really heard much about it.


----------



## stixvegas

Darn Traxxas plugs don't fit into the receiver. I assume, you just have to cut the little tabs off the side.

I haven't set up any of the telemetry stuff yet. I was happy to just get it installed and working.  I'll need to check out the video, because I have a lot of questions about setting up and mounting the sensors.


----------



## sportster

stixvegas said:


> Darn Traxxas plugs don't fit into the receiver. I assume, you just have to cut the little tabs off the side.


Yea, Airtronics Z connectors are a universal style. On 1 of my vehicle I just trimmed off the tabs on the connectors. The other I changed out the connector to some universal style ones. Not a big deal, just trim the connector tab down.


----------



## stixvegas

Yep, it was a simple fix, thankfully.

Got the rally bound to my MT4 pretty easily, but had to reverse the steering. Is that normal?


----------



## sportster

stixvegas said:


> Yep, it was a simple fix, thankfully.
> 
> Got the rally bound to my MT4 pretty easily, but had to reverse the steering. Is that normal?


Yea, I had to reverse mine too. Just depends on how the servos are mounted in the cars, common thing to have to do.


----------



## TintJunkie

To calibrate mine I just put in the bind plug and set my transmitter to bind. Everything worked after that.


----------



## sportster

TintJunkie said:


> To calibrate mine I just put in the bind plug and set my transmitter to bind. Everything worked after that.


Did you recalibrate your esc to match the end points on your new radio?


----------



## sportster

Mailman just delivered new lipo batteries to my door! I was hoping they would make it in before the races tomorrow. Troy let me try out his lipo the other day, and there was a major difference compared to the stock nimh packs.

Waisted no time putting some Traxxas connectors on them. They are 2s 1800 mah GenAces from hobbypartz.com. They are pretty much the exact same size as the Traxxas nimh packs.

I also have some packs on back order from Hobby King, been out of stock for some time now. They are these ones: Turnigy nano-tech 2200mah


----------



## Mantisworx

My son will be racing Rally tomorrow!


----------



## TobyK

What size bodies fit on these? want a new body for mine but want to get something different from most of the people


----------



## sportster

TobyK said:


> What size bodies fit on these? want a new body for mine but want to get something different from most of the people


They are kinda an odd sized chassis. The wheel base is 206mm and the hard part to match is the track width 185mm.


----------



## Genshed62

Thanks to all for a fun day. Sorry to everybody I hit except Brian with his pink car.

Somebody has to be last it just gives me more to strive for!!


----------



## TobyK

So does that mean my only real option is the rally body?


----------



## Whec716

On RcTech someone noted that (I believe) a hpi cup Porsche body fit.


----------



## jpatronas

Whec716 said:


> On RcTech someone noted that (I believe) a hpi cup Porsche body fit.


Hpi porsche cup racer will fit but you have to use a different offset wheels. The width of the traxxas is 185 mm and the porsce is around 180 mm. So if you find a fwd offset wheels maybe off a tamiya it might work.


----------



## sportster

Alright guys here are the A & B Main races for the Rally cars from today! The angle wasn't as good as last time but still isn't bad for hanging the camera in the tree.

*Rally Car B-Main​*




*Rally Car A-Main​*


----------



## BIGGELANG

holly **** ~~ if you have never seen the rallys run ...yoou are missing it ... these things are rocket ships.... great racing today and lil marcus spanked every heat he ran,, the main was a great race between him and the kyle busch truck... back and forth all the time ..... again if you have not seen them run go check it out

bigg e


----------



## mdwalsh

TobyK said:


> So does that mean my only real option is the rally body?


http://prolineracing.com/bodies/2012-ford-focus-st-clear-body/

this one as well

Matt


----------



## fatboysracing

I think Jimmy Avila was running some sort of nascar body on one at m&m..


----------



## SaltLifeTx

fatboysracing said:


> I think Jimmy Avila was running some sort of nascar body on one at m&m..


there is a company called mcallisters that makes a couple bodies that'll fit the 1/16 traxxas, the cars of tomorrow and i think a 57 belaire.


----------



## Jimmy Avila

fatboysracing said:


> I think Jimmy Avila was running some sort of nascar body on one at m&m..


Yeah the impala body that mc allisters makes fits it great. I also tried the monte Carlo body but it was a little too narrow in the front.


----------



## klam

ok that's awesome. lol.


----------



## Mantisworx

I am diggin that too!


----------



## mdwalsh

I'm thinking that these things look pretty darn fun... I may have to get into them.. anything that they need for durability or just simple off the shelf performance bang for the buck pieces? 

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantisworx

At first it was absolutely nothing but now that the fast guys are running them , buy everything you can! they dont break though, Marcus's car had VTA wheels and tires on it and different springs, rest of the chassis was stock, he managed to run some 14sec laps which was pretty good for a 6yr old!


----------



## Mantisworx

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Matt,
> 
> A LiPo, aftermarket tires, and some 2000-5000wt oil in the shocks is all you need to get started and be competitive.
> 
> And yes, they are a BLAST! I put my F1 down half-way through the race day so I could concentrate on the Rally car.......I just like it more!


You dont like the F1 because you wont listen to me!! give me your car and my old chassis i will dial it in for you.....


----------



## mercenarymedic2105

Jimmy the NASCAR body looks awesome!


----------



## TobyK

Jimmy Avila said:


> Yeah the impala body that mc allisters makes fits it great. I also tried the monte Carlo body but it was a little too narrow in the front.


What scale size body is that?


----------



## stixvegas

Yesterday at the race I was talking with someone (sorry, I'm terrible at remembering names!) about tires. He recommended some "Ebay tires". I was looking on eBay and found these. Are these the tires you guys recommend?

I got some high grip tires that a guy at M&M recommended, but it only made my driving worse. My car would flip at the slightest turns. To much grip!


----------



## Labrat99

Yep, those are the ones. I like those a lot, Courtney likes the ones with the bigger vee.


----------



## Mantisworx

Courtney Vaughan said:


> LOL..........no, I was getting stressed trying to run the F1 and the Rally at the same time and keep batteries charged and tires cleaned and marshal and make adjustments, etc etc. It's all back to back to back and I wasn't having as much fun. Gonna concentrate on the Rally for now.
> 
> BTW, was those VTA tires the 31/26mm combo, or both 26, or both 31? Thinking about trying a set.


31/26 mainly because of the looks, i dont know the compound though i got them from Jones!! they worked fairly well, this week I am going to change the dif oils (assuming they are gear difs right?). i set the alignment at +2 camber in the front-3 in the back, FGX springs, and lead weight to balance the battery on the opposite side, main thing was my steering EPA at 62% the car would flip and 61 it would not!!! you could see the rear tire barely come up around the turns! halarious, I think the class will need to be split soon the kids race was funny!


----------



## klam

we'd be down for a kid's class.   


(you can't see any kid's faces, but PM me or CV if you would like this pic removed.... no prob)


----------



## Mantisworx

Marcus is going to kill me when he finds out we cant make the next one. I will be out of town....


----------



## SaltLifeTx

I was running the Muchmore tires, they were super grippy, I hadn't really had any time to find that "sweet spot" to get in the zone with the tires. there was absolutely no sliding with these tires, they were pretty sweet, but around corners, if you had to much throttle, the car wanted to go over, I made some adjustments, lowering the car and changing when I applied the brake into turns. I was able to finally get control of the car with these tires, I would gun it through straights and nailed the brakes before turns or went into the turns slower. need to get some more testing done tho.


----------



## mofreaka

Has there been a rally class at M&M on thursday nite. I need some track time and some t&t.


----------



## stixvegas

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That was me........


Actually ebay tires was recommended by the guy you were sharing the tent with. Your name is easy to remember for anyone who has hung out here for any length of time. :cheers:

You gave me the great advice of lowering my car and the 200 wt shock oil, which I guess I'll need to order somewhere because nobody seems to carry it.

Those are indeed the three things I plan on updating before the next race -- New tires, lowering my car and heavy shock oil.

Thanks again!


----------



## stixvegas

klam said:


> we'd be down for a kid's class.
> 
> (you can't see any kid's faces, but PM me or CV if you would like this pic removed.... no prob)


Haha, I got owned in that kid's class!


----------



## Labrat99

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Rusty Purifoy is the person I was sharing the tent with, and the tires you linked are the ones he likes.
> 
> Oh, and get 2000 not 200 oil. If you can't find 2000, get 3000. If you can't find either, I have plenty of 2000 you can use.


Yeah, what you want is diff oil - something between 2000 - 5000 wt. Any shop should have it. I'm running 2000 right now but will probably try something thicker next time.


----------



## Labrat99

Mantisworx said:


> 31/26 mainly because of the looks, i dont know the compound though i got them from Jones!! they worked fairly well, this week I am going to change the dif oils (assuming they are gear difs right?). i set the alignment at +2 camber in the front-3 in the back, FGX springs, and lead weight to balance the battery on the opposite side, main thing was my steering EPA at 62% the car would flip and 61 it would not!!! you could see the rear tire barely come up around the turns! halarious, I think the class will need to be split soon the kids race was funny!


There's been plenty of "2Cool drama" lately and I don't want to add to it, but I would like to see the classes split soon too.


----------



## Mantisworx

True but even if we dont actually split the class we can always just "seed" it anyway we want, which is what we did sunday and i think that worked out ok! Most of the faster guys would rather race with the faster guys and the same goes for the slower groups.


----------



## Labrat99

No big thing, I just don't want to see beginners getting discouraged and getting out before they get fast.


----------



## sportster

Mantisworx said:


> True but even if we dont actually split the class we can always just "seed" it anyway we want, which is what we did sunday and i think that worked out ok! Most of the faster guys would rather race with the faster guys and the same goes for the slower groups.


I was fine with the way the class was split up this past weekend. I'm good running it either way: Run all the qualifies with everyone mixed then slit the mains by the results. Or divide the group into new racers/bone stock cars and seasoned racers/modified-tweeked cars.

My vote goes for keeping it simple, stage the races like you did this past race. It's just a fun race no need to over compacted everything. In the end I'm guessing the folks who bought new cars could get discouraged racing against more experienced racers.


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Hey guys, technically, what we did last weekend was divided up the classes, new comers (folks who have never raced before) and kids in the same class, the rest of the adults were put into their own class and we ran it that way. technically, the kids was an a main and the adults was an a main, it made the kids feel more at ease and allowed the adults to be really silly.


----------



## collidb

mofreaka said:


> Has there been a rally class at M&M on thursday nite. I need some track time and some t&t.


We have not raced the rally car out at M&M yet but, bring them out and let's make that happen. I finished building the rally car about 3am Sunday morning and put it on the track that day for the first time run. The car has a 3900kv Ammo motor, Sorex 32 shore tires (which are too soft. I'll probably go to a 36 shore) Airtronics 94761 digital servo, Traxxas toe rods and cvd outdrives, Intergy rocker arms and RPM hubs, (2) Gens Ace 1800mAh batteries ran in parrallel ($10.99 @ Hobby Partz) and a Tekin R1 ESC. I let my 6yr. old drive it yesterday and he is loving this car. I have to plan on building another one now.


----------



## Guffinator

collidb said:


> The car has a 3900kv Ammo motor.


Hrmmmm...I think I have one of those from my Vendetta. Maybe I should look for a Rally roller.


----------



## collidb

Guffinator said:


> Hrmmmm...I think I have one of those from my Vendetta. Maybe I should look for a Rally roller.


Yeah.....you are the one who told me about that motor. I used it in my Vendetta. Thanks bro:biggrin:


----------



## TintJunkie

Grrrr. I bought some HPI X pattern pro compound 26mm tires today and I don't think they will be sticky enough. They are still better than the 4tec tires. I don't believe I can lower the car at all unless I put another travel limiter in the shock. After running the car for a few minutes and the tires get warm, I start to get traction roll. Suspension is almost non existent because of the long springs I have on it, which are actually purple in total color. 

So, should I start with camber? I saw a car at RCH that looked to have a ton of camber, and looked very stable in the corners. Should I also consider adding a little weight?

I wish I could tune on the track at RCH any given day.


----------



## sixshootertexan

2 years ago I sponsored an award in our drag racing. It was the Jr Rc Dragster award. You had to be no older than 15 at the start of the series. You raced right along with the adults so you had a chance to double up. My son actual did it beating all the adults for both trophies. Maybe we can do a series just for the young'ns and give them a trophy.


----------



## Mantisworx

TintJunkie said:


> Grrrr. I bought some HPI X pattern pro compound 26mm tires today and I don't think they will be sticky enough. They are still better than the 4tec tires. I don't believe I can lower the car at all unless I put another travel limiter in the shock. After running the car for a few minutes and the tires get warm, I start to get traction roll. Suspension is almost non existent because of the long springs I have on it, which are actually purple in total color.
> 
> So, should I start with camber? I saw a car at RCH that looked to have a ton of camber, and looked very stable in the corners. Should I also consider adding a little weight?
> 
> I wish I could tune on the track at RCH any given day.


Camber will increase grip and it will roll even worse, Marcus' car had +2 positive camber in the front. If your car is traction rolling with X patterns you dont want a stickier tire, they should be fine you just need to get the chassis dialed. Stiff springs, thick shock fluid, thick dif fluid will all help.


----------



## TintJunkie

I also need help setting up my transmitter. Marcus, you have to live near me. I remember you had a shop at one time off old greenhouse across from Turbo Todd. I had a shop there as well. Sure would like to pick your brain sometime.


----------



## Mantisworx

TintJunkie said:


> I also need help setting up my transmitter. Marcus, you have to live near me. I remember you had a shop at one time off old greenhouse across from Turbo Todd. I had a shop there as well. Sure would like to pick your brain sometime.


I am at 290 and barker PM me


----------



## Exavior1221

We're trying to get some peeps to race rallies on this Thursday nite. So if u have one come out.


----------



## Exavior1221

At M&Ms


----------



## klam

two questions:

- $10 per class raced or $10 total?
- with TC & F1 it goes until 11:00... with TC, F1 and rally is it going to go longer or less qualifiers? what's the plan there?


----------



## Exavior1221

$10 total


----------



## klam

sweet. i'll bring mine, but im still on stock tires! dang! I thought I had two weeks, lol.


----------



## Mantisworx

klam said:


> two questions:
> 
> - $10 per class raced or $10 total?
> - with TC & F1 it goes until 11:00... with TC, F1 and rally is it going to go longer or less qualifiers? what's the plan there?


That is my concern too. along with corner marshaling.


----------



## Labrat99

What time will ya'll start on Thursday night?


----------



## klam

Mantisworx said:


> That is my concern too. along with corner marshaling.


oh yikes... good point. if F1 guys race in both then we'll be down a set of marshalls.


----------



## stixvegas

Yeah, what time does it start and for how long?


----------



## sportster

Has anyone tried fitting a 190mm body onto the Traxxas 1/16 chassis? I've found a few "GT" style bodies that I like. On most the rear wheel section is flat so you can cut the wheel opening anywhere.

I would like something different than the Rally or Mustang. I know Mcallister makes a few that fit, just looking for more options.


----------



## TintJunkie

Does anyone use the optional center diff for the rally? Its the only other optional part I am considering, but I'm afraid of putting too much traction to the rear under throttle.


----------



## mdwalsh

TintJunkie said:


> Does anyone use the optional center diff for the rally? Its the only other optional part I am considering, but I'm afraid of putting too much traction to the rear under throttle.


with the center diff it will tend to send the power forward under throttle. weight shifts off the front tires, power goes forward. probably need pretty thick oil in there to keep some power going towards the back under throttle.

Matt


----------



## TintJunkie

Doh, I was thinking of transfer backwards. I get lotsa front spin without it, as the front tires always seem to drag under acceleration. So....don't get it?


----------



## mdwalsh

TintJunkie said:


> Doh, I was thinking of transfer backwards. I get lotsa front spin without it, as the front tires always seem to drag under acceleration. So....don't get it?


well..... i would get it.

my set-up will probably be a locked front diff, super thick stuff in the center and about half that weight in the rear diff. basically what the center diff will do is help with cornering speed, and with the locked front diff itll pull you around the corner, the lighter weight out back will help with turn in and mid corner on power steering.

Matt


----------



## TintJunkie

I got the center diff installed today, and now I almost have to relearn how to drive it. It's almost like I have to re-setup the car now. I still have a bit of a slide until the tires get hot but I am somewhat able to avoid a spin out with the diff, which will take some tuning with suspension and controller setup. I am now over correcting but it gives me the opportunity to correct a spin easier.

So, I now have; steel CVD's, rpm carriers, rpm front arms (rear will come shortly), center diff, long springs, HPI cross pattern pro compounds, and a Spektrum DX3 Pro to control it. Now all I need is experience, and lots of it. Thanks for the advice Matt.


----------



## mdwalsh

Anytime bud... I can't wait to get behind the wheel of my own rally!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TintJunkie

Oh, I put 30k oil in the diff...too much?


----------



## mdwalsh

TintJunkie said:


> Oh, I put 30k oil in the diff...too much?


I can't comment but it's a pretty small diff, so a thick weight is probably reasonable

Mat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guffinator

Thanks to Woody and the guys at RCH!

I'm ready to race!


----------



## sixshootertexan

You pulling a double class tomorrow Guff?


----------



## Guffinator

sixshootertexan said:


> You pulling a double class tomorrow Guff?


Maybe

I need some pieces for the F1's rear axle. If I can get it all together I'll try, if not it'll be rally only.

This was the brushed version - that just won't do! So it's been in Frankenstein's lab for the last hour getting a heart transplant.


----------



## Guffinator

So it's now received


2s Lipo
3900 kv Ammo motor
4000 wt shock oil
I put the stock 28 tooth pinion on, but it seems WAY undergeared. I hope RCH has something larger then a 28 in stock for tomorrow.


----------



## sixshootertexan

I just came from there and I know they had a 30T.


----------



## mdwalsh

these things were awesome! hmm... with any luck ill be on track next week! im stoked!

Matt


----------



## sportster

Here is a video from todays racing:


----------



## Guffinator

sportster said:


> Here is a video from todays racing:


I lead for 16 seconds!


----------



## mdwalsh

sportster said:


> Here is a video from todays racing:


i stood in the right place for cars to roll directly too me! and most of the time they didnt even loose a position!

Matt


----------



## mdwalsh

soooo.....

if i get this body-








ill paint it either like this-








or like this-









and if i get this body-








ill paint it either like this-








or like this-









what do yall think?

Matt


----------



## LowBoost

Two rally cars for sale in the classifieds section. Prices are negotiable, offers welcome or trade for an RC8.2e.


----------



## Whec716

Just say no Matt!


----------



## mdwalsh

Whec716 said:


> Just say no Matt!


What's wrong with those Chris?

Matt


----------



## mdwalsh

come out to mikes on sunday! lets run these things on the big track! we'll call it the ROC ... Race of champions! ..... or as these usually are Rolling Over Cars

Matt


----------



## sportster

mdwalsh said:


> come out to mikes on sunday! lets run these things on the big track! we'll call it the ROC ... Race of champions! ..... or as these usually are Rolling Over Cars
> 
> Matt


I like that! I vote to call the Rally races the ROC Series (Rolling Over Car Series) lol


----------



## Genshed62

How about the Turtle Series? They spend a lot of time on their backs. Or at least mine does!

I will bring mine to Mikes on Sunday. At least I have run it there before!


----------



## Whec716

What size pinion is everyone running?


----------



## TintJunkie

It's proving very difficult to tune my car to keep the wheel side down, but I am getting closer. The only place to actually run my car on similar pavement is at my shop. I will be getting some 5000wt shock oil for the next race. I'm still trying to find a good area to stand while racing at RCH. I have a little trouble judging distance while racing. 

I also think (and I may be way off here) that my car handles better with the body sitting very low on the car, but I get bad tire rub. So, I'm going to try and find a steel rod the size of sway bars and try to make a suspension limiter by attaching the rod to the chassis and somehow attach a sleeve connected to the a-arm and use a collar to stop the travel as the arm moves. I can't describe it the way I see it in my head, but I would like the suspension not to travel so far, but be adjustable. As a noob, is this a silly idea?


----------



## mdwalsh

TintJunkie said:


> It's proving very difficult to tune my car to keep the wheel side down, but I am getting closer. The only place to actually run my car on similar pavement is at my shop. I will be getting some 5000wt shock oil for the next race. I'm still trying to find a good area to stand while racing at RCH. I have a little trouble judging distance while racing.
> 
> I also think (and I may be way off here) that my car handles better with the body sitting very low on the car, but I get bad tire rub. So, I'm going to try and find a steel rod the size of sway bars and try to make a suspension limiter by attaching the rod to the chassis and somehow attach a sleeve connected to the a-arm and use a collar to stop the travel as the arm moves. I can't describe it the way I see it in my head, but I would like the suspension not to travel so far, but be adjustable. As a noob, is this a silly idea?


limiting up travel will hurt you in all sorts of ways... however limiting down travel with shock limiters will help you from traction rolling... since youre taking the shocks apart anyways it wouldnt hurt!

Matt


----------



## sixshootertexan

Has anyone tried the sway bars yet?


----------



## mdwalsh

If we get enough out to mikes on sunday we'll be racing rallys too! so get em' out there and lets get rolling.... on our wheels, not lids :doowapsta

Matt


----------



## TintJunkie

mdwalsh said:


> limiting up travel will hurt you in all sorts of ways... however limiting down travel with shock limiters will help you from traction rolling... since youre taking the shocks apart anyways it wouldnt hurt!
> 
> Matt


I've got the limiters in the shocks already, which come stock on the on road rally chassis. I suppose the next answer would be, don't put the body so low the tires rub on it, lol!

I thought about the possibility of worse traction rolling with the sudden stop of travel in a corner. I'm a total noob, and just thinking out loud, but this is good for me to hear this. However, I don't think the suspension needs to travel so far the car bottoms out, but maybe with a heavy shock oil it won't?


----------



## mdwalsh

TintJunkie said:


> I've got the limiters in the shocks already, which come stock on the on road rally chassis. I suppose the next answer would be, don't put the body so low the tires rub on it, lol!
> 
> I thought about the possibility of worse traction rolling with the sudden stop of travel in a corner. I'm a total noob, and just thinking out loud, but this is good for me to hear this. However, I don't think the suspension needs to travel so far the car bottoms out, but maybe with a heavy shock oil it won't?


heavy shock oil is key... im going to make some antiroll bars when mine comes in and experiment with them... come out and race sunday at mikes, id be happy to help you out! i like putting faces to names!

Matt


----------



## TintJunkie

sixshootertexan said:


> Has anyone tried the sway bars yet?


I haven't yet. I'd like to experiment with a home made sway bar kit.


----------



## mdwalsh

TintJunkie said:


> I haven't yet. I'd like to experiment with a home made sway bar kit.


i plan on making my own when i get a rally!

Matt


----------



## sixshootertexan

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sway-Bar-Ki...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae63399ea


----------



## TintJunkie

sixshootertexan said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sway-Bar-Ki...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae63399ea


Yes, but I think it can be done way cheaper than that. Just adding a rod in the shape of a squared off halo attached to the rockers where the shock mounts should work.


----------



## Exavior1221

i'll be at mike's with my f1 and rally. The 5000wt oil works wonders. I rolled mayb once on sunday at RCH. I'm all in for racing rally at mike's. "Lets do this Man":dance:


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Exavior1221 said:


> i'll be at mike's with my f1 and rally. The 5000wt oil works wonders. I rolled mayb once on sunday at RCH. I'm all in for racing rally at mike's. "Lets do this Man":dance:


*correction once every few laps.


----------



## Genshed62

Does RCH have 5000 wt oil?


----------



## Guffinator

Genshed62 said:


> Does RCH have 5000 wt oil?


Tire choice probably has more to do with it then 5000 wt oil. You want a tire that has a little slip to it. The ones I was running for example were too soft. It made the car handle like it was on velcro, but had so much grip that the car would flip if cornered too quickly. I'm now looking for tires that are a little harder.


----------



## collidb

Guffinator said:


> Tire choice probably has more to do with it then 5000 wt oil. You want a tire that has a little slip to it. The ones I was running for example were too soft. It made the car handle like it was on velcro, but had so much grip that the car would flip if cornered too quickly. I'm now looking for tires that are a little harder.


Guff that is sooooo true. Tires bro, get the right compound. You can get too stiff with that shock oil.


----------



## mdwalsh

Oh man.... So last Sunday I saw these things running, and knew that they were fun to watch..... Today I found out how much fun they are to drive! Can't wait to get behind the radio again! foamies at Mikes rock!

Matt



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigj

Wont be long will be playing Rally Racer


----------



## sportster

Bigj said:


> Wont be long will be playing Rally Racer


Oh wow!

It's going to be nice. See you out on the track.


----------



## mdwalsh

oh man!!! let get em' out here and run! 

post up in the rally series r thread if youre interested there as well!!

Matt


----------



## Whec716

I picked up a Rally on Sunday so I'm excited to join my new pit buddy Nick at the next RCH rally race.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Had a blast Sunday at Mikes. Wow these things are a blast! If you don't have one yet don't wait. The most fun per dollar I've experienced in RC to date! 
Thanks to all who make these awesome races happen!


----------



## Bigj

Damon Darnall said:


> Had a blast Sunday at Mikes. Wow these things are a blast! If you don't have one yet don't wait. The most fun per dollar I've experienced in RC to date!
> Thanks to all who make these awesome races happen!


 Im pumped cant wait work is killen me


----------



## RCHobbies

June 3rd, Traxxas Rally Cup!


----------



## mdwalsh

Damon Darnall said:


> Had a blast Sunday at Mikes. Wow these things are a blast! If you don't have one yet don't wait. The most fun per dollar I've experienced in RC to date!
> Thanks to all who make these awesome races happen!


very well said, and i completely agree!

Matt


----------



## Bigj

Give me some info on good Lipo's batteries were y'all buying them


----------



## mdwalsh

Bigj said:


> Give me some info on good Lipo's batteries were y'all buying them


Jeremy over at Mikes hobby shop in porter, just ordered a few and they should be there tomorrow or Thursday. They are 2200 mah 2 cell lipos

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigj

What kind Matt


----------



## Damon Darnall

I had some 3S Lipos I put in and if drop the pinion from 28 (Stock) to 23 you dial your ATV (Travel Adjust) down on your radio to 75%-80% the 3S is the same top speed (At Mikes) as the 2S but you have more acceleration as if you need it though.

I imagine I'll be gearing down and dialing down the ATV even more for RCH. I'll be the one who shoots off the track the fastest and the farthest. LOL :rotfl:

Regardless these things are amazing inexpensive little racers. Wish I could make it out this weekend. :frown:

Either way the Traxxas batteries are great if you don't mind waiting a month the Nano Techs are great too. But the Nano Tech's figure $9 to $11 in shipping per battery.

Mikes Hobby Shop 
- 2S Traxxas Battery
- 3S Traxxas Battery

Hobby King mail order China 
- 2S Nano Tech battery 
- 3S Nano Tech battery 

.


----------



## Bigj

Damon Darnall said:


> I had some 3S Lipos I put in and if drop the pinion from 28 (Stock) to 23 you dial your ATV (Travel Adjust) down on your radio to 75%-80% the 3S is the same top speed (At Mikes) as the 2S but you have more acceleration as if you need it though.
> 
> I imagine I'll be gearing down and dialing down the ATV even more for RCH. I'll be the one who shots off the track the fastest and the farthest. LOL :rotfl:
> 
> Either way the Traxxas batteries are great if you don't mind waiting a month the Nano Techs are great too. But the Nano Tech's figure $9 to $11 in shipping per battery.
> 
> Mikes Hobby Shop
> - 2S Traxxas Battery
> - 3S Traxxas Battery
> 
> Hobby King mail order China
> - 2S Nano Tech battery
> - 3S Nano Tech battery
> 
> Regardless these things are amazing inexpensive little racers. Wish I could make it out this weekend. :frown:


 Wish I chould also working days this weekend 5am-5pm but Istill have to finish building the car


----------



## sportster

I have 2 of the stock Traxxas NIMH packs, nothing great they are what they are.

I am currently using 2 Gens ACE 1800 2s packs. They fit nicely and have nice power. The price wasn't bad and shipping wasn't bad (if they are in stock)

I also have a few Nano Tech packs on the way. They were on back order for a little over a month, mine have been shipped and tracking now shows them to be in the US. I can report on them once they arrive, I'm hoping before the race this weekend at RCH.


----------



## Bigj

sportster said:


> I have 2 of the stock Traxxas NIMH packs, nothing great they are what they are.
> 
> I am currently using 2 Gens ACE 1800 2s packs. They fit nicely and have nice power. The price wasn't bad and shipping wasn't bad (if they are in stock)
> 
> I also have a few Nano Tech packs on the way. They were on back order for a little over a month, mine have been shipped and tracking now shows them to be in the US. I can report on them once they arrive, I'm hoping before the race this weekend at RCH.


 Thats what I hate about the China stuff you at the mercy of customs bought a Pocket watch of ebay. Wasn't looking came out of china 2-1/2 months to get here it was 3.00 bucks and 11.00 bucks shipping


----------



## jpatronas

Bigj said:


> Give me some info on good Lipo's batteries were y'all buying them


Here is another good buy at hobbyking that fit the 1/16. Zippy flightmax 2200 mah 40c 2s1p. $ 9.37 per pack and at the usa warehouse. It took 5 days to get to me. I think shipping was $ 8.00 for two packs usps.


----------



## Bmxstang

mdwalsh said:


> soooo.....
> 
> if i get this body-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill paint it either like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if i get this body-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill paint it either like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do yall think?
> 
> Matt


 i like the Red Bull and Castrol ones.. if you could get the Citroen it would look bad ***!!


----------



## Damon Darnall

I'm with you the Red Bull is Awesome.


----------



## mdwalsh

what about that?

Matt


----------



## Damon Darnall

Bmxstang said:


> i like the Red Bull and Castrol ones.. if you could get the Citroen it would look bad ***!!


Also like the Castrol


----------



## Whec716

Beautiful plane Damon - i'd love to see your collection one day.


----------



## Bmxstang

mdwalsh said:


> what about that?
> 
> Matt


+1

[Edit]










this is Brian Deegans X-Games Rallycross car.

I would love to see some rally cross classes at a track LOL.. or a track specifically for it.. just some dirt and an on rorad/off road track


----------



## Whec716

I like this one


----------



## mdwalsh

Damon Darnall said:


> Also like the Castrol


not going to lie damon i totally thought the second picture was just an action photo of you flying till i noticed the altitude it was at! awesome plane!

Matt


----------



## mdwalsh

so i went and got some 5x8x2.5 bearings for the steering belcrank, and ordered some 4x7.2.5 bearings for the suspension rockers tonight. 

if you havent done the bearings in in the belcrank it makes the steering so much smoother! i didnt realize how much bind there was in the system!

i cant wait to see the effect the bearings in the rockers are going to have!

Matt


----------



## Damon Darnall

LOL I don't have any pics of that plane flying.

I do have a few others.











BTW did you order me some bearings too?


----------



## mdwalsh

Damon Darnall said:


> LOL I don't have any pics of that plane flying.
> 
> I do have a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW did you order me some bearings too?


ill get some in for you!

Matt


----------



## sportster

mdwalsh said:


> i cant wait to see the effect the bearings in the rockers are going to have!
> 
> Matt


I put bearings in my rocker arms already. It did help some, I always seemed to have 1 arm that would stick some on the rebound stroke.

I ordered my bearing from eBay, they came from China. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Whec716

Nick - most in Houston get there bearings from Avid RC. Avid is owned by a local racer (very fast racer too). His name is David and Smiley now works for him.


----------



## mdwalsh

sportster said:


> I put bearings in my rocker arms already. It did help some, I always seemed to have 1 arm that would stick some on the rebound stroke.
> 
> I ordered my bearing from eBay, they came from China. Where did you get yours from?


i actually just found them at the hobby shop, whobbies, like 3 minutes from my house.

avid makes great bearings! i would certainly recommend them!

with that said, however the bearings in the rockers and steering arm are very exposed to dirt and i was recommended rubber seals for these-
Traxxas P/N- 5124 (4x7x2.5)
Traxxas P/N- 5114 (5x8x2.5)

Matt


----------



## Exavior1221

Hey Matt, Hobbyking has a 1/16 rally car that me and marcus thinking about getting one for the rally track that katy rc is making. So at that rate u will have two car with different setups for each track. Saves the drama of having to change the setup on one car for both tracks.:doowapsta


----------



## Whec716

Damon/Matt - I might have some extras - let me put my end tonight/tomorrow and i'll bring the spares Sunday.


----------



## mdwalsh

How similar is the car? I think what makes the class so competitive is the cars, I'd hate to see people adopting a new car to find an advantage.

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdwalsh

ex, i took a look at the car, its a completely different car, completely different layout, completely different CG height, and the layout is eerily similar to a shrunken TC3. if your plan is to use it only at katy off road, i dont think many would have an issue, but if youre planning on lowering it and using it at places like RCH and Mikes, ill kindly ask you to stick with the traxxas as it is a SPEC class with that chassis.

Matt


----------



## Exavior1221

I plan on using it only at katy track and using my traxxas at RCH


----------



## Guffinator

I just came from RCH. Picked up some rocker bearings.


----------



## mdwalsh

Exavior1221 said:


> I plan on using it only at katy track and using my traxxas at RCH


sounds good man!

Matt


----------



## TintJunkie

:texasflag


Exavior1221 said:


> Hey Matt, Hobbyking has a 1/16 rally car that me and marcus thinking about getting one for the rally track that katy rc is making. So at that rate u will have two car with different setups for each track. Saves the drama of having to change the setup on one car for both tracks.:doowapsta


Are you talking about the Turnigy Rally?


----------



## Exavior1221

TintJunkie said:


> :texasflag
> 
> Are you talking about the Turnigy Rally?


Yes, thats the one


----------



## Bigj

Guffinator said:


> I just came from RCH. Picked up some rocker bearings.


 I just put bearing in the rockers and steering rack what a differnce it made things got tighter


----------



## sportster

Bigj said:


> I just put bearing in the rockers and steering rack what a differnce it made things got tighter


How many bearings are needed for the steering rack, just two? I've never had that part of the car apart yet.


----------



## Bigj

sportster said:


> How many bearings are needed for the steering rack, just two? I've never had that part of the car apart yet.


 2 for the rack 8 for the rockers


----------



## Guffinator

I didn't really notice a big difference with the rockers to be honest.


----------



## Bigj

Guffinator said:


> I didn't really notice a big difference with the rockers to be honest.


Guff mine is new so it being tight thats were its coming from guess I failed to say that>


----------



## sportster

Guffinator said:


> I didn't really notice a big difference with the rockers to be honest.


Yea, I already did the rockers on mine. I too noticed a difference with them. I had one arm that would not freely cycle due to it sticking badly. Now when I remove the shocks they are free and smooth.

Steering rack is next for me.


----------



## mdwalsh

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I was looking at the rockers and thinking that same thing..........has anyone tried any aluminum rockers? Or does RPM make a rocker with better tolerances?
> 
> Definitely looking for something with less play.......even with bearings.


the less play thing is definitely going to depend on the quality of the machined part, most of the aluminum parts from 3racing and other China dealers will probably add slop, because of the poor quality. Just a heads up CV

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigj

mdwalsh said:


> the less play thing is definitely going to depend on the quality of the machined part, most of the aluminum parts from 3racing and other China dealers will probably add slop, because of the poor quality. Just a heads up CV
> 
> Matt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Theres a set made of carbon fiber on ebay


----------



## Guffinator

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I was looking at the rockers and thinking that same thing..........has anyone tried any aluminum rockers? Or does RPM make a rocker with better tolerances?
> 
> Definitely looking for something with less play.......even with bearings.


Didn't you say the RPM stuff eliminated a lot of the slop?


----------



## Bigj

Guffinator said:


> Didn't you say the RPM stuff eliminated a lot of the slop?


 IKNOW THEY MAKE F&R arms and FT hubs dont no about rockers


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Guffinator said:


> Didn't you say the RPM stuff eliminated a lot of the slop?


The car that I felt & looked at had RPM arms & knuckles, rocker bearings, and some aftermarket toe & push rods........felt like a completely different car in terms of suspension smoothness & tightness!

My RC fund gets replenished next Friday and I'm going to order all rocker & rack bearings, some new stock rockers, RPM Ft/Rr arms & knuckles, adjustable push & toe rods, a fresh body & tires!


----------



## Guffinator

http://www.thetoyz.com/Traxxas/Mini-1-16-Car-Series/Suspension-Chassis/GPM/12504/










In black as well
http://www.thetoyz.com/Traxxas/Mini-1-16-Car-Series/Suspension-Chassis/GPM/14458/


----------



## jpatronas

Exavior1221 said:


> I plan on using it only at katy track and using my traxxas at RCH


Xavier, i already talked to brian at rch about an alternative chassis for the rally class. Turnigy rally extreme, abc genetic, atomic vm2, active a210ss and m chssis. And t is not allowed at this moment. All these cars except for the tamiya m chassis are race oriented and definitely have a big advantage over the traxxas rally. These chassis if you account the money that you will spend on the hop ups for the traxxas is much cheaper to be competitive out of the box. And not to mention a wide range of realistic bodies. I hope katy rc will allow different chassis. What type of rally surface is it? Dirt or tarmac or mix?


----------



## Exavior1221

jpatronas said:


> Xavier, i already talked to brian at rch about an alternative chassis for the rally class. Turnigy rally extreme, abc genetic, atomic vm2, active a210ss and m chssis. And t is not allowed at this moment. All these cars except for the tamiya m chassis are race oriented and definitely have a big advantage over the traxxas rally. These chassis if you account the money that you will spend on the hop ups for the traxxas is much cheaper to be competitive out of the box. And not to mention a wide range of realistic bodies. I hope katy rc will allow different chassis. What type of rally surface is it? Dirt or tarmac or mix?


Yes, the track will b half dirt half concrete just like a real rally track. I know already that we can only use traxxas rally at RCH.


----------



## mdwalsh

That exciting about a track like that!

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guffinator

I took a look at 2 sets of sway bars today for the rallies. I'm not impressed. They don't work.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Ok it's official our house now has a Ken Block Rally in it. Finally got the son to come and watch and it took him less than a minute to say I want one. So mom took him inside and got one. I had him ready for the second quals but the battery did not take a full charge the first time so he only made a few laps before the battery dumped. It charged up fully before the B-mains and he was ready. I thought he did really well for the first time driving it and a road course. Now we need the get it ready for the next race.


----------



## Mantisworx

Guffinator said:


> I took a look at 2 sets of sway bars today for the rallies. I'm not impressed. They don't work.


Mine worked perfect???


----------



## Damon Darnall

Had a blast today racing! 
Thanks to RCH for hosting an awesome race.

Hats off to Steve Tidd for not only his first Rally race but his first on road car / race EVER! Steve did amazing and lead the A-Main in Rally the whole race till his stock nicad battery dumped at the 9 minute mark. :cheers:

Steve picked up a Rally (Truck) on his way to Katy RC last night to race off road. Took it out of the box changed the shock oil, put on some different ties and away he went.

Kudos to Brian for the idea of the endurance race.


Run the track backwards
No marshals or marshaling your own car (So if you flip over you have to sit there and hope someone hits you just right to flip you back over)
If you jump off the outer barrier of the track you are out and can not re-enter.
7 minute race who ever completes the most laps wins!
I have to say that is the most fun I've had in 7 minutes in a while.

Hope we will do that again.

Looking forward to next Sunday at Mikes already.


----------



## sportster

Alrigty folks! Here are some videos of todays action at RCH!

Rally Cars A-Main:





Endurance Derby:


----------



## TintJunkie

The mayhem race was epic! I'd like to see the F1 guys try to do this with the rally's. I can see wheels flying off everywhere.


----------



## Guffinator

Mantisworx said:


> Mine worked perfect???


Really? I looked at Damon's and Mike's, neither set actually move the other shock due to too much 'give' in the entire system.


----------



## SteveT

These rally cars are a blast. I definitely did not expect that amount of fun from $300. Thanks for all of the setup help Damon... you're the man. My wallet hates you though! I'm already looking forward to Mike's!

Steve


----------



## Mantisworx

Guffinator said:


> Really? I looked at Damon's and Mike's, neither set actually move the other shock due to too much 'give' in the entire system.


your not going to see them move with the shocks attached, same as with any car, the sway bar tension is not higher than spring tension. I have half of my set (cant fit the rear because of the 540...) you can try it on the front and feel the difference your self, Marcus' car is undriveable without it!


----------



## Mantisworx

sportster said:


> Alrigty folks! Here are some videos of todays action at RCH!
> 
> Rally Cars A-Main:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endurance Derby:


no rally B main?


----------



## sportster

Mantisworx said:


> no rally B main?


No didn't get it this time, sorry. Next time I will.


----------



## mofreaka

Sway bars... It was my 1st time trying them out. They seemed to keep my back end from lifting in sharp turns but I still gotta mess around with them alil more. 

Gotta say sorry to the trucks (3 of them) that I smashed into in the 1st heat. Had the wrong tires on and made the car un drivable. Sorry again. Cant wait til next tyme.


----------



## Cyric

Went by and checked out the rally race and ended up buying a rally car and a lipo. What upgrades setup do i need to do? 

It looked increadibly fun and i will hopefully be there to race next time at RCH


----------



## SaltLifeTx

Cyric said:


> Went by and checked out the rally race and ended up buying a rally car and a lipo. What upgrades setup do i need to do?
> 
> It looked increadibly fun and i will hopefully be there to race next time at RCH


ZING! sucked ya right in didn't it? lol. Did you see the Survival of the fittest race?


----------



## Damon Darnall

mofreaka said:


> Sway bars... It was my 1st time trying them out. They seemed to keep my back end from lifting in sharp turns but I still gotta mess around with them alil more.
> 
> Gotta say sorry to the trucks (3 of them) that I smashed into in the 1st heat. Had the wrong tires on and made the car un drivable. Sorry again. Cant wait til next tyme.


No worries, I'm sorry T-Boned you. It's all fun and these little buggers are cheap, fast and tough.



sportster said:


> Alrigty folks! Here are some videos of todays action at RCH!


Thanks for the Vids. Really appreciate you taking the time to set up, film and upload them!



Guffinator said:


> Really? I looked at Damon's and Mike's, neither set actually move the other shock due to too much 'give' in the entire system.


Guff, 
Marcus is right you won't see the other side move with the shock hooked up. They do work a bit, but how much??????? I have no idea this was only my 2nd time to drive the car and my 1st Race with it. But I didn't traction roll. So from what I hear that is a plus. I think the real test will be at mikes with all that traction & high speed corners.



SteveT said:


> These rally cars are a blast. I definitely did not expect that amount of fun from $300. Thanks for all of the setup help Damon... you're the man. My wallet hates you though! I'm already looking forward to Mike's!
> 
> Steve


You are welcome. I think.... Since you did beat me in every race except for the 10 minute main when you dumped. LOL it is all great fun and so glad you have the bug now. When is Craig getting his?



Cyric said:


> Went by and checked out the rally race and ended up buying a rally car and a lipo. What upgrades setup do i need to do?
> 
> It looked increadibly fun and i will hopefully be there to race next time at RCH


Awesome Congrats! They are a total blast: 
Hop ups are really minimal I had the following things on my little truck.


Changed shock oil from 60wt to 7K diff oil
Put some small limiters inside the shock to shorten down travel
Lowered the car to 5mm ride height.
Changed springs from stock to Blue (2.92 Rate) front & Tan 2.06 Rear. Although I've ordered 4.3 front and 3.4 rears to stiffen it up even more.
Ebay Sway Bars (Not sure they are all that but every little bit helps)
Ebay tires which I wouldn't recommend they were toast after one day.
Adjustable toe links.
1400mah 3S battery
20T Pinion gear (If you go with a 2S pack gear higher or keep the stock 28T)
All in all I spent about $60 on hop ups. Which just cracks me up since ONE set of 1/8th Buggy tires are $60

Steve Tidd bought his on the way to Katy's Saturday night race and then opened it up Sunday morning. The hop ups he bought were tires, springs, & toe links:


Similar springs to what I am running (He'll have to chime in as to what actually bought)
Adjustable toe links (he only installed the rear ones)
Muchmore Rubber 28 degree tires
He lowered it to 5mm
He changed the shock oil to 7K
And Kicked Butt with the stock nicad battery, stock gearing.
Hope you bring it out to Mikes this Sunday. Should have a great time.


----------



## Bigj

Whats the address to RC hobbies


----------



## Cyric

Thanks for the hop up info. I will have to start ordering the stuff tonight. 

I had no intention of getting one of these kits, i went there to meet Jimmy to drop some bodies off to get painted and it just looked like a blast so i decided to get one. 


I missed the survival race it sounds cool. 


I wont be able to make it to mikes this sunday, i am aiming to run it next time at RCH.


----------



## TintJunkie

Mikes (I dont know what his forum handle is) car had longer springs on his shock bodies, from a Revo. I have longer springs too, but mine are purple. He thinks he is running 60WT in his. Ive got 1K WT in mine, after having 80WT, then 5K, then back to 1K. Other than that, he is running sway bars, but I think at the last race he wasnt. His car handles so well on the track.

I ended up buying some stock springs and put them in the rear for the A-main, which helped a bunch. At previous races, I had the shock adjustments wound up pretty tight, but it was way too stiff. I will be completely rebuidling my car, as everything is leaking, and the front diff is shot, which made braking terrible. It would lock up one wheel and cause me to lose control. Its so difficult to tune the car in such a short amount of time while at the track, but I think I will put the purple springs back on the car, put the 80WT back in, and wind the springs out all the way and try it.

No matter what I place, I learn something new each race.

It also seems like the trucks handle much better. Could this be true? Marcuss' car and Exaviors car handle brilliant as well.


----------



## Cyric

TintJunkie said:


> Mikes (I dont know what his forum handle is) car had longer springs on his shock bodies, from a Revo. I have longer springs too, but mine are purple. He thinks he is running 60WT in his. Ive got 1K WT in mine, after having 80WT, then 5K, then back to 1K. Other than that, he is running sway bars, but I think at the last race he wasnt. His car handles so well on the track.
> 
> I ended up buying some stock springs and put them in the rear for the A-main, which helped a bunch. At previous races, I had the shock adjustments wound up pretty tight, but it was way too stiff. I will be completely rebuidling my car, as everything is leaking, and the front diff is shot, which made braking terrible. It would lock up one wheel and cause me to lose control. Its so difficult to tune the car in such a short amount of time while at the track, but I think I will put the purple springs back on the car, put the 80WT back in, and wind the springs out all the way and try it.
> 
> No matter what I place, I learn something new each race.
> 
> It also seems like the trucks handle much better. Could this be true? Marcuss' car and Exaviors car handle brilliant as well.


Yeah I am pretty new to RC so I probably wont be able to do tuning at the race for a while. I will get the sway bars and I am still not sure what I will do with the suspension.

are there any specific tires that I should get. I have the regular VXL version (blue) and a lipo right now and thats about it. I got the 1600mah 2s lipo. the race looked fun and even if I run it pure stock the first race I think it will be fun and I will figure it out as I go.


----------



## TintJunkie

I am running HPI Cross Patterns Pro Compounds, as well as some others are. Tons of grip with them. They are holding up pretty good too.


----------



## sportster

Bigj said:


> Whats the address to RC hobbies


8190 Barker Cypress Suite 300, Cypress, TX 77433
281-855-9154


----------



## Damon Darnall

Bigj said:


> Whats the address to RC hobbies


These are the two I'm familiar that are close to that name. We race Rally's at RC Hobbies in Cypress and Mikes Hobbies in Porter. I think they are talking about racing them at M&M Hobbies as well.


RC Hobby Shop & Raceway -- 206 Brand Lane (off Highway 90) -- Stafford, TX 77477
RC Hobbies  -- 8190 Barker Cypress Rd Suite 300 -- Cypress, TX 77433



Cyric said:


> Thanks for the hop up info. I will have to start ordering the stuff tonight.
> 
> I had no intention of getting one of these kits, i went there to meet Jimmy to drop some bodies off to get painted and it just looked like a blast so i decided to get one.
> 
> I missed the survival race it sounds cool.
> 
> I wont be able to make it to mikes this sunday, i am aiming to run it next time at RCH.


They are additive and FUN. I'll be out of town for the the next RCH so have fun for me!



TintJunkie said:


> Mikes (I dont know what his forum handle is) car had longer springs on his shock bodies, from a Revo. I have longer springs too, but mine are purple. He thinks he is running 60WT in his. Ive got 1K WT in mine, after having 80WT, then 5K, then back to 1K. Other than that, he is running sway bars, but I think at the last race he wasnt. His car handles so well on the track.
> 
> I ended up buying some stock springs and put them in the rear for the A-main, which helped a bunch. At previous races, I had the shock adjustments wound up pretty tight, but it was way too stiff. I will be completely rebuidling my car, as everything is leaking, and the front diff is shot, which made braking terrible. It would lock up one wheel and cause me to lose control. Its so difficult to tune the car in such a short amount of time while at the track, but I think I will put the purple springs back on the car, put the 80WT back in, and wind the springs out all the way and try it.
> 
> No matter what I place, I learn something new each race.
> 
> It also seems like the trucks handle much better. Could this be true? Marcuss' car and Exaviors car handle brilliant as well.


I don't think the bodies have that much to do with them at the speeds we are racing. Don't get me wrong to do pay a small roll but it is very small.


Biggest tuning aid is tires
Second biggest tuning aid is suspension which comprises of


Shock oil
Springs
Ride height
Droop
 3. Third is Camber / Toe

-----------
So adjusting the spring tension is ONLY for ride height nothing more.

If you want to stiffen the springs up you have to go to a harder spring. I personally like a little stiffer spring up front and softer in the rear.

If you are having a problem traction rolling the things you can do are:


Stiffen it up thicker shock oil, thicker springs, sway bars
Lower the ride height 3-5mm
Install shock limiters to reduce the droop (Droop is how much down travel the shock has)
Set the camber to 0 degrees or even positive 1 or 2 degrees
Harder compound tires
My car at RCH was set up with the following:


5mm ride height front 4mm ride height rear
3 degrees rear toe in
.5 degrees front toe in
1 degree positive camber front
0 degree rear camber
3mm droop spacer installed in the shocks (would like to go 4mm)
7,000 weight silicone oil in the shocks
Blue Summit Springs 2.92 Rate in the Front ( I had to cut them down with some wire snips to make them the same length as the rally springs)


----------



## TintJunkie

Damon Darnall said:


> These are the two I'm familiar that are close to that name. We race Rally's at RC Hobbies in Cypress and Mikes Hobbies in Porter. I think they are talking about racing them at M&M Hobbies as well.
> 
> 
> RC Hobby Shop & Raceway -- 206 Brand Lane (off Highway 90) -- Stafford, TX 77477
> RC Hobbies  -- 8190 Barker Cypress Rd Suite 300 -- Cypress, TX 77433
> 
> They are additive and FUN. I'll be out of town for the the next RCH so have fun for me!
> 
> I don't think the bodies have that much to do with them at the speeds we are racing. Don't get me wrong to do pay a small roll but it is very small.
> 
> 
> Biggest tuning aid is tires
> Second biggest tuning aid is suspension which comprises of
> 
> 
> Shock oil
> Springs
> Ride height
> Droop
> 3. Third is Camber / Toe
> 
> -----------
> So adjusting the spring tension is ONLY for ride height nothing more.
> 
> If you want to stiffen the springs up you have to go to a harder spring. I personally like a little stiffer spring up front and softer in the rear.
> 
> If you are having a problem traction rolling the things you can do are:
> 
> 
> Stiffen it up thicker shock oil, thicker springs, sway bars
> Lower the ride height 3-5mm
> Install shock limiters to reduce the droop (Droop is how much down travel the shock has)
> Set the camber to 0 degrees or even positive 1 or 2 degrees
> Harder compound tires
> My car at RCH was set up with the following:
> 
> 
> 5mm ride height front 4mm ride height rear
> 3 degrees rear toe in
> .5 degrees front toe in
> 1 degree positive camber front
> 0 degree rear camber
> 3mm droop spacer installed in the shocks (would like to go 4mm)
> 7,000 weight silicone oil in the shocks
> Blue Summit Springs 2.92 Rate in the Front ( I had to cut them down with some wire snips to make them the same length as the rally springs)


Bang for the buck, what is the best setup board to buy to and tools to measure my car? I have most all the go fast goodies already installed on my car. I know exp is important, and I am getting a little faster.

I have:
Adjustable toe links
Center diff
X pattern pro compounds
Steel cvd
Rpm carriers
Rpm arms (in front, rear is on order)
30k diff oil in all diffs (not sure what to change there)
Limiters in the shock bodies (stock, as I bought the car without them in)
Spektrum DX3 Pro
Stock motor and esc, in which I believe both are tired.

I will be adding Teflon washers to the carriers to help with the slop in the wheels moving in and out.

I also need to get some help with setting up my remote. Marcus said he would help me but he is a busy man, and during the races I just don't want to bother him as he is always doing something.

Being such an introvert, I feel I am just bothering people if I try to pick people's brain. Sportster (Nick) and Brian as well as Jimmy and Courtney have given me good advice. Nick has helped me the most, and is very generous.

Anyway, thanks to the forum for all the help. Trail and error I suppose, as I am very hard headed. Even though I am considered the third best window tinter in the world, I know I am the best, lol!


----------



## Whec716

FYI - i think i'm not going to run rally - so check the for sale thread.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Cyric said:


> Yeah I am pretty new to RC so I probably wont be able to do tuning at the race for a while. I will get the sway bars and I am still not sure what I will do with the suspension.
> 
> are there any specific tires that I should get. I have the regular VXL version (blue) and a lipo right now and thats about it. I got the 1600mah 2s lipo. the race looked fun and even if I run it pure stock the first race I think it will be fun and I will figure it out as I go.


Keep it simple and inexpensive. Where are you going to be racing primarily?

I'd recommend for a base line ON ROAD set up


The 4.3 rate front Rally springs TRA7342 
The 3.4 rate rear Rally springs TRA7341
Good set of tires


Muchmore 32 Degree is what Matt at RCH is running and likes 
Muchmore 28 Degree is what Steve Tidd ran this past weekend and dominated with 
Ebay tires Longer lasting Courtney Vaughn's runs them and loves them 
HPI X patterns a lot of guys love those I don't know who is running them 
Ebay fast wear tires I ran these and they went from new to gone in one day wouldn't recommend. 
 There are tons of on-road tires out there so this is just a few.

For Mikes, Porter I'd go with the hardest shore you can find. They have a good selection of tires for $9.50 a pair mount and glued. 
I'd start with a 37-45 shore front and a 35-40 shore rear. 
Something like:


37 Rear pre-mounts $8.75
42 Front pre-mounts $8.75

If you want to go to the next level with set up:


Change your shock oil and install some limiters I'd recommend 7K oil up from and 5K in the rear I'd also put a 2-4mm limiter in-between the shock piston and the shock body while you have it apart.
Pick up some adjustable toe links and set your camber and toe. If your not sure how I can explain or show how at the next race.
Have fun because that's what these bad boys are all about.

Get on the track and get track time. LOL


----------



## SteveT

Damon is spot on. I had 5k oil all around and didn't snip my springs. I highly recommend the Muchmore Racing 28 degree tires. They still look brand new and stuck great throughout the day. Some of that can probably be attributed to me running the battery supplied with the car though. 

As the day went on and we made all of the changes that Damon listed, the car got so much easier to drive hard. The name of the game is keeping the car from rolling so if anyone is looking for a good setup to start with, use Damon's. 

I can't wait to get back out there and race these things with you guys. It was a blast!


----------



## sixshootertexan

I wonder if a set of RC18 sway bars can be retrofitted on the rally cars.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZKM8&P=7


----------



## Guffinator

sixshootertexan said:


> I wonder if a set of RC18 sway bars can be retrofitted on the rally cars.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZKM8&P=7


You'll spend a lot of time and I'd bet almost as much money as just buying a set.

Tires is the A#1 adjustment in this game. I've tried a few sets at this point, most are somewhat lose (especially at the power these things have) but one set was way too good, causing snap rolls.


----------



## mofreaka

Any word on the offroad rally track? ???


----------



## TintJunkie

I'd love to try that out, but would have to have a separate car to do it with. The VXL motors will overheat quickly off road. At least my slash did.


----------



## Mantisworx

I was out there today and its going to be awesome!! its actually a completely dedicated track with railroad plank borders and everything, its going to be top notch! Tank says it will be ready in a week or so, the foundation is already done.


----------



## mofreaka

Thats sweet to hear about the track!!!! I have the same motor in my rally (use to be a revo) since the day they were released and havent had a problem yet. . But only ran 2s and stock gearing. ooops shouldnt of said that now im gonna blow a motor and esc 1st time back on the dirt lol..


----------



## TintJunkie

This track will be at Katy?


----------



## mofreaka

Yep


----------



## mdwalsh

Who's ready for rally cars tomorrow at Mikes?!?! I'm excited! 

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Damon Darnall

mdwalsh said:


> Who's ready for rally cars tomorrow at Mikes?!?! I'm excited!
> 
> Matt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Heading out to Mikes!

High Speed Rally Racing.

See you there.

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Jasoncb

The rallies at Mike's were extremely fun! We got them handling like touring cars now...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klam

that was pretty fun to watch!


----------



## mdwalsh

Whoop whoop! They are fast, fun, and take a hell of a beating! Can't wait for RCH next Sunday!

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whec716

Mine is for sale - if anyone is interested check the for sale thread.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Had a blast today! 
The track is so much fun with great traction. Raced F-1 and Rally but I really enjoyed the little Rally cars the speed and traction is NUTS. Jason was on fire and was awesome to watch & race with.

Beautiful day, great friends, and totally fun & economical Rally cars.

Special thanks to Jeromey & everyone else at Mikes for The awesome facility and making the day so enjoyable! 

Looking forward to the next race already!!

If have not lived till you run a rally car at Mikes


----------



## TintJunkie

Is everyone using the same setup at mikes as RCH?


----------



## Damon Darnall

Whec716 said:


> Mine is for sale - if anyone is interested check the for sale thread.


Man Chris,
So sorry your not going to race the Rally cars with us. That is a sweet deal for a car that was used once!! I'm sure it will sell quick. I mean save over $100+ sweet!

Good luck

Sent from iPhone


----------



## mdwalsh

TintJunkie said:


> Is everyone using the same setup at mikes as RCH?


depends on what your set-up is... theres a lot that we have done today that really helped and i imagine will help next week as well. so we'll just have to see!

Matt


----------



## Damon Darnall

TintJunkie said:


> Is everyone using the same setup at mikes as RCH?


My set up is basically the same. I'll keep it this way for both tracks.

Mikes is a MUCH faster track so you carry LOTS more speed into the corners than at RCH

- 7K silicone oil rear shocks 
- 10K silicone oil front shocks 
- Summit 1/16 blue Springs front
- Rally GTR Black Springs rear
- 25T Pinion one 3S LiPo

Tires 
- Foams 45 shore front & 37 or 40 shore rears $19 set of 4
- Rubbers Muchmore 36 degree $35 set of 4 
Both super similar lap times within 1/10th of a second so splitting hairs.

I'm playing with the sway bars but not sure they are worth the $25.
Jason TQ'd & won today with no sway bars

Steve TQ'd and would have won last week at RCH (if his battery didn't dump) with no sway bars.

So jury is still out in the sway bars.

Spelling errors provided via iPhone


----------



## mdwalsh

Damon Darnall said:


> I'm playing with the sway bars but not sure they are worth the $25.
> Jason TQ'd & won today with no sway bars
> 
> Steve TQ'd and would have won last week at RCH (if his battery didn't dump) with no sway bars.
> 
> So jury is still out in the sway bars.
> 
> Spelling errors provided via iPhone


i use the sway bars mostly to tune the balance of grip. once it feels close to neutral with springs and shocks, you can go up or down with the sway bar to change the balance of oversteer/understeer. i dont think its really needed, but it is a nice accessory to tune with.

Matt


----------



## sportster

Word of CAUTION to anyone with a brushed setup, running the Traxxas XL 2.5 esc: Do not try a lipo with it!!

I was just bench testing a preowned receiver that I picked up, and my AA batteries in my receiver pack that I use for testing were dead. So instead of looking for new batteries I grabbed my old brushed motor and XL2.5 esc out of my Mustang and used it. Not thinking anything about it I grabbed one of my Gens Ace lipo to and plugged it in. Everything worked at first, I was able to bind the receiver, test a servo, and a few small blurps of forward and reverse to check it. I turned everything off, tested it again, went with full forward throttle then: POP, blue flash, and a little puff of smoke, along with a nice burnt electronic smell... lol

The esc still powers up, goes in reverse (only tried about 10% power), and powers the servo, no forward. The Traxxas page list: 6-8 cell NiMH compatibility, nothing about lipos. Good thing I didn't need it I guess, my word of caution is not to try using lipos with the Traxxas brushed setup.


----------



## Whec716

Good job nick!


----------



## Bigj

sportster said:


> Word of CAUTION to anyone with a brushed setup, running the Traxxas XL 2.5 esc: Do not try a lipo with it!!
> 
> I was just bench testing a preowned receiver that I picked up, and my AA batteries in my receiver pack that I use for testing were dead. So instead of looking for new batteries I grabbed my old brushed motor and XL2.5 esc out of my Mustang and used it. Not thinking anything about it I grabbed one of my Gens Ace lipo to and plugged it in. Everything worked at first, I was able to bind the receiver, test a servo, and a few small blurps of forward and reverse to check it. I turned everything off, tested it again, went with full forward throttle then: POP, blue flash, and a little puff of smoke, along with a nice burnt electronic smell... lol
> 
> The esc still powers up, goes in reverse (only tried about 10% power), and powers the servo, no forward. The Traxxas page list: 6-8 cell NiMH compatibility, nothing about lipos. Good thing I didn't need it I guess, my word of caution is not to try using lipos with the Traxxas brushed setup.


Mine is Brusless had me worried for a minute there


----------



## sportster

You would think since it can handle an 8 cell NiNH that it would be able to handle a 2 cell lipo. Not sure if it was just a random thing or the lipo.


----------



## sixshootertexan

I think Jimmy's burnt up with a lipo too.


----------



## TintJunkie

Yep, he did.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Anyone know if RCH is racing this Sunday May 13th? Since it is mothers day I wasn't sure. I'm out of town so I'll miss it but have several people ask me. 

Thanks,
Damon


----------



## sportster

Damon Darnall said:


> Anyone know if RCH is racing this Sunday May 13th? Since it is mothers day I wasn't sure. I'm out of town so I'll miss it but have several people ask me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Damon


They have a thread open about that. It's kinda looking like they will be open for practice, not looking like racing will be going on. Lots have said they can't make it.

I'm sure they will chime in with the office word soon...


----------



## SaltLifeTx

yup, we are having open practices, if we get enough folks showing up that want to run some small races i'd be more then happy to set that up.


----------



## mdwalsh

:doowapsta

Matt


----------



## jpatronas

mdwalsh said:


> :doowapsta
> 
> Matt


Nice. Im working on a datsun 510 myself. Will post pics soon.


----------



## sportster

mdwalsh said:


> :doowapsta
> 
> Matt


Looking good. Kinda looks like a real car that's running on 22s.


----------



## rskip

mdwalsh said:


> :doowapsta
> 
> Matt


Nice Lancia, what body is that?

-rskip


----------



## klam




----------



## mdwalsh

HPI cup racer 

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay

Protoform Camaro body in stock today. looks sic.


----------



## sportster

I've got one in the mail heading my way...

Wasn't sure if anyone was going to be able to get them locally since they are new.


----------



## Whec716

Don't doubt Gulf Coast RaceWay


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay

:cheers:


----------



## sportster

Whec716 said:


> Don't doubt Gulf Coast RaceWay


That won't happen again...
:spineyes:


----------



## jpatronas

Here is my rally with a BRE datsun 510 custom flares.


----------



## mdwalsh

jpatronas said:


> Here is my rally with a BRE datsun 510 custom flares.


that makes me smile!

Matt


----------



## Guffinator

That's pretty cool


----------



## Jasoncb

My new camaro body! By the way it works awesome on the track!


----------



## sportster

Jasoncb said:


> My new camaro body! By the way it works awesome on the track!


I just got mine today. Hopefully I can paint it up this week.


----------



## japtj2000

Looks awesome!! good job!!


Jasoncb said:


> My new camaro body! By the way it works awesome on the track!


----------



## mdwalsh

Jasoncb said:


> My new camaro body! By the way it works awesome on the track!


Did you add any wing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jasoncb

mdwalsh said:


> Did you add any wing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes, about a half inch.


----------



## Guffinator

Guffinator said:


> I took a look at 2 sets of sway bars today for the rallies. I'm not impressed. They don't work.





Mantisworx said:


> your not going to see them move with the shocks attached, same as with any car, the sway bar tension is not higher than spring tension. I have half of my set (cant fit the rear because of the 540...) you can try it on the front and feel the difference your self, Marcus' car is undriveable without it!


I have to rescind this statement. I installed a set using one of the thicker bars and they do exactly what they are designed to do.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Rally racing this weekend?


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay

yes sunday is f1 and Rally at mikes


----------



## Damon Darnall

Awesome Can't wait to get some racing in!


----------



## mofreaka

Any update on Katy's rally track?!?!


----------



## RCHobbies

Just letting everyone know that we now have the new Proline 1/16 Camaro bodies in stock!


----------



## Jimmy Avila

Hmmmm.... I have an idea for a sick camaro body. I'm thinking Candy appled chrome green and Matte black.


----------



## Genshed62

*Camaro*

Got my Camaro body in. Now to the lab for a cool paint job


----------



## Guffinator

I still haven't found a tire that works great at Mike's. What brand/shore seems to be the hot ticket?


----------



## Jasoncb

Right now I'm using 35 front and rear. All brands seem to work the same. I'm using enneti tires sold at mikes.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Damon Darnall

Guffinator said:


> I still haven't found a tire that works great at Mike's. What brand/shore seems to be the hot ticket?


Hey Guff,
Me & Jon Ellis used the BSR foams 42 shore from & rear (sold at Mikes). Jason & I have also run the Much more 36 degree tires lap times are virtually identical.
I found rubbers more susceptible to traction rolling though. And the rubbers are twice as expensive.


----------



## Guffinator

I was running rubbers yesterday, 40's I believe and the car was very touchy.

Great forward acceleration though


----------



## Damon Darnall

a few pics of my rattle can painted Body 

Spelling errors provided by iPhone


----------



## Guffinator

Looks great!


----------



## Damon Darnall

Guffinator said:


> I was running rubbers yesterday, 40's I believe and the car was very touchy.
> 
> Great forward acceleration though


I think the key is the droop & ride height.
I think Jason runs the droop arms at 48mm & 50mm he can correct me on that.

The Ride Height at 2-3mm front 
3mm rear

Heavy springs 
The weight of both batteries

The second biggest thing other than the droop limiters is a TLR 22 wing mounted to the body. Best $6 upgrade for racing at high speeds

Spelling errors provided by iPhone


----------



## j-e

i have to say, these things are pretty damned fun. i have yet to figure out how to keep the thing from traction rolling. but, a lot of thanks to jason beam and damon darnell for helping to get me started! hopefully, next time, i'll be able to give yall a better run; other than the few seconds, when yall are lapping me. lol.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Guffinator said:


> I was running rubbers yesterday, 40's I believe and the car was very touchy.
> 
> Great forward acceleration though


What brand are they?

Who makes 40 degree rubber tires?


----------



## Jimmy Avila

I won't be able to make it to the Sunday races anymore so I will be selling my Rally in the for sale section. Along with some other goodies. :doowapsta


----------



## Jasoncb

Jimmy Avila said:


> I won't be able to make it to the Sunday races anymore so I will be selling my Rally in the for sale section. Along with some other goodies. :doowapsta


I hate to see you leave the class, but I know someone else will pick this rally up for sure and come out and race! This class is blowing up!!!!


----------



## Labrat99

Damon Darnall said:


> I think the key is the droop & ride height.
> I think Jason runs the droop arms at 48mm & 50mm he can correct me on that.
> 
> The Ride Height at 2-3mm front
> 3mm rear
> 
> Heavy springs
> The weight of both batteries
> 
> The second biggest thing other than the droop limiters is a TLR 22 wing mounted to the body. Best $6 upgrade for racing at high speeds
> 
> Spelling errors provided by iPhone


How are you mounting the wings?


----------



## Damon Darnall

Labrat99 said:


> How are you mounting the wings?


If it is a Rally body just on top of the body using the body posts. 
-Body
-Wing
-Body clips

If the Camaro body just bolt it to the body

Not sure on the mustang but would think it would be like the Camaro.

The Truck we never really noticed a benefit, but didn't try it much.

Spelling errors provided via iPhone


----------



## Damon Darnall

Thanks Jason for making the video! 
It is Great!

Cant wait to see more.

Also thanks to Clay & Matt for their help.






Spelling errors provided via iPhone


----------



## jpatronas

*My Rally Team*

A new edition to my rally. CAMARO GS. Painted in Team Colors with the BRE Datsun 510. I Can't wait for June so I can get back to racing.


----------



## Damon Darnall

jpatronas said:


> A new edition to my rally. CAMARO GS. Painted in Team Colors with the BRE Datsun 510. I Can't wait for June so I can get back to racing.


Looks awesome!

Can't wait to see them at the track!


----------



## j-e

the datsun looks awesome j.p.!!! great, now i can see me getting a few more bodies for this thing...


----------



## jpatronas

j-e said:


> the datsun looks awesome j.p.!!! great, now i can see me getting a few more bodies for this thing...


J.E not sure if you remember me. We met at the first harc race at katy. I was in the a main with you for short course. I had the jimmy john's ae sc. Thanks for the props on the 510. It's an abc genetic body. With custom fender flares made of pvc. The wheelbase is the same but the width is a bit wider on the rally. So a custom fender flare was needed. But i heard the hpi porsche cup racer is excact on with zero offset wheels.


----------



## j-e

the question isn't whether, or, not, i remember you, but, rather... why haven't you been to any more races?!?! j/k.

yeah, you did a great job with the paint. do you make a regular showing at the rally races? i just made my first.


----------



## jpatronas

j-e said:


> the question isn't whether, or, not, i remember you, but, rather... why haven't you been to any more races?!?! j/k.
> 
> yeah, you did a great job with the paint. do you make a regular showing at the rally races? i just made my first.


I have not been to a rally race since early April at rch due to family and work. Looking forward to june and get back to racing. I ran f1 but will now dabble in the rally`s also. As for the harc race, kinda taking a break from it for now. When you got two girls it's hard to get away for a whole day. The rally and f1 races are much shorter in format so i can get away with it. See you at the races soon.


----------



## Jimmy Avila

I have some wheels tires and a robotronic transponder for sale in the for sale section. rally stuff..


----------



## sixshootertexan

*Mike's 5/20/2012*

Video from Mike's. The wife likes to narrate. Watch Clay act like a monkey @ 2:00 mark.


----------



## j-e

jpatronas said:


> I have not been to a rally race since early April at rch due to family and work. Looking forward to june and get back to racing. I ran f1 but will now dabble in the rally`s also. As for the harc race, kinda taking a break from it for now. When you got two girls it's hard to get away for a whole day. The rally and f1 races are much shorter in format so i can get away with it. See you at the races soon.


i hear ya man, i have a lil boy (still under warranty), but, i guess i'm fortunate enough to still be able to make most the scheduled races, although, 99.9% of practice has been squashed for me. i'm hoping to make the rally races (i guess as long as they're not on a harc race weekend).

see ya soon, be safe, and cheers!!!


----------



## Jasoncb

Clay is the amazing spider-man!


----------



## Damon Darnall

sixshootertexan said:


> Video from Mike's. The wife likes to narrate. Watch Clay act like a monkey @ 2:00 mark.


Thanks for posting. That is great!

Clay Wow! ! ! !

Now that is marshaling!


----------



## Labrat99

Awesome video, thanks for posting it. I'm gonna get a wing and try that out.

Any recommendations for tires at Mike's? I'm gonna try to get back out there and rally it up with you guys soon.


----------



## sixshootertexan

The high grip ebay tires suck at Mike's.


----------



## Jasoncb

Im running 35's.. anything between 35 and 42 should be good during the summer.. 37's would be awesome now.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 621Clay

I dont get out much, so when i do... i try to show it off!!


----------



## Guffinator

Hrmmmmm...wondering....

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZCB4&P=ML


----------



## mdwalsh

Guffinator said:


> Hrmmmmm...wondering....
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZCB4&P=ML


It's an open fender body, not sure it would really look right

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That thing would catch air like a parachute!


----------



## klam

is RCH racing this sunday?

my son's car has some gear noise and gets pretty hot. it's built RTR... but anything I should do? check the pinion tightness?


----------



## 621Clay

Well at least with that body if you traction rolled your for sure going to end up on your tires again.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Labrat99 said:


> Awesome video, thanks for posting it. I'm gonna get a wing and try that out.
> 
> Any recommendations for tires at Mike's? I'm gonna try to get back out there and rally it up with you guys soon.


Jason is super fast at Mikes and is running 35 shore foams all the way around I ran 42 shore foams all the way around and worked really well but the back end was a bit loose (That will be remedied with the TLR spoiler).

So like Jason says anything from 35 to 45 shore tires will work. If you want to run rubbers the muchmore 36 degree have almost identical performance but seem to not break as well and not as forgiving when it comes to traction rolling.



621Clay said:


> I dont get out much, so when i do... i try to show it off!!


Too funny. I'm so glad that was caught on tape! ! !



klam said:


> is RCH racing this sunday?
> 
> my son's car has some gear noise and gets pretty hot. it's built RTR... but anything I should do? check the pinion tightness?


I hope RCH is racing I'm in town and would love to go play.

Check the gear mesh and check each of the wheel nuts if they are over tightened they can cause binding.


----------



## jpatronas

*diff fluid help.*

What weight diff fluids are you all running in the front, middle and back? I'm running 10, 10, 5 and it seems to loose in the rear. Running x patterns and stock springs.


----------



## j-e

guff, you could just leave the lexan below the cutline, and could make it match the rally bodies as far as where they're cut. might look "interesting" but, if you're set on the bug body, try it out. 

and matt, you did a fine job with the lancia body... i just never seen one black before. lol.


----------



## Jasoncb

jpatronas said:


> What weight diff fluids are you all running in the front, middle and back? I'm running 10, 10, 5 and it seems to loose in the rear. Running x patterns and stock springs.


Those are way to light.. Stock oils are 30k front and rear. Try running 50k front, 100k center, and 30k rear.


----------



## Jasoncb

j-e said:


> matt, you could just leave the lexan below the cutline, and could make it match the rally bodies as far as where they're cut. might look "interesting" but, if you're set on the bug body, try it out. you did a fine job with the lancia body... i just never seen one black before. lol.


That is not Matt interested in the bug body. It is Guff.


----------



## j-e

haha, jason, i already edited it. 

you're too fast, on and off the track.


----------



## Damon Darnall

jpatronas said:


> What weight diff fluids are you all running in the front, middle and back? I'm running 10, 10, 5 and it seems to loose in the rear. Running x patterns and stock springs.


Stock is 30K front and rear so I would go with 50K front 30K back. 
I have never installed my center diff so I can't tell you much about how it handles.

I've just been running the stock 30K oil in all of my 3 races. LOL


----------



## j-e

Jasoncb said:


> Those are way to light.. Stock oils are 30k front and rear. Try running 50k front, 100k center, and 30k rear.


and btw, i might be embarrassing myself with this question, but...

i still have the slipper clutch, that means i can't change the center diff oil, right? hwell: (i didn't find the blushing emoticon)


----------



## sixshootertexan

Took our shocks apart it already has a 4mm limiter in it. Are y'all adding more limiters or just the one 4mm?


----------



## j-e

well damnit, what are yall speed posting today. nevermind jason, just saw damons post about the center diff.


----------



## Damon Darnall

sixshootertexan said:


> Took our shocks apart it already has a 4mm limiter in it. Are y'all adding more limiters or just the one 4mm?


No just leaving the one in. I tried adding limiters and cutting down the already shock end. The problem is you can't get it limited enough and it is just a huge pain the below links give you total adjustablity.

Pick up a set of the Integy suspension links this will allow you to set your droop.

This is a Must Have item for on-road racing these things!

Spelling errors provided via iPhone


----------



## Jasoncb

sixshootertexan said:


> Took our shocks apart it already has a 4mm limiter in it. Are y'all adding more limiters or just the one 4mm?


Don't add.. stock is the way to go.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jasoncb

Damon Darnall said:


> No just leaving the one in. I tried adding limiters and cutting down the already shock end. The problem is you can't get it limited enough and it is just a huge pain the below links give you total adjustablity.
> 
> Pick up a set of the Integy suspension links this will allow you to set your droop.
> 
> This is a Must Have item for on-road racing these things!
> 
> Spelling errors provided via iPhone


If you can't get these you can always build a set out of parts you can find at any hobby shop.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdwalsh

Jasoncb said:


> If you can't get these you can always build a set out of parts you can find at any hobby shop.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


i have a few sets of the right length titanium turnbuckle. all you need are the ball ends from traxxas that are a couple of bucks, $10 pm me

Matt


----------



## jpatronas

Jasoncb said:


> Those are way to light.. Stock oils are 30k front and rear. Try running 50k front, 100k center, and 30k rear.


Thanks i will give it a try.


----------



## mdwalsh

jpatronas said:


> Thanks i will give it a try.


i tried the diff lockers up front, and it was great out of the corners but i broke drive yokes every other lap, once i switched over to CV axles all was good until i spun the diff locker in the diff!!! so now im running ofna diff lock grease. this stuff is nasty to work with, but it does its job and feels great on track, with 50k in the rear as well.

Matt


----------



## jpatronas

mdwalsh said:


> i tried the diff lockers up front, and it was great out of the corners but i broke drive yokes every other lap, once i switched over to CV axles all was good until i spun the diff locker in the diff!!! so now im running ofna diff lock grease. this stuff is nasty to work with, but it does its job and feels great on track, with 50k in the rear as well.
> 
> Matt


Thanks for the advice. Are you running a center diff or the stock spool?


----------



## j-e

Jasoncb said:


> Don't add.. stock is the way to go.


center diff? heh heh heh...


----------



## mdwalsh

jpatronas said:


> Thanks for the advice. Are you running a center diff or the stock spool?


I'm running the spool in the middle. I think you'd have to run such thick oil in the center to keep it from unloading the front wheels, that you would negate any action that it would provide

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpatronas

j-e said:


> center diff? heh heh heh...


JE this is regarding limiters in the shock.


----------



## j-e

jpatronas said:


> JE this is regarding limiters in the shock.


yeah, i was actually considering putting some limiters too, i have a lot of roll, and, was thinking if i took some of it away, maybe it would help with the traction rolling...

but,



Jasoncb said:


> Those are way to light.. Stock oils are 30k front and rear. Try running 50k front, 100k center, and 30k rear.


but, my slightly instigatory center diff comment was about this post...
(and, yes, i know there's no "y" in instagator, but, i'm from tx damnit, i like make'n new werds.)


----------



## TintJunkie

I have the center diff with 30k in it and since installing, I find it easier to correct if I start to slide out of a corner. I have so little racing exp but I would like to get into tc racing for on road. The rallys are what they are, rally's, which IMO is why it is so difficult to tune them for on road. I think it would be a blast to have a relatively flat smooth off road track for these cars.

Anyway, I suppose I am getting a bit frustrated with the rally circuit, as I know I need more exp with it.


----------



## TintJunkie

On that note, I would like to try a stock tire class. Jimmy was pretty dang good sliding his car around the track the last time he raced. It would be fun on such a tight course like RCH.


----------



## sixshootertexan

TintJunkie said:


> The rallys are what they are, rally's, which IMO is why it is so difficult to tune them for on road. I think it would be a blast to have a relatively flat smooth off road track for these cars.
> 
> Anyway, I suppose I am getting a bit frustrated with the rally circuit, as I know I need more exp with it.


You should have seen some of the cars at Mike's this past weekend. They looked like slot cars. The cars are tuneable just I'm a newbie at it too.


----------



## j-e

TintJunkie said:


> On that note, I would like to try a stock tire class. Jimmy was pretty dang good sliding his car around the track the last time he raced. It would be fun on such a tight course like RCH.


i'd be down for that.


----------



## Damon Darnall

TintJunkie said:


> Anyway, I suppose I am getting a bit frustrated with the rally circuit, as I know I need more exp with it.


I hate to hear you are getting frustrated with the rally cars. They can be tuned pretty easliy with minimal hop up and can turn similar times to touring cars.

I believe Christin hit some fast times with his modified touring car at mikes in the 18 sec range and Jason's fast time is in the 19 sec range with the Rally.

Hit me or Jason up and we'll be happy to help you get dialed in. 
I think Jason has spent all of $28 on upgrades on his car.


Front Summit Purple springs
Rear Summit Blue Rear springs
Integy adjustable droop rods


----------



## sixshootertexan

How are the diffs in these cars? Do they need any shimming while you have them open changing the oil?


----------



## mdwalsh

sixshootertexan said:


> How are the diffs in these cars? Do they need any shimming while you have them open changing the oil?


nope. they are pretty simple inside. just make sure you throw a little black grease on the ring gear when you put it back together!

Matt


----------



## TintJunkie

Damon Darnall said:


> I hate to hear you are getting frustrated with the rally cars. They can be tuned pretty easliy with minimal hop up and can turn similar times to touring cars.
> 
> I believe Christin hit some fast times with his modified touring car at mikes in the 18 sec range and Jason's fast time is in the 19 sec range with the Rally.
> 
> Hit me or Jason up and we'll be happy to help you get dialed in.
> I think Jason has spent all of $28 on upgrades on his car.
> 
> 
> Front Summit Purple springs
> Rear Summit Blue Rear springs
> Integy adjustable droop rods


With those springs, what wt oil? Im running purples using 80wt.


----------



## Guffinator

20,000 wt diff fluid in front, 15k in rear

It's like molasses


----------



## Damon Darnall

TintJunkie said:


> With those springs, what wt oil? Im running purples using 80wt.


I would run at least 10,000wt up front and 7,000wt in the rear.

I agree with Guff and go 20K or even 30K up front and 15K or 25K in the rear...Respectively

I just used the a diff oil I had in my box or could borrow (it only takes a few drops per shock)

I believe Jason is running (he can correct me if wrong):
10K front 
7K Rear

Jason & I are both running Summit 1/16:
Purple springs up front cut down
Blue springs in the rear cut down

I'd like to try Summit purples all around.

I'm running 10K front and rear currently but if I had the time I'd love to test the 30K/25K combo

Remember the two biggest keys (at least out at Mikes) are: 
- Integy Droop limiters to control the traction rolling.
- TLR 22 wing to keep the rear end down.

Spelling errors provided via iPhone


----------



## sixshootertexan

*Spring rates*

I was looking up the different springs and noted their rates as I was looking.

Rally (White)
Green 2.9 (stock)
Tan 3.4
Black 4.3

Summit, E-revo, Monster Trucks (Red)
Orange 1.76
Green 1.92
Tan 2.06
Black 2.22
Pink 2.77
Blue 2.925
Purple 3.2


----------



## mdwalsh

It's deceptive because the white gtr springs are much shorter than the red erevo/summit springs

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guffinator

sixshootertexan said:


> I was looking up the different springs and noted their rates as I was looking.
> 
> Rally (White)
> Green 2.9 (stock)
> Tan 3.4
> Black 4.3
> 
> Summit, E-revo, Monster Trucks (Red)
> Orange 1.76
> Green 1.92
> Tan 2.06
> Black 2.22
> Pink 2.77
> Blue 2.925
> Purple 3.2


I asked Jeremy about this as I noted the rally springs were stiffer. He said the issue is the Summit springs are longer. I installed mine at full length with 20k diff fluid and it's definitely stiff.


----------



## Guffinator

mdwalsh said:


> i have a few sets of the right length titanium turnbuckle. all you need are the ball ends from traxxas that are a couple of bucks, $10 pm me
> 
> Matt


What ball ends are they?


----------



## mdwalsh

Guffinator said:


> What ball ends are they?


http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...183231/n/Traxxas-Rod-End-Set-w-Hollow-Balls-8

Matt


----------



## sixshootertexan

Is it the preload that your looking for with the longer springs?


----------



## mdwalsh

sixshootertexan said:


> Is it the preload that your looking for with the longer springs?


we actually cut i think a coil and a half off the long summit springs. when they are cut down and on the car they are noticeably stiffer than the black GTR springs.

Matt


----------



## Mantisworx

The FGX springs work perfect and if you remove the adjuster, they give the perfect ride height! I picked up Jim's ride went through it and set it up for this weekend!


----------



## jpatronas

Mantisworx said:


> The FGX springs work perfect and if you remove the adjuster, they give the perfect ride height! I picked up Jim's ride went through it and set it up for this weekend!


+1 on these measured mine up last week and waiting for a set that i've ordered


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Just FYI the Rally Cup has been moved to next Sunday as far as I know.....


----------



## TintJunkie

The 10th?


----------



## TintJunkie

I ended up taking out my purple long (off road) springs and put the stock GTR white/green stripe on and put 30K diff oil in the shocks. I filled them halfway with 30K and the other half with 80wt to try and dilute it, which I dont know if it did, but it handled better than it ever has before. The problem now is I am dragging the back on the ground under hard acceleration because there is so little rebound, but I think I will have this issue solved by the next race.

I tried to first do the shocks with 5K using the purple springs but there was simply no give in the suspension and made traction roll worse, and impossible to drive around a corner. I talked to Marcus and got some great pointers in which direction to go in terms of setup.


----------



## sixshootertexan

TintJunkie said:


> The 10th?


Brian told me on the 10th but he didn't say if it was still rally only.


----------



## RCHobbies

It is on the 10th, sorry fellas, next weekend is races at Mikes and we're trying to keep it fair. The 10th is the rally cup race, a new thread is available. It is RALLY ONLY fellas. come out and play!


----------



## Damon Darnall

Glad to hear it is the 10th I might actually get to make that one.

Did you see the Great video SixShooter made of the rally racing action from last week.


----------



## klam

Andreas made it.

Thanks to Ricky for posting it!!!


----------



## Labrat99

I'm gonna try to make it up there next weekend. I haven't run the rally car in a good while so I'm really looking forward to it. I did add a TLR 22 wing to it, I'm anxious to see what difference that makes.


----------



## Guffinator

I finally got a lot of the bugs worked out of mine. Radio problems prevented me from racing Sunday however.

One thing I can definitely see now is the need for the rear wing. I was running without one and once I would lift off the throttle the car would float and you wouldn't know where it was going.


----------



## Bigj

Post some pics how your mounting the wings on the rally cars PLEASE


----------



## Guffinator

I believe some are simply pinning them to the body post, and some are just screwing them to the body.


----------



## Bigj

Was trying to sell mine guess Ikeep it not going to give it away all new I'll be there sooner or later to play


----------



## Whec716

I couldn't sell mine either and it has literally only 2 minutes on it.

If any one is interested - pm - i'll give mine away!


----------



## sportster

Whec716 said:


> i'll give mine away!


you can "give" it to me...
lol


----------



## klam

Whec716 said:


> I couldn't sell mine either and it has literally only 2 minutes on it.
> 
> If any one is interested - pm - i'll give mine away!


Chris you should bump your thread or something, it's not in the for sale section anymore.


----------



## TintJunkie

I had a wing for my rally but I ran it under a car and broke it. It was just a thin piece of plastic that sat on the body posts. I wanted to get another one but could never find one online. It looked really cool with it attached. Whether or not it actually did anything is another story.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Troy they are running this wing.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCATH&P=7
I don't think a wing is necessary at RCH but at Mike's running 3s batteries you will need one. You can make one out of lexan just use a pair of sheet metal vise-grips to bend it.


----------



## TintJunkie

Oh wow. Mine looked sooooooooooo much better.


----------



## klam

this is how you do wings


----------



## Jasoncb

klam said:


> this is how you do wings


heck ya...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixshootertexan

My 1/18 Mustang drag car with a mini revo wing. I couldn't get the car to go straight after half track until I put that wing on.


----------



## Bigj

TintJunkie said:


> I had a wing for my rally but I ran it under a car and broke it. It was just a thin piece of plastic that sat on the body posts. I wanted to get another one but could never find one online. It looked really cool with it attached. Whether or not it actually did anything is another story.


 Stay of the Lid


----------



## TintJunkie

Is it just me, or is this class losing interest?


----------



## BIGGELANG

For a wing try the losi 22 wing. Or go old school and take a coke bottle and make one from there. I did that and it kinda looks like a 1/4 pipe. I need to trim it down .... Everyone you talk to at the shops say the rallies are selling. There seems to be more Everytime. And now rch woodlands is going to race on Sat nights. He said there were quote a few last week

I hope it does not go away. They are a blast


----------



## sportster

I know with the Texas summer heat coming up I may skip out in some of the races. After it cools down some i will be back at 100%. 

I have way to much built in insolation and no protection from the sun left on my head.


----------



## TintJunkie

BIGGELANG said:


> For a wing try the losi 22 wing. Or go old school and take a coke bottle and make one from there. I did that and it kinda looks like a 1/4 pipe. I need to trim it down .... Everyone you talk to at the shops say the rallies are selling. There seems to be more Everytime. And now rch woodlands is going to race on Sat nights. He said there were quote a few last week
> 
> I hope it does not go away. They are a blast


I hope it doesn't either. I always have a good time. I started getting into off road so my attention has strayed a little, but I will still go to RCH as long as they are racing and people show.


----------



## Damon Darnall

TintJunkie said:


> Is it just me, or is this class losing interest?


_I doubt it I think people just get busy in the summer and avoid the blacktop heat.

I looking forward to the next race I can make. Has anyone posted a Rally Schedule anywhere?

Like Eric said just get the TLR 22 wing it is a simple mount and works great! 
_


----------



## Guffinator

TintJunkie said:


> Is it just me, or is this class losing interest?


There is talk of running them at MnM. Seems like it's still growing


----------



## SaltLifeTx

This class is still growing in the masses, we still sell these bad boys like hot cakes, per the traxxas rally cup, we had 22 entries! this class looks like it's here to stay fellas.


----------



## Labrat99

Circumstances have kept me away for a couple of months, and I'm fixing to have surgery that will put me out for 2 - 3 more. By the time I'm over that it will be cool weather and I'll be itching to get out there and mix it up with you guys!

I love the little rally cars, I think they are a blast to drive.


----------



## Bigj

IM still working on mine i'll be out soon to play


----------



## TintJunkie

Good to hear. I just spent a bunch on my scte, and my rally needs new tires and wheels. I'll see if I can stretch it one more race before replacing. I am so close to getting this car dialed in.


----------



## metoo

Guffinator said:


> I asked Jeremy about this as I noted the rally springs were stiffer. He said the issue is the Summit springs are longer. I installed mine at full length with 20k diff fluid and it's definitely stiff.


Rate is rate. Assuming the the spring info below is accurate, compressing the Rally tan springs 5mm will be more difficult that pressing any of the Summit springs the same amount. Now if you compress the Summit purple spring 8mm, it would take more force than compressing the Rally tan 5mm. So, for guys cutting orange thru Summit springs to Rally length, you're running a softer setup than the stock Rally spring would provide. Summit blue is barely stiffer than stock. Purple would be stiffer, but not stiffer than the Rally tan. If you're running the full length Summit springs compressed (not cut) to Rally length, you'll be able to get it stiffer than the tan, but I would think* the tan can be preloaded more to again be stiffer than any of the Summits.

I've seen it said that the cut Summit blues are noticeably stiffer than the Rally blacks. If this is true with the cut being down to the same length as the Rally springs, then the numbers below are not correct.

R_ally (White)
Green 2.9 (stock)
Tan 3.4
Black 4.3

Summit, E-revo, Monster Trucks (Red)_ _
Orange 1.76
Green 1.92
Tan 2.06
Black 2.22
Pink 2.77
Blue 2.925
Purple 3.2

* I said "think" because I don't know how much longer the Summit springs are.
_


----------



## Damon Darnall

Racing at Mikes Fathers day!

I'm in anyone else?


----------



## Damon Darnall

Happy Belated Father's Day to all you dads!

Had a great time yesterday afternoon at Mikes

Had a few people (7 or 8 rally cars) show up but racing was voted down and a tune and play day is what we had.

I shot this Video of Jason Beam driving my car for a few laps.

Keep in mind it was shot, edited, and uploaded from my iPhone so quality is not too great.

Mike's CGR Rally Cars


----------



## j-e

the vid came out pretty darn good d.d., and song selection was a definite plus, had to crank it up a couple!!! play it again. lol.


----------



## Bigj

What Pinions are yall running at the tracks


----------



## Jasoncb

Stock pinion.. 28t


----------



## Bmxstang

There needs to be a rally drag class so we can have this





 excuse the language in the video but this is kick ***


----------



## Damon Darnall

That is awesome one of the guys at mikes Car was wheeling like crazy too. It was awesome to watch!






Traxxas 1/16 Rally VXL RC cars Mike's Gulf Coast Raceway from Damon Darnall on Vimeo.

Trying to embed Vimeo video

Anyone know how to embed Vimeo videos?


----------



## Jasoncb

Bmxstang said:


> There needs to be a rally drag class so we can have this


Oh yea drag races!! I will bring my rally..... ;P


----------



## Damon Darnall

That is CRAZY!!!!! And I love it!!!!


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Damon Darnall

Came across this video from the Rally Cup Race on June 10th






Sent from iPhone


----------



## Mantisworx

Fear the BOSS mustang!! It was hot as hell out there, thermaled a few times but i had a 30t on it and was too lazy to change it! i have fan on the ESC now


----------



## Bryan24

Is Jeremy still renting them out at Mikes, my little cousins coming in town and I want to take him out there.


----------



## Bigj

Here's my wing install all losi 22 parts around 10.00 bucks total


----------



## Bmxstang

Jasoncb said:


> Oh yea drag races!! I will bring my rally..... ;P


lol you need to angle the rocket down a bit with a wheelie bar so it will ride smooth and not do backflips down the road


----------



## sixshootertexan

Purchased a chassis this weekend from Bigge. I had everything else. Need to clean up the wiring and get a body. Chassis looks like it was a truck by the short body post in the rear.


----------



## 621Clay

Well, i must say... this rally thing is getting bigg!!! So i was able to aquire a RTR Brushless. Today is my Birthday... I usually have a List for my Parents of stuff " I need" .... well that list went in the trash on Monday. Now my whole B-day is Rally Stuff. Give me a few weeks and ill be out with you guys running!


----------



## SaltLifeTx

621Clay said:


> Well, i must say... this rally thing is getting bigg!!! So i was able to aquire a RTR Brushless. Today is my Birthday... I usually have a List for my Parents of stuff " I need" .... well that list went in the trash on Monday. Now my whole B-day is Rally Stuff. Give me a few weeks and ill be out with you guys running!


this rally class is a bad crack addiction


----------



## Damon Darnall

621Clay said:


> Well, i must say... this rally thing is getting bigg!!! So i was able to aquire a RTR Brushless. Today is my Birthday... I usually have a List for my Parents of stuff " I need" .... well that list went in the trash on Monday. Now my whole B-day is Rally Stuff. Give me a few weeks and ill be out with you guys running!


Happy Birthday!!!

Welcome to the Rally fun!


----------



## Guffinator

Mine smoked my new ESC so I'll be out of it for a while


----------



## Jasoncb

Guffinator said:


> Mine smoked my new ESC so I'll be out of it for a while


Probably the insane power.... Traxxas should warranty it.


----------



## Guffinator

Wasn't a Traxxas speedo


----------



## Damon Darnall

Guffinator said:


> Wasn't a Traxxas speedo


Bummer. What kind was it. I know Castle also has awesome customer support.

If you need to borrow a Traxxas one I have an extra


----------



## Damon Darnall

Still working on the Embedding thing from Vimeo. Can get you tube to work but not Vimeo any suggestions?

This set up on this car is:


10K Diff Oil in rear shocks
15K Diff Oil in front shocks
Ride Height is 4mm
2mm rear toe in
1.5 negative camber all around
Two 3S 1400mah batteries (2nd one for weight)
Summit Purple springs up front (2 rings cut off)
Summit Blue springs in the rear (2 rings cut off)
Integy adjustable turnbuckles for Droop set at 49mm Front 50mm rear​
Pro-line Camaro Body with Losi TLR 22 wing
Foam tires 42 shore all around
Stock VXL ESC, Motor and 28T Pinion
Traxxas Heat sink
Traxxas 3S Lipo


----------



## Guffinator

Damon Darnall said:


> Bummer. What kind was it. I know Castle also has awesome customer support.
> 
> If you need to borrow a Traxxas one I have an extra


Brushless hobbies version. Kind of turned me off on them, being the thing is brand new and only ran a few times.

Think I'm going to look for a deal on a stock ESC/motor combo.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Guff, I had a Mamba Max Pro on mine and it was smooth and never got hot. They are $110, and a stock Traxxas one is $80, and it's very on/off in terms of power delivery. I would have liked to have used a Tekin RS Pro in one, but never wanted to spend more on the ESC than the car itself!


----------



## Guffinator

The one I had was $50 from Brushless hobbies, had turbo and boost, allowed me to run very fast with a 17.5 motor...but it burned up. Well, to be honest the lipo had a meltdown which in turn took out the ESC, so I'm not sure I can blame the ESC totally.


----------



## sportster

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Guff, I had a Mamba Max Pro on mine and it was smooth and never got hot. They are $110, and a stock Traxxas one is $80, and it's very on/off in terms of power delivery. I would have liked to have used a Tekin RS Pro in one, but never wanted to spend more on the ESC than the car itself!


I have a Castle Sidewinder in mine with a stock Traxxas Brushless Motor. I haven't had any heat issues, but I am not overly impressed with it either. Nothing wrong with it, guess I was expecting more from it.

I did pick up a used Tekin RS Pro, but it is going in a 22t. I did think about slapping it in the Rally, it's a lot smaller than the Castle and Traxxas esc...


----------



## Labrat99

I've got the Sidewinder SC in mine, which I think is the same as the Sidewinder II and the stock Traxxas brushless motor. No complaints, smooth enough for my skill level.

I haven't checked in a while, but you used to be able to get the Sidewinder ESC's new on E-Bay for about 40 bucks.


----------



## sportster

Yea, I picked mine up for $45 locally a while back


----------



## Mantisworx

Guffinator said:


> The one I had was $50 from Brushless hobbies, had turbo and boost, allowed me to run very fast with a 17.5 motor...but it burned up. Well, to be honest the lipo had a meltdown which in turn took out the ESC, so I'm not sure I can blame the ESC totally.


Of course that burned up the ESC!! i have 6 of those ESC's on SC, Ebuggy and my F1's!! no issues as of yet beside destroying a Fan on one of them. Stan will take care of you either way just send it back to him and tell him that you know me.


----------



## Dexter1

Had a good time at RCH Copperfield. Think I will bring an old BBQ for a charging station next time.


----------



## Guffinator

Mantisworx said:


> Of course that burned up the ESC!! i have 6 of those ESC's on SC, Ebuggy and my F1's!! no issues as of yet beside destroying a Fan on one of them. Stan will take care of you either way just send it back to him and tell him that you know me.


I contacted him, he didn't volunteer to fix it. I'll send it to him and see what happens.


----------



## Mantisworx

let me know when it ships off and i will bring it to his attention.


----------



## metoo2

Boy, putting a car directly in a race without ever haven put power to the motor once, was a bad idea. I was having all sort of issues. I had the full throttle-in-reverse-trying-to-kill-itself-skull-painted Rally. After sorting out a few issues, I got the car about 85% of where it could be with the equip that it had (stock ESC and motor, 2S pack) and just needed to work on the loose nut behind the wheel (me) to get it around the track well.

Though I only ran a couple minute of one heat and all of the last, I still had a blast. I managed a best lap of 12.0 and achieved 6th place in the last heat of 12-14 drivers. I don't know what a good lap time is there in a crowded heat, but I was happy with it. A few more tweaks of both me and the car, and I just may be competitive.


----------



## Mantisworx

metoo2 said:


> Boy, putting a car directly in a race without ever haven put power to the motor once, was a bad idea. I was having all sort of issues. I had the full throttle-in-reverse-trying-to-kill-itself-skull-painted Rally. After sorting out a few issues, I got the car about 85% of where it could be with the equip that it had (stock ESC and motor, 2S pack) and just needed to work on the loose nut behind the wheel (me) to get it around the track well.
> 
> Though I only ran a couple minute of one heat and all of the last, I still had a blast. I managed a best lap of 12.0 and achieved 6th place in the last heat of 12-14 drivers. I don't know what a good lap time is there in a crowded heat, but I was happy with it. A few more tweaks of both me and the car, and I just may be competitive.


You just need to adjust that loose nut behind the wheel!!!:bounce:


----------



## Damon Darnall

metoo2 said:


> Boy, putting a car directly in a race without ever haven put power to the motor once, was a bad idea. I was having all sort of issues. I had the full throttle-in-reverse-trying-to-kill-itself-skull-painted Rally. After sorting out a few issues, I got the car about 85% of where it could be with the equip that it had (stock ESC and motor, 2S pack) and just needed to work on the loose nut behind the wheel (me) to get it around the track well.
> 
> Though I only ran a couple minute of one heat and all of the last, I still had a blast. I managed a best lap of 12.0 and achieved 6th place in the last heat of 12-14 drivers. I don't know what a good lap time is there in a crowded heat, but I was happy with it. A few more tweaks of both me and the car, and I just may be competitive.


Awesome stay with it. That sounds like a great laptime. Congrats on your new rally and a 6th place win!

You heading out to Mikes this Sunday for Rally Racing?

I'm hoping to be there.

BTW did anyone get any video of the racing this past weekend at RCH?


----------



## Labrat99

metoo2 said:


> Boy, putting a car directly in a race without ever haven put power to the motor once, was a bad idea. I was having all sort of issues. I had the full throttle-in-reverse-trying-to-kill-itself-skull-painted Rally. After sorting out a few issues, I got the car about 85% of where it could be with the equip that it had (stock ESC and motor, 2S pack) and just needed to work on the loose nut behind the wheel (me) to get it around the track well.
> 
> Though I only ran a couple minute of one heat and all of the last, I still had a blast. I managed a best lap of 12.0 and achieved 6th place in the last heat of 12-14 drivers. I don't know what a good lap time is there in a crowded heat, but I was happy with it. A few more tweaks of both me and the car, and I just may be competitive.


12.0 is a real good lap for sure. The best advice I have for you is find the pace you can run at consistently and try to run that lap over and over. Staying smooth and not crashing is the whole game in rally cars and for that matter, RC racing in general.


----------



## metoo

Damon Darnall said:


> Awesome stay with it. That sounds like a great laptime. Congrats on your new rally and a 6th place win!
> 
> You heading out to Mikes this Sunday for Rally Racing?
> 
> I'm hoping to be there.
> 
> BTW did anyone get any video of the racing this past weekend at RCH?


...but that was just one lap. There's no tellin how much longer the next to best lap was.:rotfl: 75% of my bumps into pipes or other people were purely my fault. If I can eliminate those, learn how to avoid other people from taking me out, and find a line I'm comfortable with, it will be all good.

I'm not too sure about Mikes. That's quite a hike. I may go on occasion. As for this Sunday, it my 3s packs arrive on time, I may venture out.


----------



## Damon Darnall

metoo said:


> I'm not too sure about Mikes. That's quite a hike. I may go on occasion. As for this Sunday, it my 3s packs arrive on time, I may venture out.


The laps will come together. Track time is the key.

Mikes is much bigger and the lanes are wider so traffic is not nearly as big of an issue. A good lap time at mikes is around 23 seconds a lap to give you an idea.

Don't let the lack of 3S batteries stop you. I have plenty of them. So if you need some you are more than welcome to use them.


----------



## BIGGELANG

12 are great. I got I'm to the 11s and felt like I was way over the.car trying to run rusty down for second unroll I lost the body clip and body blew up.. finished third. Your truck was stupid fast. You will get it faster than you think. Get the set up and work on being clean around the track


----------



## jpatronas

metoo2 said:


> Boy, putting a car directly in a race without ever haven put power to the motor once, was a bad idea. I was having all sort of issues. I had the full throttle-in-reverse-trying-to-kill-itself-skull-painted Rally. After sorting out a few issues, I got the car about 85% of where it could be with the equip that it had (stock ESC and motor, 2S pack) and just needed to work on the loose nut behind the wheel (me) to get it around the track well.
> 
> Though I only ran a couple minute of one heat and all of the last, I still had a blast. I managed a best lap of 12.0 and achieved 6th place in the last heat of 12-14 drivers. I don't know what a good lap time is there in a crowded heat, but I was happy with it. A few more tweaks of both me and the car, and I just may be competitive.


I was in the same boat as you when i started. But i remember this veteran telling me these three things.
- practice
-consistent
- have fun

Once you get this down you will be a better driver.


----------



## metoo2

jpatronas said:


> I was in the same boat as you when i started. But i remember this veteran telling me these three things.
> - practice
> -consistent
> - have fun
> 
> Once you get this down you will be a better driver.


Having fun is the main part. I've only been in a couple of races ever prior to RCH last Sunday. In those events there were a few guys that were taking it way too serious.


----------



## metoo2

What's a nice cheap alternative to Yeah racing disks? I hoping to find something I can pick-up for about a buck a piece. I haven't searched my local dollar store yet. I thought about stryofoam plates with weights glued to them, but I would like something more durable.


----------



## j-e

old, unwanted cd's... painted if necessary.


----------



## BIGGELANG

Frisbee


----------



## sixshootertexan

Soccer cones.
Less than a dollar each.
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_36308_-1?N=619261864


----------



## metoo2

sixshootertexan said:


> Soccer cones.
> Less than a dollar each.
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_36308_-1?N=619261864


Nice. I wanted something that wouldn't get knocked out of position easily, but that may have to do: light, bright, and cheap. I could probably line the bottom with Goop or silicone if it will stick. This would help keep them from getting knocked around too much.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Duct Tape.


----------



## BIGGELANG

A man thong !!!!!


----------



## sixshootertexan

BIGGELANG said:


> A man thong !!!!!


I think he wants to use them more then once.


----------



## Dexter1

bean bags? Ziploc full of gravel....


----------



## metoo

sixshootertexan said:


> I think he wants to use them more then once.


Just flip'm inside out.

On the same topic, I bought 8 soccer disc from Academy for $6 plus tax. They should do the job well enough. Thanks for the tip, Six.

On another note, the 2nd Rally that I purchased just arrived. Before I even got the plastic off, my neighbor bought it from me for $10 more than I paid, so I had to go online and get another one. $245 shipped is a great price.


----------



## Labrat99

*Ultimate Rally Upgrade!*

The Team Geritol/Viagra little blue car just received the ultimate upgrade:










Yellow wing and wheels! We're gonna be unbeatable from now on!


----------



## j-e

man labrat, that thing looks freak'n sweeet!!!


----------



## Damon Darnall

Labrat99 said:


> The Team Geritol/Viagra little blue car just received the ultimate upgrade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow wing and wheels! We're gonna be unbeatable from now on!


Awesome Looks great! You bringing it out tomorrow?

Weather looks promising for tomorrow!
I'm sooooo enjoying this little cool spell!
Look forward to tomorrows races. 
See you there. 








Sent from iPhone


----------



## Labrat99

Yep, I'm planning on being there. I don;t have the tires or setup for Mike's but I just want to get out there and mix it up with you guys a bit. I've got this weekend and next to run the cars and then I'm gonna be stuck on the sidelines for two months.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Just got to Mikes and the track has some puddles but sun is out so it should be dry soon. If enough people show up we'll be racing.


----------



## Bigj

Please repost some set up info on rally's. any one running diff lockers or just fluids


----------



## mdwalsh

Bigj said:


> Please repost some set up info on rally's. any one running diff lockers or just fluids


I spun the diff lockers in the diff on 3s... Mike's had some stuff called diff lock lube, it got a few affectionate names when I put it in my diff but it feels great on track. I put 50k in the back as well. There should be done spring and oil set ups a few pages back

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster J

*Nubie question? Little help.*

Got a Stock Brushed Ken Block rally car. I just picked up a new radio (MT-4) I bought a Hi-Tech MG servo. Bought some Foam Tires.

What would you recommend being the next step to being able to take it out on the track.... and be able to compete. Took it out to Mike's and had a lot of traction roll. adjusted camber and seemed to fix... at low speeds.

I use to race Off road 1/8 scale gas about 5-6 years ago. Getting into the Electric seen.

New dif fluid?
Shock fluid?
Motor?
Bought a Cheesy quick charger, but should I go Li-Po?

Looked at getting VXL motor and ESC.

Any help, thoughts would be great. Would love to get out there and start racing. Heard there is a pretty good 1/16th scale racing happening around town.


----------



## TintJunkie

Monster J said:


> Got a Stock Brushed Ken Block rally car. I just picked up a new radio (MT-4) I bought a Hi-Tech MG servo. Bought some Foam Tires.
> 
> What would you recommend being the next step to being able to take it out on the track.... and be able to compete. Took it out to Mike's and had a lot of traction roll. adjusted camber and seemed to fix... at low speeds.
> 
> I use to race Off road 1/8 scale gas about 5-6 years ago. Getting into the Electric seen.
> 
> New dif fluid?
> Shock fluid?
> Motor?
> Bought a Cheesy quick charger, but should I go Li-Po?
> 
> Looked at getting VXL motor and ESC.
> 
> Any help, thoughts would be great. Would love to get out there and start racing. Heard there is a pretty good 1/16th scale racing happening around town.


If you have the white springs with the green stripe, try 15k-30k diff fluid in the shock body.


----------



## BIGGELANG

mine i have 7k f 5k r and 100k in the center diff ,,, i really dont see a plus in running the center diff,, tires i would not run foams,,,, rubber works better and lost lots longer.. muchmore in the rear and hpi v raidals in the front seem to be the ticket... swaybars are something else that dont seem to help that much... the biggest thing is to run a losi 22 wing on the back --- lipo all the way and run them on both sides of the car 

just my .02


----------



## TintJunkie

I found a difference with the center diff running at RCH. I was able to to correct a little faster if I was sliding. With that said, I have yet to dial in my rally. I have somewhat lost interest in it since moving on to off road and with it being so brutally hot at RCH when racing. Im not giving up on it though. I'll be back to race at RCH soon. Not sure if I will ever race on road at Mikes though.


----------



## TintJunkie

BTW, biggie, doesn't it somewhat defeat the purpose of having the center diff if you are "locking" it up so much with that high of a weight in it?


----------



## mdwalsh

You'd be amazed. The diffs are so small in the really that 100k doesn't feel super thick as it sounds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIGGELANG

To me the car run and drives better w/o the diff


----------



## Mantisworx

Mine runs MUCH better with the diff, it allows you to brake into the turn without locking up the front tires and i havent busted a U joint since installing it. Biggie last time we talked you said that you had 30k in it. With 30k its not going to drive very will and will tend to "dif" out too much, I have 100k in mine but i think 75k would be best. 100k is so thick that there is barely any noticeable difference except better braking. I only did it to take stress off of the U joints and it worked!


----------



## Mantisworx

BIGGELANG said:


> mine i have 7k f 5k r and 100k in the center diff ,,, i really dont see a plus in running the center diff,, tires i would not run foams,,,, rubber works better and lost lots longer.. muchmore in the rear and hpi v raidals in the front seem to be the ticket... swaybars are something else that dont seem to help that much... the biggest thing is to run a losi 22 wing on the back --- lipo all the way and run them on both sides of the car
> 
> just my .02


Sway bars dont work??? of course they do, how can they not work? I think that part of your issue with the center dif and sway bars is the rest of your setup.
7k front dif fluid is too light, and will create too much turn in which in turn will make the car traction roll, you need upwards of 50k or higher ( i run 50k) HPI D compound X patterns all the way around is a great combo and works at all tracks, but i run foam at mikes since the track works great for them and they are about 1 second quicker than any rubber tires.

Another good tip is to run +1* front camber -3* rear camber and have your ride height about 3mm. In my opinion the FGX springs work best along with 10k front shock oil 7k rear.
Watch the blue mustang starting at the back, this is sway bars in action! they definitely work, the car doesnt sway, traction roll and has excellent steering.


----------



## BIGGELANG

7K shock and i now have 100k in the diff i just feel the car pulls harde out of the turns w/o the center diff i have drove with and with out sway bars and the car handles the same


----------



## Mantisworx

To each his own i guess but the sway bars definitely work, how can they not? Maybe they dont do what you expect them to do? I know for a fact that on Marcus car without them and no changes the car traction rolls install them and no more traction roll. If you want to test it than simply remove the front sway bar(leave the rear on) and try to drive it, it will be very hard to drive
With no center dif the car will "seem" to pull harder because the back will step out on exit, with the Dif you can power out of the turns much easier and more consistent. 100k is so thick that its a marginal difference. I think that maybe you didnt notice the change but there is a difference.
A general rule in 4wd onroad is that if you have to run different types of tires from front to rear then your setup is way off.

I just dont want you to make blanket statements that veer newbies away from items that do work, they may not work for you but you are also just beginning at this and still learning. Trust me when i say that sway bars do work and the center dif also makes a difference and as you already know, my car is fast and i test ALOT!!


----------



## Guffinator

Picked me up a new Focus body from Mike's Sunday. Waiting on my ESC to come back from repair and then it's ON!


----------



## Monster J

*Thanks for the info.*

Thanks for the information. I am going to set up new Diffs this weekend. I will put the 75k in Middle and 7k front and 5k rear.

I do have the white springs on the front with the green mark on them. The back springs are white with brown mark.

Should I change springs? What about the shock oil? seems that the springs are fine, i was going to go with a heavier shock oil to reduce body roll.

Any ideas on gear set ups? 28 pinion 45 spur is what I have now. I was thinking of going with a 31pinion 50spur.

Once again thank you all for your help.


----------



## metoo

I don't know how my car will do at RCH this Sunday, but I finally got it dialed in on the street in front of my house. It's a completely different animal than it was before. I have 70k in the center and stock weights front and rear. Out of the box they are all empty, I put in the front and rear what Traxxas was supposed to put in it.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Monster J said:


> Got a Stock Brushed Ken Block rally car. I just picked up a new radio (MT-4) I bought a Hi-Tech MG servo. Bought some Foam Tires.
> 
> What would you recommend being the next step to being able to take it out on the track.... and be able to compete. Took it out to Mike's and had a lot of traction roll. adjusted camber and seemed to fix... at low speeds.
> 
> I use to race Off road 1/8 scale gas about 5-6 years ago. Getting into the Electric seen.
> 
> New dif fluid?
> Shock fluid?
> Motor?
> Bought a Cheesy quick charger, but should I go Li-Po?
> 
> Looked at getting VXL motor and ESC.
> 
> Any help, thoughts would be great. Would love to get out there and start racing. Heard there is a pretty good 1/16th scale racing happening around town.


Welcome to the world of Rally Racing. This and Short Course 4WD are my favorite RC Car racing. So does this mean we'll see you racing 1/8th E-Buggy with us too?

Look forward to meeting you at the track someday.

As far as a set up you are on the right track. I'd recommend the VXL system as that is what most of us have and it is pretty bullet proof and Traxxas warranty service is Great. I would get a heat sink for the motor if running 3S

In my opinion the two biggest upgrades you can do are:


Droop links (Limiting the down travel & reducing traction rolling)
The TLR wing on all Rallys except the truck (Really plants the rear end preventing traction rolling)

Here is my current set up:


15K Diff oil for front Shock oil
10K Diff oil for rear Shock oil
Summit Purple springs cut down Front (or the 4.3 GTR if you don't want to cut but they are softer)
Summit Blue Springs cut down Rear (or the 3.4 GTR if you don't want to cut but they are softer)
TLR 22 Rear wing (a must for the larger faster tracks)
50K Rear Diff oil
Thick Goop Diff oil from Mikes Front Diff oil
3mm ride height
2 degrees of rear toe in
1.5 degrees of negative camber all the way around
Integy Droop links 49mm overall length front - 50mm overall length rear (around 1mm of droop F&R)
Concrete parking lot track (Much Moore 32 or 36 degree) Rubber tires
Asphalt track Foam tires 35-45 shore with same shore all the way around I'm currently running the 42 shore all around.
Large track 28T Pinion 3S --- Small track 18T Pinion 3S
I do have the sway bars with the thickest bar but have not noticed a difference with them or without them.
3S 1400mah battery. Running two in parallel to get more run time and also for weight distribution (This seems to help with Traction rolling at Mikes as well)
Have not tried a center Diff yet but my car seems to handle as well as I could hope for.

Keep in mind Traxxas uses super small diffs so an example is on the 1/10 Traxxas Slash the Center Diff recommended race set up is 50K-100K vs the Losi 5K-7K which has a bigger diff with more room for oil.

Also the Stock Diff Oil for the 1/16 Rally is 50K up Front and 30K in the Rear.

Here is a Video of my Rally running at Mikes


----------



## sixshootertexan

I just finished working on my rally. It's is brand new, has less than one pack on it playing in the house. It had no oil in the rear diff. My son's rally had none in either. Just to let people know they do not always have what is suppose to be in them.


----------



## Mantisworx

Monster J said:


> Thanks for the information. I am going to set up new Diffs this weekend. I will put the 75k in Middle and 7k front and 5k rear.
> 
> I do have the white springs on the front with the green mark on them. The back springs are white with brown mark.
> 
> Should I change springs? What about the shock oil? seems that the springs are fine, i was going to go with a heavier shock oil to reduce body roll.
> 
> Any ideas on gear set ups? 28 pinion 45 spur is what I have now. I was thinking of going with a 31pinion 50spur.
> 
> Once again thank you all for your help.


you want thicker than 7k in the front dif, go with at least 50k.
get the stiffest springs you can get to fit!!
Gearing is fine for both 2 and 3s.


----------



## Bigj

sixshootertexan said:


> I just finished working on my rally. It's is brand new, has less than one pack on it playing in the house. It had no oil in the rear diff. My son's rally had none in either. Just to let people know they do not always have what is suppose to be in them.


seems there quality contol is lacking im fixing to go thru my diffs I have a set of lockers I like to try---Hers a couple of recent pics


----------



## BIGGELANG

BIGGELANG said:


> mine i have 7k f 5k r and 100k in the center diff ,,, i really dont see a plus in running the center diff,, tires i would not run foams,,,, rubber works better and lost lots longer.. muchmore in the rear and hpi v raidals in the front seem to be the ticket... swaybars are something else that dont seem to help that much... the biggest thing is to run a losi 22 wing on the back --- lipo all the way and run them on both sides of the car
> 
> just my .02


Just reread my post and want to clearly say I did say 7k /,5k was in the shocks. Sorry. In the diffs I have stock. 
Again sorry


----------



## mdwalsh

Bigj said:


> seems there quality contol is lacking im fixing to go thru my diffs I have a set of lockers I like to try---Hers a couple of recent pics


When I ran the lockers they worked great on power, off power they made the car understeer..... until they spun in the diff housing... I'd recommend ofna diff lock lube. It allows the wheels to have a little slip making it better off power but very similar to the lockers on power... and they won't break

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mantisworx

not only that but the lockers will wear the outdrives out super quick! i would go with lock lube or very thick fluid. there needs to be some give somewhere especially with how these things wreck all the time!


----------



## Damon Darnall

Mantisworx said:


> you want thicker than 7k in the front dif, go with at least 50k.
> get the stiffest springs you can get to fit!!
> Gearing is fine for both 2 and 3s.


Ditto 
Plus the stiffest springs you can find. If you find any stiffer than the 1/16th Summit springs cut down let me know. I'm in!



mdwalsh said:


> When I ran the lockers they worked great on power, off power they made the car understeer..... until they spun in the diff housing... I'd recommend ofna diff lock lube. It allows the wheels to have a little slip making it better off power but very similar to the lockers on power... and they won't break
> 
> Matt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's what it is called Ofna Diff lock lube otherwise known as 7M lube (instead of 7 Thousand viscosity it is 7 Million viscosity) LOL
That is the stuff I have in my front Diff and it is great but I think 300K-500K would work great too.



Mantisworx said:


> not only that but the lockers will wear the outdrives out super quick! i would go with lock lube or very thick fluid. there needs to be some give somewhere especially with how these things wreck all the time!


What he said. You can't go wrong listening to Marcus. He is a way better driver, tuning, and tester than me. I'd just wait for him to get the magic set up and copy it. He knows his stuff!

I just get something close and run with it.


----------



## metoo

Damon Darnall said:


> Also the Stock Diff Oil for the 1/16 Rally is 50K up Front and 30K in the Rear.


Correction: Traxxas says that, but the diffs are practically empty. Crack them open and put in your desired oil as I'm sure Traxxas didn't build the brushed version any better than the VXL version.


----------



## Monster J

*Thanks*

You guys are great. thanks for all of the input. I went ahead and got the toe links to lower ride right. bought the 22wing (not sure if I want to paint it. looks pretty cool clear). bought the 4.3 springs. put 10k in the front and 7k rear diff fluid for the shocks. charging battery and going to take it on a test run.

I think I am going to have to get the VXL brushless system next and a good charger. I have that already picked out.

Damon, I am planning on getting into 1/8 buggy electric next. I am working on getting the dollar thing worked out. got a 5month old at home and things are a little tight right now.

thinking about doing the power up deal through traxxas.

are you all racing this weekend?


----------



## Bryan24

I'm gonna head to rch in Saturday night, and mikes if they have anything going on Sunday


----------



## Damon Darnall

metoo said:


> Correction: Traxxas says that, but the diffs are practically empty. Crack them open and put in your desired oil as I'm sure Traxxas didn't build the brushed version any better than the VXL version.


Yes always a good idea.



Monster J said:


> You guys are great. thanks for all of the input. I went ahead and got the toe links to lower ride right. bought the 22wing (not sure if I want to paint it. looks pretty cool clear). bought the 4.3 springs. put 10k in the front and 7k rear diff fluid for the shocks. charging battery and going to take it on a test run.
> 
> I think I am going to have to get the VXL brushless system next and a good charger. I have that already picked out.
> 
> Damon, I am planning on getting into 1/8 buggy electric next. I am working on getting the dollar thing worked out. got a 5month old at home and things are a little tight right now.
> 
> thinking about doing the power up deal through traxxas.
> 
> are you all racing this weekend?


Sweet sounds like you are all dialed for RCH and once you get the VXL you'll be ready for Mikes.

Racing this weekend...... I believe Sunday the 22nd is RCH-Cypress (Which I'll miss) then the next Sunday is Mikes.

I think they race at RCH-Woodlands Saturday night as well. I have yet to make it over there


----------



## Monster J

Where is the RCH track? I have figured out that it is in the woodlands but does someone have an address or LHS that I could look up on GPS?


----------



## Gulfm3

Hey guys, I bought a Traxxas Rally from RCH-Cypress earlier this week and plan to race it on Sunday. What time do people usually get there and is there practice time before the races start? I'd like to get there early as possible to learn the track. 

Really looking forward to racing and meeting some new people!
If you see a red rally, driving all over the place, that's probably me, LOL. Stop by and say hi. 
Blake


----------



## Damon Darnall

Monster J said:


> Where is the RCH track? I have figured out that it is in the woodlands but does someone have an address or LHS that I could look up on GPS?


Rally Racing Locations around Houston
​
Two RCH's 
*RCH Spring / Woodlands*
26302 I-45 North
Spring, TX 77386
Tel: 281.292.5552 
Racing Saturday nights









*RCH in Katy / Cypress*
8190 Barker Cypress Rd Suite 300
Cypress, TX 77433
Tel: 281.855.9154
Racing Every other Sunday









*Mikes Hobby Shop "Gulf Coast Raceway" Kingwood / Porter*
21768 E. Knox Dr.
Porter, TX 77365
Tel: 281.577.8250
Rally Racing Every Other Sunday Off Road every weekend Open for Practice 7 days a week





















Gulfm3 said:


> Hey guys, I bought a Traxxas Rally from RCH-Cypress earlier this week and plan to race it on Sunday. What time do people usually get there and is there practice time before the races start? I'd like to get there early as possible to learn the track.
> 
> Really looking forward to racing and meeting some new people!
> If you see a red rally, driving all over the place, that's probably me, LOL. Stop by and say hi.
> Blake


Welcome Blake!

I'll miss this weekend but we'll catch you for another race soon.

Don't be shy out there introduce yourself to everyone and ask for help if you need it. Little tips and tricks will make your day much more enjoyable.

Have fun with your new rocket.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Here is On-Board Views of the track

*RCH Cypress / Katy:*






*
Mikes Gulf Coast Raceway Kingwood / Porter:*


----------



## Bigj

Damon 
Integy Droop links 49mm overall length front - 50mm overall length rear (around 1mm of droop F&R) by these you mean turnbuckles


----------



## Damon Darnall

:flag:


Bigj said:


> Damon
> Integy Droop links 49mm overall length front - 50mm overall length rear (around 1mm of droop F&R) by these you mean turnbuckles


Yes the Integy turn buckles


----------



## rnsnrek

I had really hoped to get out to RCH in the Woodlands this evening for some fun. First time my wife and I stopped there a couple of weeks ago (Just to watch) there was a fair amount of rain off and on so we decided not to hang around. The second time I went (Last Saturday) Things got off to a slow start but I stayed and watched a couple of races. UPS finally delivers my used Mustang. The mail carrier delivers my eBay tires and Tower Hobbies 7.4 lipos. I am finally ready to try my hand at racing but it is just too hot for an old fat guy like me. I decided to stay home, drink, swim and eat BBQ! Good luck to all who head out.


----------



## Guffinator

New Focus ST is painted up.

This is making me want to go buy a real one!


----------



## metoo

Need 1/10 Slash wheels

If any of you guys coming to RCH tomorrow have some used up non-stock 4x4 slash wheels and tires that you dont use any more and willing to give me or sell cheap, bring'em. Anything is better than stock.


----------



## Bigj

Guffinator said:


> New Focus ST is painted up.
> 
> This is making me want to go buy a real one!


PICS Guff


----------



## Monster J

Did not make it this weekend. Got caught up with my Kids. Mikes Next weekend. if I am correct, we will see you all then.

Blake, I want to say that I am glad that my car is grey and green, because they would not be able to tell if we had the same color car on who was driving the worst. Can't wait to see you guys out there and get back to racing.


----------



## Bigj

Monster J said:


> Did not make it this weekend. Got caught up with my Kids. Mikes Next weekend. if I am correct, we will see you all then.
> 
> Blake, I want to say that I am glad that my car is grey and green, because they would not be able to tell if we had the same color car on who was driving the worst. Can't wait to see you guys out there and get back to racing.


Got all my ducks in a row new tires batteries waiting on diff fluids & shock oils going to try to make mikes next Sunday if not to race just play some.


----------



## Guffinator

Pics as requested...


----------



## Bigj

Guffinator said:


> Pics as requested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> 
> looks good did you use losi wing mounts


----------



## Guffinator

No, I inserted the wing into the back window. I cut a slit and made it fit in nice and neat.


----------



## Bigj

Guffinator said:


> No, I inserted the wing into the back window. I cut a slit and made it fit in nice and neat.


sweet i did losi wing mounts worked out ok drill holes in back window


----------



## rnsnrek

Went out to RCH in Cypress today. Tons-o-fun. Just wish my ESC had held up, I had only used it for 3 or 4 batteries. I emailed Traxxas, guess I'll see if they send me a replacement. In the mean time I have the Velineon 380 coming and will use it with my VXL 3S. I can also see I'll need a bigger wing. :smile:
Thanks to all the people I met, nice to put faces to users here. Hope to do better next time.


----------



## Guffinator

Bigj said:


> sweet i did losi wing mounts worked out ok drill holes in back window


I've actually built in some theoretic wind flow in the rear.

We'll see if it works :biggrin:


----------



## Bigj

You going to Mikes next Sunday


----------



## metoo

* Thanks Marcus for the tires
* BIGGELANG, nice trade. Batteries and Body, here I come.
* Jason, you cheated...using a kickstand on your car.


----------



## Guffinator

Bigj said:


> You going to Mikes next Sunday


Hoping to. Still waiting on my ESC to come back from the manufacturer.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Man I'm sorry I missed the racing. 
Anyone get any pics or Video? 

Guff I have a new Castle MMP you can borrow for next weekend if yours doesn't come back in time. 

I'm looking forward to Next Sunday already. 

Got two Three new Rally Racers who will be joining us out at Mikes next weekend.


----------



## Bigj

What time is Mikes starting


----------



## Damon Darnall

I believe they start racing at 12 noon. Usually over around 4-5ish


----------



## Bigj

sweet deal its on my list on NBC sports there racing rallys now


----------



## Guffinator

Sweet. My ESC is on the way and I should be good for some rally this Sunday.


----------



## Monster J

*pics of my ride.*

Got the wing to fit on top of Focus body. little snug, made a couple mod but looks cool.


----------



## metoo

Monster J said:


> Got the wing to fit on top of Focus body. little snug, made a couple mod but looks cool.


It's tire time now, assuming those are the drift tires the Ken Block version comes with.​


----------



## Guffinator

So I tore my diffs apart...

1. Front diff had some fluid in it, but was not full
2. Rear diff was bone dry, looked like it never had fluid in it
3. What a chore!!!

Couldn't they have made it easier????


----------



## Bigj

Thats why I havent done mine it a job pulling them


----------



## Damon Darnall

metoo said:


> It's tire time now, assuming those are the drift tires the Ken Block version comes with.​


Did you say tires?






















Sent from iPhone


----------



## Damon Darnall

Guffinator said:


> So I tore my diffs apart...
> 
> 1. Front diff had some fluid in it, but was not full
> 2. Rear diff was bone dry, looked like it never had fluid in it
> 3. What a chore!!!
> 
> Couldn't they have made it easier????


I agree not the easiest diffs to get to. How long did the project take you Guff?

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Guffinator

2.5 hours


sheesh...


----------



## Bigj

12 pack


----------



## TintJunkie

Ive had my diffs out 3 times now, and I can get them done pretty quick, but its like an origami puzzle. I like to drink a little while Im rebuilding stuff.


----------



## Bigj

TintJunkie said:


> Ive had my diffs out 3 times now, and I can get them done pretty quick, but its like an origami puzzle. I like to drink a little while Im rebuilding stuff.


Your my kind of mechanic Beer and tools


----------



## BIGGELANG

That's why mine are not getting messed with till a long long rainy weekend ....... Or I'm mad at the wife (maybe soon)


----------



## TintJunkie

I havent raced my rally in quite some time. My summer time gets hectic with window film installations. Hopefully after I slow down a little I can race it again.


----------



## Guffinator

My ESC just came in. I should be a "go" for rally on Sunday.


----------



## Bigj

I ordered some batteries hope they show I have 3 thats it


----------



## Damon Darnall

Bigj said:


> I ordered some batteries hope they show I have 3 thats it


I've got a few you are welcome to borrow.

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Bigj

Damon Darnall said:


> I've got a few you are welcome to borrow.
> 
> Sent from iPhone[/
> Thanks but I still hope mine show up I also orded the integy rods ends


----------



## Damon Darnall

Bigj said:


> Damon Darnall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few you are welcome to borrow.
> 
> Sent from iPhone[/
> Thanks but I still hope mine show up I also orded the integy rods ends
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet well if not you are welcome to use some of mine.
> 
> I think the Integy rods and TLR 22 wing are the best handling improvements you can make to the little cars. Especially for Mikes or any other Hi Speed Track.
Click to expand...


----------



## metoo

I just got the eRacingPro turnbuckle kit to replace the all-metal Venom push rods and DIY turnbuckles. There is a lot of play in the eyes of the Venom and the threads are loose. Not good quality at all. The eRacingPro kit is nice.... and it's cheap too.


----------



## Monster J

Anyone planning on going to RCH Woodlands tonight?


----------



## Monster J

*Racing Saturday Night at RCH Woodlands*

I just wanted to say thank you and I had a great time tonight.

Big Thank you to Andy and the crew there at RCH (Woodlands). Track was fun, racing was good, and people were great.

I want to say thanks to all the great people I met tonight:
Reggie - Big thanks for making me feel welcome and helping me with getting my transponder set up.
Carl - Letting me borrow a charger for a bit.

Great people I met tonight:
Will
James
Andy
Derrel
and many more that I did not catch your names.

You will definitely see me again......Next time with my Brushless system.

LOOK OUT, I am coming for that Number 1 spot. 

Jake


----------



## Bigj

Sorry about the no show yesterday been sick sense Friday I never left house this weekend


----------



## Damon Darnall

Monster J said:


> I just wanted to say thank you and I had a great time tonight.
> 
> Big Thank you to Andy and the crew there at RCH (Woodlands). Track was fun, racing was good, and people were great.
> 
> You will definitely see me again......Next time with my Brushless system.
> 
> LOOK OUT, I am coming for that Number 1 spot.
> 
> Jake


Hi Jake,
Looking forward to meeting you and racing with you. I have yet to get out to RCH Woodlands but hope too soon. Glad you had fun.



Bigj said:


> Sorry about the no show yesterday been sick sense Friday I never left house this weekend


Hope you get to feeling better. There was no racing Sunday so you didn't miss much.

Very low attendance..... I assume because of the heat. 
The few people that showed up just wanted to practice and not race. sad_smiles

So we had a play day instead. 
- 8 Rallies showed up 
- 7 F1 Cars showed up

I did find a solution to keep the outdrives from popping off on high bite tracks. 
A piece of Brass tube cut about 1/4" wide and slid over the outdrive shafts from the differential. Worked Great!


----------



## Bigj

I need to get out and do some test and tune the problem is TIME


----------



## Damon Darnall

I hear you..... Time!

That is why I love to show up and race. Have the Marshall's flip me over again & again. LOL

Here is a pic of the simple fix for the Drive shafts coming off on hi traction tracks.









Just a 1/4" of Brass tubing that fits just in front of the set pin (which I leave 1 thread sticking out to prevent it from sliding off.

It works Great.

Marcus also said he solved the problem by installing a center Diff with 100K weight oil.

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Monster J

Another great night at RCH woodlands.

Thanks Andy For hosting.

great people, fun competition and a couple of laughs.

thought we were going to start some dance Music when they broke out the sound system.

good fun!


----------



## rnsnrek

Monster J said:


> Another great night at RCH woodlands.
> 
> Thanks Andy For hosting.
> 
> great people, fun competition and a couple of laughs.
> 
> thought we were going to start some dance Music when they broke out the sound system.
> 
> good fun!


Sounds like it was a fun night. I raced there the Saturday before last and it was great, just a little too warm. I decided to pass this past Saturday and go to the RCH in Copperfield yesterday instead. I brought a friend's son along and let him run my car for most of the practice time. Then they had the cars go through the system. Got everyone ready to race and things went into a holding pattern. After about 15 or 20 minutes they decided to have the F1's race first. Bummer as I had to take my friends son home before he got to race. He was excited about the whole RC thing in general and is now trying to get his parents to help him get a car. As a bonus I picked up a ProLine Ford Focus body. :smile:


----------



## Monster J

That is great that you are bringing out people to race. I have a good friend I am going to bring out as well. my 10yr old is wanting to race as well. it is such a blast to try and beat TQ times and compete. hope to see you out there sometime. I am new to the 1/16 scale and am hooked.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Bringing 3 new Rally Races Sunday!

Be sure and vote on which prize you want to be raffled at Sundays races

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=431724

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Guffinator

I'll be there...just have to find a motor somewhere.


----------



## Damon Darnall

You can always borrow one of my VXL motors?

You going to make it out to K1 Karting tomorrow?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=431723


----------



## Guffinator

I've got a 380 size motor that should work, but thanks Damon


----------



## Monster J

I am going to try my hardest to be there. I don't have a transponder , I heard you can rent them there? I hope there will be a good turn out.

I an going to try and play hookie from work. don't tell anyone. .


----------



## Gulfm3

Just broke the chassis on my rally, snapped it in the rear near where the shocks mount. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement chassis ASAP? I'd like to race at Mikes on Sunday, but as of now it doesn't look good.


----------



## metoo

That's impressive. You are the first one locally that I have heard of breaking the chassis.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Gulfm3 said:


> Just broke the chassis on my rally, snapped it in the rear near where the shocks mount. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement chassis ASAP? I'd like to race at Mikes on Sunday, but as of now it doesn't look good.


Wow nheard of that one either.

If you don't find one let me know & you can pull it off of one of my cars.

Got to come out to Mikes there will be a ton of Rallies out there & tons of fun.


----------



## Monster J

*Rally Races at Mikes 8-12*

Great time at Mike's. My first time running "all out" with my rally. The people there were great. Lost of tips and tricks, I should have brought a note pad. Anyone that is looking to get into RC racing and wants to have a lot of fun needs to get a rally.

You guys really made me feel welcome.

Thanks again. I will see you all soon.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Awesome meeting you Jake, Bobby, Robert and everyone for that matter! 
Great time 13 Rallies with 2 Mains.

Thanks to Mikes "GCR" and the crew for a great day of racing! 
Also to everyone who showed up to make the races happen!







































Sent from iPhone


----------



## Damon Darnall

Oops forgot to post the Race Results.

Below is the finishing order with fastest lap time.

B-Main 
1st William G. 22.9
2nd Robert O. 25.6
3rd Brian M. 28.6
4th Dale M. 33.2
5th Jacob W. 23.0
6th Andy C. DNS

A-Main
1st Damon D. 20.3
2nd Smiley. 21.1
3rd Reggie H. 21.2
4th Louis C. 21.4
5th Will A. 22.7
6th Justin B 23.0
















Sent from iPhone


----------



## Guffinator

Sorry I didn't make it, I may just call it quits till the weather cools off a bit


----------



## metoo

Monster J said:


> Great time at Mike's. ............ Anyone that is looking to get into RC racing and wants to have a lot of fun needs to get a rally.


I agree, and you should pickup the new one I have in the For Sale section.


----------



## Gulfm3

Damon Darnall said:


> Wow nheard of that one either.
> 
> If you don't find one let me know & you can pull it off of one of my cars.
> 
> Got to come out to Mikes there will be a ton of Rallies out there & tons of fun.


Really appreciate the offer but I ended up ordering a new stock replacement off fleabay for $25 shipped.

I was bashing around in front of my house and slid it sideways into a curb, it didn't even seem to hit too hard, but as I drove the car away instead of going straight it was pulling hard right, LOL. The whole back assembly had a 3-5 degree tilt to the right. I'll take a picture of the chassis once i have it disassembled.

The full aluminum chassis sure look cool, but at $120 I couldn't justify the cost.

The pictures from Mikes look like it was a blast, I'll be there next time!


----------



## Damon Darnall

Guffinator said:


> Sorry I didn't make it, I may just call it quits till the weather cools off a bit


I hear you! Saturday at the HARC race at Ultimate seemed really Hot. 
Sunday Racing Rallies didn't seem as hot maybe a little better breeze and more shade????? Regardless I feel you. Look forward to getting to race with you again soon.



metoo said:


> I agree, and you should pickup the new one I have in the For Sale section.


2nd that the more the merrier! PS good Racing Karts at K1 with you last week!



Gulfm3 said:


> Really appreciate the offer but I ended up ordering a new stock replacement off fleabay for $25 shipped.
> 
> The full aluminum chassis sure look cool, but at $120 I couldn't justify the cost.
> 
> The pictures from Mikes look like it was a blast, I'll be there next time!


Glad you got one coming. I agree hard to justify spending that much on one part for these cars. Heck I think total in hope up parts for this car are less than $80 which is about what a set of 1/8th tires cost me and only last one weekend. LOL

Mikes was a blast. Looking forward to the next race. Hope you can make it.

I'd like to have a Survival Race like RCH has. Need at least 5 willing drivers. 
Rules:


Who ever does the most laps in 7 minutes
No Marshalls
Can't Marshall yourself
Only way to flip back over is if you get hit or helped by another car.
You can take other people out.
$5 buy in winner takes all.
Here is a Video of one at RCH


----------



## troytyro

looks fun!!! going to get me one


----------



## oak1477

Had a great time at mikes. Again thanks to everyone who helped me out. Hope to see more rally cars at rch in the woodlands for the races on Saturday night.


----------



## TintJunkie

Getting rid of my rally if anyone is interested. I posted in the classified section. Just not into on-road anymore.


----------



## Damon Darnall

TintJunkie said:


> Getting rid of my rally if anyone is interested. I posted in the classified section. Just not into on-road anymore.


Sorry to hear we won't be racing Rallies together anymore. I guess we'll just be banging fenders with our Short Courses and 1/8th Buggies. See you at the Track Friday night!


----------



## Damon Darnall

*Prize winner*

WINNER ! ! WINNER ! ! :bounce: *Jacob Wilson* :bounce: WINNER ! ! WINNER ! !
​
Jacob won the drawing at "GCR" for a new Hitec HS-82 Hi-speed Servo for your Rally Racer.

This was from Sunday 8-12 Race at Mikes everyone who entered had a chance to win the drawing. #8 qualifier won who happened to be Jacob

Congrats Jacob!










Shoot me a PM Jacob and I'll get you prize to you!


----------



## metoo

The latest. Hasn't even seen battery power yet.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Sweet looks Awesome!!!!!


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Damon Darnall

Just Saw the EOS "Texas Electric On-Road Series" has really taken off! Congrats to Cristian Tabush for creating and building it up! It is so good to know On-road is out there and doing well!

They had over 90 entries at the last race.

They final race will be at Mikes Oct 13 & 14 and they will be racing RALLY cars...... Sweet!

The other classes they race are 
- 10th Touring 
- F1 
- VTA Vintage cars (cool) 
-12th Pan

So mark it on your calendar and if you have any of those other cars dust them off and come out and play!

They are have the 3rd race in the 4 race series at Mikes in Dallas on Sept. 8-9th for you road warriors.









Sent from iPhone


----------



## Gulfm3

metoo said:


> The latest. Hasn't even seen battery power yet.


That thing is TOO nice, plan on giving it some battle wounds Sunday?
By chance do you have a spare wing you would sell? I don't think my home made gatorade bottle wing is adding much DF.


----------



## metoo

Gulfm3 said:


> That thing is TOO nice, plan on giving it some battle wounds Sunday?
> By chance do you have a spare wing you would sell? I don't think my home made gatorade bottle wing is adding much DF.


I have another Proline wing [that one shown is Associated], but I'm keeping it for when I destroy the one on the truck body I have. They come in pairs. I paid like $14 for them at Larry's Hobbies on I-45 and FM-1960.


----------



## Mario713

Im tryin to get in to the class what's the best body to buy and tire set up ? Foam tires?


----------



## ablanshan

Just finished this up thought i would throw it up


----------



## ablanshan

Foam or rubber tires muchmores for rubbers and i cant remember foams and I like the hatchback with 22 wings personaly.


----------



## Mario713

ablanshan said:


> Foam or rubber tires muchmores for rubbers and i cant remember foams and I like the hatchback with 22 wings personaly.


So foam tires aren't any good ? And also where can I buy a good set of tires and times ? And are they the same as 1/10? Where can I get a body what hobby shop carries the most for the rally's?


----------



## ablanshan

Foams are good it depends on conditions. Some places foam stick really nice. some places rubbers do just depends. We have some rubbers and foams at W along with 1 camaro body and a few others usualy are in stock. RCH woodlands usualy carries stuff too if we dont have it and of course mikes has EVERYTHING. just depends on your location. 
oh and yes 10th scale touring tires i believe


----------



## Bryan24

the guys over at mike's have quite a bit of the rally cars, you can get a body and some tires from there, and yea they are the same as the 1/10 wheels/tires


----------



## Damon Darnall

Mario713 said:


> Im tryin to get in to the class what's the best body to buy and tire set up ? Foam tires?


Hey Mario,
Welcome glad to see you getting in. They are a blast.

I've found the foams to work best on the prepped tracks like Mikes "GCR" and M&M Hobbies. Rubbers work great for me at RCH (Cypress & Woodlands)

I have mostly run the MuchMore 28-36 degree tires at RCH

At Mikes I like 40-45 shore foams I'm currently running 45 fronts 26mm wide & 42 rears 30mm wide.

As the other guys have said they are the touring car wheels & tires.

What are you planning for your 1st Race?
They Race at RCH woodlands every Saturday 7-10pm

Every other Sunday at RCH Cypress 12-5

Alternating Sundays at Mikes "GCR" 12-5

Mikes "GCR" and M&M are open 7 days a week to practice & play on the track.

If you have any set up questions feel free to ask!

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Damon Darnall

ablanshan said:


> Just finished this up thought i would throw it up


That looks Awesome!!!!!!

You racing it this weekend??

You know what I would love to see is a concours prize at each of the races.

The way we used to do it back in the day is 
- After the qulifing before the mains, all the cars would line up and we would pick a spectator to go through and pick their 3 favorite cars.
- Then pic a winner from there
- the winner would get a GC from the hobby shop & picture with there car on the web.

It created a couple of cool things.
1. Everyone had Awesome bodies! 
2. Increased attendance
3. Cleaner driving

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Bigj

Well im getting closer to next week I hope.Heres a few pics of my Camero I did.


----------



## rnsnrek

Here is my old Mustang re-bodied with the Focus ST. I finished the body a couple of weeks ago and installed some homemade adjustable push rods yesterday. Along with the other mods I hope to finish somewhere other than last place this time. I know this is a tall order considering how I drive! Hope to make it to RCH Cypress this coming Sunday.


----------



## ablanshan

lol naw imma run my focus str look alike for a while before i break that one out. Looking for my next project to have lined up lol


----------



## Gulfm3

Finally got the chassis replaced on my Rally. I did a quick google search and I'm not the first one to break the chassis in this exact same place.

It's clearly the weakest point in the rear of the chassis, but I have a feeling over torquing the hex screw might also contribute to the failure.

Pictures!


----------



## Dortiz68

1st time racing Boss302 at Mike's today. Thanks to Damon for all the help getting set up and letting me run his camaro body. What a difference a wing makes.

Couple quick questions:
Do most rally guys swap the stock servo? 

If so, what's the best hop up servo? Saw that someone won a Hitech HS-82, is that the servo of choice?

Ran hot and ESC was blinking red and power runduced significantly. Does this happen often? Is this moto heat or ESC heat? Running stock pinion. Should I drop down???

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## metoo

What's the name/handle of the thin blonde guy with the Kyle Busch Rally and red F-1 car? He drives a dark grey (maybe black) Scion XB. He has a canopy when racing at RCH but never a table.


----------



## Dortiz68

Damon,
You run castle Mmp in your rally car or did I misread a post?

Daniel


----------



## Dortiz68

One other 'set' of questions:

I've read several posts regarding diff oil preferences but I'm still trying to grasp the concept of why I'm picking the weight fuild for front , center and rear. So here is my line of questioning.

What's the preferred Diff for Front, Center and Rear diffs (racing at Mike's or similar)?

Are the stock diffs what most people are running or is there a hop up version (similar to the slash center diff) that is preferred? If hop up, what advantage does this change offer?

Can someone explain for each diff, what the concept is for choosing the higher or lower wt oil and how it impacts handling?

Sorry for the granual questions, I just want to gain a better understanding of how things work and what I'm shooting for vs just dialing in some settings. In all honesty, I may dial in and stick with it but I'd like to have a better understanding so that I can try some different stuff.

Also, is there some trick or is it even possible to get all the bubbles out of the shocks when using the recommended 10k / 7K diff oils in the shocks? 

Again, thanks for all your help getting into the on-road sceen and getting my 1/16th dialed in.

Daniel Ortiz


----------



## Damon Darnall

Dortiz68 said:


> 1st time racing Boss302 at Mike's today. Thanks to Damon for all the help getting set up and letting me run his camaro body. What a difference a wing makes.
> 
> Couple quick questions:
> Do most rally guys swap the stock servo?
> 
> If so, what's the best hop up servo? Saw that someone won a Hitech HS-82, is that the servo of choice?
> 
> Ran hot and ESC was blinking red and power runduced significantly. Does this happen often? Is this moto heat or ESC heat? Running stock pinion. Should I drop down???
> 
> Thanks,
> Daniel


Hey Daniel,
Happy to help. Glad you had fun.

The reason for the slow down is your ESC getting hot not the motor.

Check your gear mesh if it is a tad tight that is is most common place for drag which leads to heat build up.

If you don't have cooling vents cut into the body, I would try that next.

If that is fine check and make sure you don't have the 31T pinion in. You should have the stock 28T pinion. If you have the 28T and still getting hot gear down to a 27T or even a 26T

If your car is brand new you might need to gear it down for the 1st few races to let it wear in.

Another option is a fan on the ESC. I have not tried it but should help a bunch!

As far as the servo goes the Hitec HS-82MG is a great servo I have it in mine. But the stock works good too. The 82 is just faster and centers better.

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Damon Darnall

Video from Racing yesterday






Sent from iPhone


----------



## Brent_Jackson

Damon Darnall said:


> Video from Racing yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Mad video editing skills Damon!


----------



## Guffinator

Great video Damon!


Thanks again for all the help


----------



## mdwalsh

Dortiz68 said:


> One other 'set' of questions:
> 
> I've read several posts regarding diff oil preferences but I'm still trying to grasp the concept of why I'm picking the weight fuild for front , center and rear. So here is my line of questioning.
> 
> What's the preferred Diff for Front, Center and Rear diffs (racing at Mike's or similar)?
> 
> Are the stock diffs what most people are running or is there a hop up version (similar to the slash center diff) that is preferred? If hop up, what advantage does this change offer?
> 
> Can someone explain for each diff, what the concept is for choosing the higher or lower wt oil and how it impacts handling?
> 
> Sorry for the granual questions, I just want to gain a better understanding of how things work and what I'm shooting for vs just dialing in some settings. In all honesty, I may dial in and stick with it but I'd like to have a better understanding so that I can try some different stuff.
> 
> Also, is there some trick or is it even possible to get all the bubbles out of the shocks when using the recommended 10k / 7K diff oils in the shocks?
> 
> Again, thanks for all your help getting into the on-road sceen and getting my 1/16th dialed in.
> 
> Daniel Ortiz


center diff wont get you any faster... i wouldnt mess with it if i were you.

the front diff- stiffer fluid makes for less off power steering and more on power. thinner fluid does opposite.... BTW at a track like mikes where you are on power almost all the time, a thicker fluid is dialed.

rear diff- thicker fluid to a point will make the rear end more planted, but then once you go to think it will make the car very loose under power. to thin on the rear end fluid and the car will have loads of turn in, but wont turn on power.

i run some stuff called ofna diff lock lube up front... its super goopy and does great up there. in the rear i run 50k... although after driving damons at 100k i think he hit that too much point, and i wouldnt mind trying something like 60-70k in the rear diff.

i tend to like my car to be slightly pushy off power and slightly loose on power. it can be edgy to drive when there isnt much grip, but its really fun to drive.

hope that helps... have any more questions? feel free to ask

Matt


----------



## Damon Darnall

Dortiz68 said:


> Damon,
> You run castle Mmp in your rally car or did I misread a post?
> 
> Daniel


Sorry missed this post. Nope nasty rumer. LOL I just use the traxxas stuff and love it. It is pretty bullet proof and super reliable. That being said I think the Castle sidewinder would be fine but the goal here is to keep the cost down and fun factor up!



Dortiz68 said:


> What's the preferred Diff for Front, Center and Rear diffs (racing at Mike's or similar)?
> 
> Are the stock diffs what most people are running or is there a hop up version (similar to the slash center diff) that is preferred? If hop up, what advantage does this change offer?
> 
> Can someone explain for each diff, what the concept is for choosing the higher or lower wt oil and how it impacts handling?
> 
> Also, is there some trick or is it even possible to get all the bubbles out of the shocks when using the recommended 10k / 7K diff oils in the shocks?
> 
> Again, thanks for all your help getting into the on-road sceen and getting my 1/16th dialed in.
> 
> Daniel Ortiz


Hi Daniel,
Stock diffs are I think all that is available. As far as what they do Matt covered that.

*Front and Rear Diff oil*
As far as the oil goes they are suppose to come from the factory with 50K up front and 30K in the rear. Some diffs I've seen are spot on others are bone dry from the factory.

I know every one has an opinion on diff fluids so I can only speak for what I have tried and what I like best.

I LOVE the Ofna Diff Lock Lube in the front diff. I highly recommend it. 
I agree with Matt on the Rear Diff Oil. 100K I think would be perfect on a prepped track but on a un prepped track I think 75K-80K would be perfect.

That being said it wasn't bad enough for me to mess it it so I won't touch it for several months.

Might try the 80K in another car and see how it works out.

*Center Differential*

I did put one in my car and can't really tell any difference as far as performance. However one thing that it should help out with, is it should keep the outdrives from popping out. I know I had and have seen some people have trouble with the outdrives popping out on the higher traction tracks. So for that reason I'd recommend it.

What is causing the outdrives to pop out is when the diff unloads (one tire has traction and the other breaks free) then suddenly stops from getting traction. That load has to transfer somewhere so if you slipper clutch is locked down and that can't absorb it then the outdrive ends up being the weak link.

*Shock Oil*
Just time. If you end up pulling the shock shaft out you can put some oil in prior to re-installing it which will eliminate 95% of any bubbles. Otherwise just work the the shocks and let the air rise up and out.



Brent_Jackson said:


> Mad video editing skills Damon!


Thanks brother. It is not me all iPhone (shot, edited and published all via iPhone)



Guffinator said:


> Great video Damon!
> 
> Thanks again for all the help


Thanks Guff and you are very welcome!


----------



## Damon Darnall

Had a blast yesterday!

Thanks to Mikes for the

"Summer Madness" $5 race!!

Special Thanks to "Jason Beam" 
for spending his day off to set up & run the races for us! 
You Rock Jason!!!

Great to see everyone out. I think at one point there were 19 Rally cars there!

I forgot to grab the Main Results...

Good times!!

Looking forward to next time!


----------



## Damon Darnall

Oops here are the pics






























Sent from iPhone


----------



## Dortiz68

Matt and Damon,
Thanks for all the feedback. That helps a lot. I'll get my car set up right before the next race and maybe I'll get to spend more time practicing and qualifying and less time fixing stuff, spinning out and rolling over.

Cool picutres Damon. Can't wait to get home and check out the video.

Between now and friday, however, I'll also be working on my new 1/8 scale buggy that was waiting for me at Mike on Sunday. Woohoo, it's like Christmas with all the new parts and buggy.

Daniel


----------



## Guffinator

My shopping list before next race:

RPM rear axle carriers
Traxxas ESC
Softer tire for rear

My car was working really well, but just a hair loose exiting turns and I think a softer rear my correct that.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Dortiz68 said:


> Between now and friday, however, I'll also be working on my new 1/8 scale buggy that was waiting for me at Mike on Sunday. Woohoo, it's like Christmas with all the new parts and buggy.
> 
> Daniel


Sweet Toys Toys Toys!

Congrats! ! ! !



Guffinator said:


> My shopping list before next race:
> 
> RPM rear axle carriers
> Traxxas ESC
> Softer tire for rear
> 
> My car was working really well, but just a hair loose exiting turns and I think a softer rear my correct that.


What tires were you running? 
What Camber and toe in the rear?
You could go softer in the rear or............

Increase the amount of toe in on the rear 
Increase the amount of negitive camber in the rear
softer rear springs
stiffer front springs
harder front tires 
reduce your dual rate on your steering 
If running a sway bar soften up the rear or remove the rear
If running sway bars stiffen the front


----------



## Guffinator

I bought the tires at Mikes, I don't remember the shore but they are on the harder end, which at the time I thought would help with my traction rolling issue.

Camber settings are where you put them about 2 weeks ago, except for the slop which is tremendous now.

The rear tow is set, I'm still running the factory links.

Stiffest sway bar up front, no sway bar in rear.

I think going to a softer rear tire will be the simplest.


----------



## Bigj

anyone racing this week day or night


----------



## Bigj

when tires are rated by shore how do the numbers compare to harder to softer on rubber


----------



## Damon Darnall

Guffinator said:


> I bought the tires at Mikes, I don't remember the shore but they are on the harder end, which at the time I thought would help with my traction rolling issue.


Camber settings are where you put them about 2 weeks ago, except for the slop which is tremendous now. 
The slop could be the problem. What has happened is the little plastic clips that hold the pillow balls in have gotten crushed form a crash. The RPM carriers will solve that. Everything should be at -1 Camber all around (which with crushed retainer holders that could very from +4 to -4 LOL) Toe in should be 1.5 to 2 degrees 

The rear tow is set, I'm still running the factory links.
You can still adjust this be narrowing the track width (Screwing the pillow balls in)

Stiffest sway bar up front, no sway bar in rear.
Great (I'm still not 100% they do much as little as the shocks actually move)

I think going to a softer rear tire will be the simplest.
It is but you need to try to figure out what shore you have up front and in the rear. Then go down from there. Or just start over with a set of 45 Fronts and 37 or 40 Rears

I've had the best luck running 
45 up front and 42's in the rear

Or 42's all around 
This past Sunday I ran


42's all around worked great.
42F & 37R which worked good but pushed a bit more.
 All 3 combinations gave me identical lap times. So just a matter of comfort.

I'm a big fan of the harder tires


Last longer
less prone to to traction rolling


----------



## Damon Darnall

Bigj said:


> when tires are rated by shore how do the numbers compare to harder to softer on rubber


Yes the lower the number the softer the tire = more traction & shorter life

Tuesday after 2pm a few guys go out to Mikes to play.

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Bigj

Damon Darnall said:


> Yes the lower the number the softer the tire = more traction & shorter life
> 
> Tuesday after 2pm a few guys go out to Mikes to play.
> 
> Sent from iPhone


That figures trapped at work till 5 pm ----are they racing thursday night at woodlands


----------



## oak1477

Bigj said:


> That figures trapped at work till 5 pm ----are they racing thursday night at woodlands


If you are talking about rch we only race on saturday nights.


----------



## sixshootertexan

I'm using these on my son's car and they take the slop at of the knuckles.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXKL5&P=7


----------



## sixshootertexan

Damon Darnall said:


> I hear you..... Time!
> 
> That is why I love to show up and race. Have the Marshall's flip me over again & again. LOL
> 
> Here is a pic of the simple fix for the Drive shafts coming off on hi traction tracks.
> 
> View attachment 512147
> 
> 
> Just a 1/4" of Brass tubing that fits just in front of the set pin (which I leave 1 thread sticking out to prevent it from sliding off.
> 
> It works Great.
> 
> Marcus also said he solved the problem by installing a center Diff with 100K weight oil.
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Is this happening on the front or back? If both which one is more frequent to happen?


----------



## mdwalsh

had a fun day out at mikes today with reggie and damon... 

im having thermaling issues though... not sure what the issue is, but i plan on going though the entire thing, cleaning and replacing bearings, along with making sure the diffs are ok.

if all else fails ill be looking into fans on the motor and esc maybe a few chassis mods.

Matt


----------



## Damon Darnall

sixshootertexan said:


> Is this happening on the front or back? If both which one is more frequent to happen?


Hi,
It seems to be happing mostly on the when the traction is high. It also can happen in a crash, that is usually when you see the front.

Several Solutions 
- 3/8" tubing cut into little 1/4 to 3/8" wide pcs. This keeps the driveshaft from spreading apart

- Loosen you slipper slightly.

- put a center diff in.

- put CVD's on

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Damon Darnall

mdwalsh said:


> had a fun day out at mikes today with reggie and damon...
> 
> im having thermaling issues though... not sure what the issue is, but i plan on going though the entire thing, cleaning and replacing bearings, along with making sure the diffs are ok.
> 
> if all else fails ill be looking into fans on the motor and esc maybe a few chassis mods.
> 
> Matt


Had fun as always at Mikes!

I got Erwin's car Set up & running great.

Matt I still think the thermaling is caused by your bent motor plate. Chsnge that and I'll bet that solves it!

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Damon Darnall

Just rattle caned out a few bodies 
2 Traxxas Mustangs 
1 Proline Camaro
Decided to try something other than the Florescent Orange that I love so much. 
LOL

















































Sent from iPhone


----------



## Damon Darnall

In case you didn't see it. Mikes Hobby Shop aka "Gulf Coat Raceway" has commited to running a weekly on road races!

Rally's
F1's
1/12th
Touring 
VTA's
Any class with 4 or more entries.

The best part is we get to pick the day for the weekly Races

So be sure and vote. You can vote for multiple days as well.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=436937

Sent from iPhone


----------



## metoo

What's the name/handle of the thin blonde guy with the Kyle Busch Rally and red F-1 car? He drives a dark grey (maybe black) Scion XB. He has a canopy when racing at RCH but never a table.


----------



## sixshootertexan

metoo said:


> What's the name/handle of the thin blonde guy with the Kyle Busch Rally and red F-1 car? He drives a dark grey (maybe black) Scion XB. He has a canopy when racing at RCH but never a table.


I think it's Armand.


----------



## Guffinator

Going to pick up a new Rally kit from Mike's this weekend. I'm stoked.

Damon, all of those look sharp. I especially like the silver striped Stang.


----------



## Bigj

Damon Darnall said:


> Just rattle caned out a few bodies
> 2 Traxxas Mustangs
> 1 Proline Camaro
> Decided to try something other than the Florescent Orange that I love so much.
> LOL
> 
> View attachment 523047
> 
> View attachment 523048
> 
> View attachment 523049
> 
> View attachment 523050
> View attachment 523051
> View attachment 523052
> 
> View attachment 523053
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


 Damon why are you cutting the bodys so high in the rear


----------



## oak1477

going to be racing saturday night starting at seven at rch the woodlands hope to see a lot of racers there


----------



## mdwalsh

Bigj said:


> Damon why are you cutting the bodys so high in the rear


less drag.... especially with all the vent holes we cut to keep the motors cooled off. helps get all that air out without it parachuting down the long straights at mikes. probably isnt much of an issue at rch, but high speed stability is everything at mikes

Matt


----------



## Bigj

mdwalsh said:


> less drag.... especially with all the vent holes we cut to keep the motors cooled off. helps get all that air out without it parachuting down the long straights at mikes. probably isnt much of an issue at rch, but high speed stability is everything at mikes
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt


----------



## Damon Darnall

Guffinator said:


> Going to pick up a new Rally kit from Mike's this weekend. I'm stoked.
> 
> Damon, all of those look sharp. I especially like the silver striped Stang.


Awesome Guff! Thanks for the kind words.

Which new rally are you getting? Can't wait to see it out at the track. 
You going to make it out for the Labor Day Race at Mikes?



Bigj said:


> Damon why are you cutting the bodys so high in the rear


What Matt said.

Not really sure it makes a big difference or not, but it makes me feel better. LOL

I do know Jon Wood the designer of the XO-1 spent a lot of time addressing the under the car airflow to help plant the car at high speeds.


----------



## Damon Darnall

*Labor Day Rally Race at Mikes "GCR" 9-3-12*

Speaking of Labor Day Race.

Not sure if everyone knew about it.

Starts at noon on Monday

Here is more info on it.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=437263


----------



## Damon Darnall

Is RCH Cypress Racing Sunday Sept. 2nd?


----------



## mdwalsh

video from mikes-






video from rch woodlands-






Matt


----------



## Damon Darnall

Awesome Matt!
Thank you!!!!


----------



## j-e

cool vids!!! btw, what fps settings were they recorded in?


----------



## mdwalsh

720p 30fps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j-e

just curious, why didn't you opt for the higher settings?


----------



## Bmxstang

you [don't notice(edit)] over 30 fps.. so there really is no point..


----------



## mdwalsh

j-e said:


> just curious, why didn't you opt for the higher settings?


Also memory constraints, and I wasn't planning on doing slow-mo stuff.

But yeah normal playback it's hard to tell much difference. However that's not to say that there aren't times you can't..... if the field of view is rapidly changing (think rally car going around the sweeper at Mike's) then a higher fps will simply look smoother cause all the gaps in the frames will be twice as small at 60fps, and a quarter the size at 120.

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j-e

Bmxstang said:


> you [don't notice(edit)] over 30 fps.. so there really is no point..


not true check this out...

http://boallen.com/fps-compare.html

and note the speed of the boxes (it's not that fast compared to how fast rc cars are moving in relation to the one with an onboard cam). to properly get an idea, multiply the difference in speed, and, that's how much more of a differnce you'll see in a video recording.

of course, whether your computer is fast enough to process the differences might hinder one from seeing the difference. if this is an issue, i can find some more scientific explanations (verbal) on this.

i was really just curious to see the video he recorded (which i thought he was using the higher settings). not that this is an issue with me, but, i was planning on getting a camera, and, i know what i want to accomplish with what i record. so i probably seem critical on something that doesn't need it, as it's a vid for promotion. i want to do somethings similiar, but, i'm not going to spend money on something i thought could do something it can't. based on some of the other vids in this forum, you can see the outskirts of the video lose track, jumpy, and juddery, and, if you watch the other cars, and, how they move sooo fast in relation to each other there are huge gaps in movements.


----------



## j-e

i think what you're think is "us" as the human observer... yeah, if we could detach our head and set it atop an rc car, we could see the 30 to 60 fps, our brain blurs all the inbetween stuff. but, anything that is digitized, the difference can be huge! idk what kind of tv you have, by chance if you 120 mhz, turn it down to 60 or 30, then watch a hd movie with lots of action, it might not be throughout the movie, but, usually when there's a decent pan across a city or whatever, you'll see a drastic jumping... then again, as i recall it bugs me more than the average person. but, the difference is alive and well... if it's digitized.


fyi, this isn't the scientic explanation i was talking about, but, more of a - i just wanted to add to my last post.


----------



## j-e

and this post... b/c you knew i would!

as it turns out, we humans can detect up to 1/220th of a sec.

i wanted to post content, but, there was just waaay too much, but, here's a link:

http://amo.net/NT/02-21-01FPS.html


----------



## Bmxstang

Okay okay.. you caught me! It just seems like a waste of space for an upgrade not many would notice unless you put the 2 next to each other.. if you double the frame rate you make the size of the file 50% larger.. 5gigs could quickly turn to 7.5g then to 10g lol.. that'd take a year to put up on the internet lol


----------



## j-e

lol, yeah you're right on the issue of practicality, practicality plays a large part in how things are done. but as i stated, im approaching this purely for creative purposes, at which shortcuts are not an option... that may change at the uploading process (as you mentioned).  

i know sacrifices are made when it comes to using other peoples equipment (ie online servers). but, i just want to see it in all it's glory on my pc when things are finalized.




ps. thanks, i enjoyed researching some of this stuff. i learned a couple things doing so.


----------



## troytyro

Thanks to the crew that runs this even!!! Had a Blast!!


----------



## Guffinator

Damon, you should create a new thread just for Rally setups and get CV to sticky it


----------



## Damon Darnall

I'll talk with him but I know he can only Sticky a few things at a time so it is doubtful it would be "Stickied" all the time. 

Sounds like we might need a Houston Rally Website like the F1 guys have with UF1. 

To post pics, set up, 
Races, etc. 




Sent from iPhone


----------



## metoo

sixshootertexan said:


> I think it's Armand.


Yep. That's him. Seems he's not active on this board or UF-1. If anyone here has his contact info, could you have him contact me here or the UF-1 forum.....or if you think it is cool with him, PM me with his email or phone number. Thanks.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Some cell phone footage from Sundays Races 9/9 and Mikes Gulf Coast Raceway.






Sent from iPhone


----------



## Mario713

Ok question guys I want to get some 3s batteries but don't know which ones to get plz help and where can I get them?


----------



## Jasoncb

Mario713 said:


> Ok question guys I want to get some 3s batteries but don't know which ones to get plz help and where can I get them?


buy the traxxas 1400 mah batteries.. They sell them at Mikes!


----------



## Mario713

Jasoncb said:


> buy the traxxas 1400 mah batteries.. They sell them at Mikes!


How much are they?


----------



## sixshootertexan

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBLNL&P=SM


----------



## mdwalsh

I want to say they are like 26 bucks at Mike's... they take a beating too... charge em' fast and run em' hard

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Damon Darnall

Sign up is open for the EOS State Finals race which is racing Rally cars this year!

The Race is at Mikes "GCR" on Oct. 13th & 14th

SIGN UP HERE

Here is the link for more information

http://www.texaseos.net/index.php/venues/porter-tx


----------



## Dortiz68

Rally Guys, do you grease or lube the outside of the diffs (ring & pinion I think it is called)? If so, what do you use for this and how much?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Damon Darnall

Dortiz68 said:


> Rally Guys, do you grease or lube the outside of the diffs (ring & pinion I think it is called)? If so, what do you use for this and how much?
> 
> Thanks,
> Daniel


Yes Black lube. Just enough to coat the gears

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Dortiz68

Thanks Damon!


----------



## Uiccsurfer

I have the 69 camaro from traxxas is it worth keeping it in the box? it's still sealed


----------



## metoo

Uiccsurfer said:


> I have the 69 camaro from traxxas is it worth keeping it in the box? it's still sealed


Keep and buy another one to run or sell it and buy another one to run.


----------



## j-e

Uiccsurfer said:


> I have the 69 camaro from traxxas is it worth keeping it in the box? it's still sealed


it depends on you. there's a show where this guy goes around buying old toys, and the ones still packaged hold a lot more value. although, it's hard to tell which brands or toy will become such after some time. so, if you can afford it, can store it comfortably, and, like collecting, then keep it packaged, otherwise, break it's seal, and, start racing it... NOW!


----------



## sixshootertexan

Does anyone sauce their tires?


----------



## Uiccsurfer

j-e said:


> it depends on you. there's a show where this guy goes around buying old toys, and the ones still packaged hold a lot more value. although, it's hard to tell which brands or toy will become such after some time. so, if you can afford it, can store it comfortably, and, like collecting, then keep it packaged, otherwise, break it's seal, and, start racing it... NOW!


It's honestly a hard decision for me and I've had it since sunday and I can't make up my mind lol I'm watching another on eBay to see what it's going to go for sealed in package like mine and I really wanna race I haven't since I was a kid and want to get back into it


----------



## Dortiz68

Most likely you won't realize the increase in Value until years down the road IMO.


----------



## Uiccsurfer

Dortiz68 said:


> Most likely you won't realize the increase in Value until years down the road IMO.


I'm starting to lean towards opening it haha I want something to drive


----------



## Uiccsurfer

What kind of mods and classes do y'all run in the 1/16 scale races, and where do y'all race ?


----------



## j-e

the race schedule:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=439841

there's a thread with the mods the top guys use, here... but, you are going to have to find which page it's on. sorry, i don't know where exactly, i'm sure someone will link it soon though. meanwhile, you can, visit "damon darnall" profile, and, search all posts by him. he has a lot of good info concerning the onroad stuff.


----------



## Uiccsurfer

j-e said:


> the race schedule:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=439841
> 
> there's a thread with the mods the top guys use, here... but, you are going to have to find which page it's on. sorry, i don't know where exactly, i'm sure someone will link it soon though. meanwhile, you can, visit "damon darnall" profile, and, search all posts by him. he has a lot of good info concerning the onroad stuff.


Cool thanks man


----------



## Damon Darnall

Uiccsurfer said:


> What kind of mods and classes do y'all run in the 1/16 scale races, and where do y'all race ?


Here is the set up Thread
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4331846

Basically anything you want to do but we try to keep it simple & inexpensive.
They are a blast!

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Uiccsurfer

Damon Darnall said:


> Here is the set up Thread
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4331846
> 
> Basically anything you want to do but we try to keep it simple & inexpensive.
> They are a blast!
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Sounds fun I've just gotta get a brushless system for mine since its brushed


----------



## Damon Darnall

Uiccsurfer said:


> Sounds fun I've just gotta get a brushless system for mine since its brushed


I'd recommend just getting the Traxxas VXL system. I've seen several "Big Block" conversions and they are heavy & raise the CG which makes them traction roll even more

Welcome to Rslly and looking forward to meeting you soon

Sent from iPhone


----------



## svo

Got me a mustang on order, batteries,..and lots of goodies.

Still need to get tires, a wing and a few other small things.


Anyone know what size bearings I will need for the suspension rockers and for the steering?


----------



## mdwalsh

Suspension rockers aren't worth doing. They are a funky size and the suspension barely moves if the car is set up right. The steering I want to say is the same size as the outer wheel bearing- 5x8x3, you'll need 2.

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guffinator

Damon Darnall said:


> I'd recommend just getting the Traxxas VXL system. I've seen several "Big Block" conversions and they are heavy & raise the CG which makes them traction roll even more
> 
> Welcome to Rslly and looking forward to meeting you soon
> 
> Sent from iPhone


This^^^

Just go with the Traxxas system and be done with it. A LOT less headaches, believe me.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Traxxas has a trade in program.

http://www.traxxas.com/v2/powerup/


----------



## Uiccsurfer

sixshootertexan said:


> Traxxas has a trade in program.
> 
> http://www.traxxas.com/v2/powerup/


nice, I called the hobby shop close to where I work and it sounds like it's the way to go

from what I understand from a co worker I could use the full size motor mount it has and put a 1/10 scale brushless system but it seems like it would be to much for the size of the car


----------



## Guffinator

You can, but I advise against it. It places a larger motor up very high and makes the car top heavy, which in turn is prone to rolling over.


----------



## svo

AWWWW YEAHHHHH!

Still waiting on my batteries,..and a few other bits. Then to build it all up.


----------



## Guffinator

Christmas comes early!


----------



## svo

Guffinator said:


> Christmas comes early!


Yeah, UPS has been to my house almost every day this week. lol


----------



## EYEATEYOU

Are there any rally guys racing next weekend in the EOS race? If so, I can't wait to see what they are like when setup properly. That and I also really want to see how they stack up against my 18R2. :cheers:


----------



## Guffinator

I used to race 18r's a few years back, the Traxxas rally is a much, much better performer.


----------



## EYEATEYOU

The new belt driven platform is more stable than the old shafty. I have no doubt that the rally will be great competition, but we here in Austin have really nailed down the 18R setup. Most of us are running 6100kv 4pole motors, foams, and will run 3s 1000-1300mah packs in Porter. I hope y'all can keep up!


----------



## Monster J

Oh ya! little competition is going to be great. cannot wait!


----------



## svo




----------



## willgtz

That stang is too clean. Looks like well be out on Sunday racing at mikes
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=444729


----------



## Damon Darnall

Jeff,
The Mustang looks great!
Can't wait to see it on the track! 
You racing this weekend? 

I believe W Hobbies in Spring is having their 1st race tonight. 
Plus plenty of Rally racing this weekend. I'll miss all day Saturday but will be there in spirit! LOL

- Friday night 10/5 W-Hobbies 7pm 
- Saturday 10/6 Mikes 12pm
- Saturday 10/6 RCH Woodlands 7pm
- Sunday 10/7 Mikes 12pm 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## troytyro

Nice ride Jeff!


----------



## rnsnrek

Very nice. Did you get a good chance to try it out?


svo said:


>


----------



## Monster J

Man what beautiful weekend for racing. can't wait. i am going to have to miss Mikes but hope to see everyone at RCH woodlands for some fun. we had 12 racers last race, lets see if we can top that tonight! See everyone out there.

Jake


----------



## svo

rnsnrek said:


> Very nice. Did you get a good chance to try it out?


It is not that clean anymore. lol

Supposed to go to woodlands tonight,.but dont think i'll be able to make it now,.. will be at mikes sunday though!


----------



## rnsnrek

Good luck at Mike's. My weekend is booked. I hope W Hobbies will give their track another try. Looks like a nice size. Just needs more lighting, a little more tweaking and it should be a descent track.



svo said:


> It is not that clean anymore. lol
> 
> Supposed to go to woodlands tonight,.but dont think i'll be able to make it now,.. will be at mikes sunday though!


----------



## Monster J

Great fun last night at RCH woodlands. Everyone was so nice. So nice they let me win.  the crew out there is always friendly. the people/Racers make the difference no matter where you go. Its almost like an extended family.....like the "Rally Bunch". Sounds like a TV show.

going to try and at least say hi at Mikes Today.

Next Saturday RCH will be racing, so anyone that needs to work on their "Racing Nerves"for the EOS races Sunday should come out. Track is set up at 6 races start at 7:15p.


----------



## oak1477

i am still trying to get into the full racing thing and was wondering if someone could answer my question. I was thinking about going for eos on Sunday, do you have to be there on Saturday? I know it says it is only practice is on Saturday.


----------



## Damon Darnall

oak1477 said:


> i am still trying to get into the full racing thing and was wondering if someone could answer my question. I was thinking about going for eos on Sunday, do you have to be there on Saturday? I know it says it is only practice is on Saturday.


I'm not going to be there Saturday. Like you mentioned Saturday is for Practice only. Qualifiers and mains are all on Sunday. They start at 9am

Come on out. There are a few guys coming from Austin with 18R's so it would be nice if we could show some HOUSTON Support.

I think we only have 3 Houston Rally guys signed up. With a total of 7 racers in the Rally class so come on out and bring as many rally racers as you can!

We've had as many as 21 Rally guys out at Mikes in the past so if you have a Rally and you can make it come on out Sunday for the Texas Electric On Road Finals

Special Rally race pricing of $15.00


----------



## mdwalsh

C'mon rally guys lets make it the biggest class at EOS! Show them what these little monsters can do!

Matt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oak1477

just signed up. finally get to use my new transponder and mount


----------



## mdwalsh

did you make that with a 3d printer?

Matt


----------



## svo

I am still waiting on my batteries to come in. I will sign up as soon as I get them. 



that transponder mount looks good.


----------



## oak1477

mdwalsh said:


> did you make that with a 3d printer?
> 
> Matt


Yes then I painted it.


----------



## oak1477

svo said:


> that transponder mount looks good.


And thank you.


----------



## Damon Darnall

Hey Rally Guys I'm sure you know all about the "Texas On Road Racing Series" If not check it out.

Cristian Tabush of Reflex Racing has developed the series to help On Road in this part of the country grow. The Series race consists of 4 races 
1. At M&M in Houston 
2. In Austin
3. In Dallas 
4. At Mikes in Houston (This weekend and is the Series final)

Grow it has (Hats off to Cristian) from 50 to 94 entries the 1st year out of the gate.

The EOS has a special Rally Class and it would be great if all the rally drivers came out to show their support and how much fun these cars are.










You can sign up at RC Sign up and pay the day of the Race 
Rally/ 1/18thR Sign ups so far are:


Smiley Henn
Jon Ellis
Jeff "SVO" Wells
Robert Oakley
Matt Walsh
Ghris "Guff" McGough
Troy Tyro
Reggie Hamilton
Jacob "Monster J" Wilson
Damon Darnall
Leon "Neon Leon" Gillard
Marvin "Andy Mr. Mayhem" Crews
Tom "EYEATEYOU" Knox
Thanks to everyone who is representing.

If you have not signed up yet it is just $15 for the Rally Class and you don't need to be a pro driver. Just come out show support and have fun.

Which is the true spirit of RC racing is anyways. :cheers:


----------



## Monster J

I cannot wait. going to be a blast.

got a couple calls out. might be getting 1or 2 more!

I am planning on Practicing from 3-5p Then heading over to the woodlands for a little racing at RCH woodlands. Work out some of those "Racing Nerves".

Jake


----------



## svo

I may just do the same thing!



Monster J said:


> I cannot wait. going to be a blast.
> 
> got a couple calls out. might be getting 1or 2 more!
> 
> I am planning on Practicing from 3-5p Then heading over to the woodlands for a little racing at RCH woodlands. Work out some of those "Racing Nerves".
> 
> Jake


----------



## EYEATEYOU

Wha? Smiley is running rally? Well I guess we better be on our game then. The Austin Rally crew will be there Saturday to test and tune, should be fun! Looking forward to racing against you guys, and to our first time racing an event on the onroad track. 
:birthday2


----------



## oak1477

Monster J said:


> I cannot wait. going to be a blast.
> 
> got a couple calls out. might be getting 1or 2 more!
> 
> I am planning on Practicing from 3-5p Then heading over to the woodlands for a little racing at RCH woodlands. Work out some of those "Racing Nerves".
> 
> Jake


hope to see a lot of people working out those racing nerves Saturday night.
we start racing around seven and the track is up by around ^
6:30 for practice so please come out if you can.

the address is:
26302 Interstate 45, Spring, TX 77386


----------



## Brent_Jackson

Check out my new rally paint scheme - almost looks like I know what I am doing.... just used some rattle cans and parma masks!! I really like the clear see-thru section on the hood like a ZR1 vette... lol


----------



## svo

That looks badass!


----------



## Brent_Jackson

svo said:


> That looks badass!


thanks SVO!


----------



## Damon Darnall

Brent_Jackson said:


> Check out my new rally paint scheme - almost looks like I know what I am doing.... just used some rattle cans and parma masks!! I really like the clear see-thru section on the hood like a ZR1 vette... lol


That is Awesome! Looks great! 
I love the engine cut out!


----------



## Damon Darnall

Hey Rally guys and gals,

Mikes is hosting it's 1st Saturday Night "Under the Lights" Race

Racing starts at 7:30pm Oct. 20, 2012 and all classes are welcome Nitro & Electric

$15 for 1st Class 
$10 for each additional Class

Also with any luck I'll have my new 1/8 GT8 Lite (The New Traxxas Rally Bigger Brother)

Hope to see you there. 
If you have any questions call Mikes Hobby Shop (281) 577-8250


----------



## Damon Darnall

Here is what the ProLine's Sedan body (GT8) that fits right on the new Traxxas Rally Pic is next to a 1/10 Touring car.


----------



## j-e

damon "mr traxxas" darnall... i hope to man!


----------



## Gary

I think this will be my next class. The cost is low and they are pretty cool looking cars.


----------



## j-e

Gary said:


> I think this will be my next class. The cost is low and they are pretty cool looking cars.


low cost, low maintenance, and, really fun.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Is 30mm the size of the rear tire that works the best?


----------



## mdwalsh

sixshootertexan said:


> Is 30mm the size of the rear tire that works the best?


width wise yes.. however the shore rating is far more important on the foams. anywhere from 42s-35s can work on the rear depending on the temp and prep of track, 42s-37s front work on the front.

Matt


----------



## Guffinator

The rally was rocking last night.

Note - different tires are required at MnM versus Mike's!


----------



## Dortiz68

Guff what did you use at M&M for tires? Rubber? Shore? Brand?


----------



## beaker151

*possible serious challenge to the Traxxas Rally*

Do not know if you have see this but looks pretty good and seems to be very similar to the losi mini 8ight platform but address some of the upgrade concerns. the rally looks very tempting.

http://rccar.com.cn/1-14th-scale-buggy/index.html


----------



## Bmxstang

It's back!!! w00t


----------

